# WoW und ESports!? *rofl*



## krrrosss (19. Juli 2007)

Mal gaanz ehrlich Leute....

kommt von der Illusuion weg dass WoW ESport tauglisch wäre und hört bitte auf mit diesen Unsinn!!

z.B. Der 5on5 Arena Kampf zwischen Nihiluim und Milenium war lediglich nur ein kleiner Showkampf um die Wartezeit auf die richtigen Spiele zu versüßen und wurde trotzem von vielen ESportlern nur ungern gesehen.

WoW ist in keinsterweise für Esportler interessant und hat das Niveau von ICQ-Pool, obwohl das ICQ Game doch ein tick ESport tauglischer ist..


----------



## BIGLOVE (24. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Mal gaanz ehrlich Leute....
> 
> kommt von der Illusuion weg dass WoW ESport tauglisch wäre und hört bitte auf mit diesen Unsinn!!
> 
> ...



da stimme ich gerne zu


----------



## Lorille (24. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Mal gaanz ehrlich Leute....
> 
> kommt von der Illusuion weg dass WoW ESport tauglisch wäre und hört bitte auf mit diesen Unsinn!!
> 
> ...



Du schon wieder?

Naja, nochmal für dich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und komm, werd nochmal unfreundlich zu mir, ich steh da drauf.


----------



## krrrosss (24. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Du schon wieder?
> 
> Naja, nochmal für dich:
> 
> ...




ohhhh du hast aber süße bildchen auf lager, echt subba

wieder ein sinnloser beitrag mehr von dir GZ!!11

(P.S. das mit der unfreundlichkeit tut mir ja sooo unendlich leid, wollte dir nicht deine illusion dass du toll bist und soo viel schlaues zu sagen hast zerstören, sry!)


----------



## Zorkal (24. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Mal gaanz ehrlich Leute....
> 
> kommt von der Illusuion weg dass WoW ESport tauglisch wäre und hört bitte auf mit diesen Unsinn!!
> 
> ...


Sehr gute Argumente,ja.


----------



## Nightchu (24. Juli 2007)

naja... WoW ist ein PRoblem für 90% der esportler...

wieso wohl?  Gucken wir doch mal css an... jeder trottel bekommts und s is gratis im monat. jeder trottel kann cs,cz,css spielen also ist es e-sport Tauglich...

WoW hingegen.. kostet monatlich, und man kanns nit einfach so spielen man brauch n gutes team in der arena... schlussendlich reicht im WoW glück nicht aus... im css hingegen da gewinnt immer der der mehr glück hat...

warum diese beiden spiele... es sind die beiden die ich selbst spiele!


----------



## krrrosss (24. Juli 2007)

Nightchu schrieb:


> naja... WoW ist ein PRoblem für 90% der esportler...
> 
> wieso wohl?  Gucken wir doch mal css an... jeder trottel bekommts und s is gratis im monat. jeder trottel kann cs,cz,css spielen also ist es e-sport Tauglich...
> 
> ...




Oh nein, das hat doch jetzt nicht wirklich einer geschrieben oder!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AHAHAHAHA ich fall vom stuhl wie geil ist das dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dazu sagen ich einfach mal nichts, das bestätigt schon alles, und jetzt soll noch einer sagen dass die community hier richtig tickt, 2 poster die ein /sign gegeben haben (das hättet ihr euch auch sparen können) einer hat versucht mich irgendwie "ferdig" zu machen weil dem das spiel ach so am herzen liegt, er aber nix gegen meine argumente sagen kann, und der da gibt die krönung und schreibt puren MIST, IHR SEID GEIL LEUDE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (24. Juli 2007)

Echt unglaublich wie dumm man sein kann.


----------



## Lorille (24. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Oh nein, das hat doch jetzt nicht wirklich einer geschrieben oder!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Heb deine "Argumente" doch bitte mal rot hervor, ich bin zu dumm, sie zu erkennen. *kopfkratz*

Und ich sehe nur einen Poster, der ein /sign gibt, evtl. siehst du ja schon doppelt, das würde deine Ausdrucksweise und deinen Schreibstil (in Deutschland leider) entschuldigen.


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Heb deine "Argumente" doch bitte mal rot hervor, ich bin zu dumm, sie zu erkennen. *kopfkratz*
> 
> Und ich sehe nur einen Poster, der ein /sign gibt, evtl. siehst du ja schon doppelt, das würde deine Ausdrucksweise und deinen Schreibstil (in Deutschland leider) entschuldigen.



Ok, für den lieben Lorille, der Posterfahrung zeigt durch sein äußerst beeindruckendes Postrating

Argment1: Für einen Esport taugliches Spiel muss es gleiche Vorraussetzungen für ALLE Spieler geben!, doch WoW=Equip>Skill, wer sagt dass man auch mit einem grünen Equip auch weit kommt, liegt ganz klar falsch!

Argument2: Skillos ist das Spiel nicht ganz, jedoch wird von einem einzelnen Spieler nicht viel abverlangt

Argument3: Es fehlt eine Coverage Möglichkeit            (HLTV?)

Argument4: In diesem Spiel fehlen die wichtigsten Skillungen für einen Esport-Titel, sprich: Aim, Taktik, Micro und Macro kann man in dem Spiel nicht vorfinden! Level 70 und Spielverständniss REICHT EINFACH NICHT aus für einen ESport tauglichen Titel

Ich hoffe ich werde jetzt gaaanz niveauvolle Gegenargumente zu lesen bekommen


----------



## Satanhimself (25. Juli 2007)

Nightchu schrieb:


> naja... WoW ist ein PRoblem für 90% der esportler...
> 
> wieso wohl?  Gucken wir doch mal css an... jeder trottel bekommts und s is gratis im monat. jeder trottel kann cs,cz,css spielen also ist es e-sport Tauglich...
> 
> ...



ich habe selten so einen schwachsinn gehört

cs basiert auf glück ? hast du keine ahnung
es gibt kaum ein spiel das so viel auf glück basiert wie wow , ausgenommen russisch rollett ...

nehmen wir mal an es treffen 2 genau gleich equipte leute aufeinander , sagen wir einfach mal 2 mages
beide 3min pyro gimps

bei dem einen crittet pyro sowie sein obligatorisch hinterhergesetzter feuerschlag
beim anderen nicht und jetzt sag mir bitte das wow nicht zu 50 % aus glück besteht die restlichen aus eq sowie skill 

so nun zu CS es treffen 2 leute aufeinander beide ham ne colt und voll cevlar etc.
beide spielen in etwa gleichgut aber der eine ist doch vielleicht einen tick besser 
wer wird wohl gewinnen ? 
... schüsse können in cs nicht critten 

dein gelabber hört sich an als bist du einer der auf nen public server joined sich ne m16 und mit dauerfeuer durch die gegen rennt 

also ich will damit sagen das CS um längen mehr esports geeignet ist als WOW

bei wow ist nunmal das problem das eq einfach viel zu viel ausmacht 

da können 2 der besten spieler aufeinander treffen der eine full epic der andere teils blau
irgendwann geht nunmal dem einen das mana zb aus 

seht einfach ein es ist numal so ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whorr (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Oh nein, das hat doch jetzt nicht wirklich einer geschrieben oder!?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



rofl, wie er keinen Plan hat - amüsant, amüsant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> rofl, wie er keinen Plan hat - amüsant, amüsant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mehr haste nicht zu sagen, amüsant, amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> mehr haste nicht zu sagen, amüsant, amüsant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass ihn doch 

er wollte halt auch mal seinen senf dazu geben 
immer schön mit der masse mitschwimmen du weißt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


irgendwie muss man seine beiträge ja pushen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whorr (25. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> lass ihn doch
> 
> er wollte halt auch mal seinen senf dazu geben
> immer schön mit der masse mitschwimmen du weißt doch
> ...




rofl, wie du keine Ahnung hast - amüsant, amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw: wenn ich mir deinen vergimpten Char anschaue versteh ich auch warum du so auf die Kacke hauen musst und dich über Equip und E-Sporttauglichkeit bzgl. WoW beschwerst.

;-)

und nun stfu plx, kk


----------



## Satanhimself (25. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> rofl, wie du keine Ahnung hast - amüsant, amüsant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



no comment

was hat mein char mit dem thema zu tun ? fällt dir nix mehr ein ?
und wenn mein char nunmal scheisse eqt ist ? wayne ?

und beleidigen lass ich mich von so einem minderbemittelten kleinen kind wie dir nich 

boah kotzen mich solche leute an


----------



## Zorkal (25. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> no comment
> 
> was hat mein char mit dem thema zu tun ? fällt dir nix mehr ein ?
> und wenn mein char nunmal scheisse eqt ist ? wayne ?
> ...


Wenn sein Chara scheiße equipt ist und er über Arena heult sagt das doch alles.Er ist zu faul sich wenigstens Blaue Items zu besorgen um in der Arena was reißen zu können.Deswegen schiebt er alles auf die Spielbalance.


----------



## Lorille (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Ok, für den lieben Lorille, der Posterfahrung zeigt durch sein äußerst beeindruckendes Postrating
> 
> Argment1: Für einen Esport taugliches Spiel muss es gleiche Vorraussetzungen für ALLE Spieler geben!, doch WoW=Equip>Skill, wer sagt dass man auch mit einem grünen Equip auch weit kommt, liegt ganz klar falsch!
> 
> ...



Zu 1: Gladiator-Gear: Für jeden Spieler gleich, nicht wahr?

Zu 2: "Skilllos" ist das Spiel ganz sicher nicht. Ich gehe jetzt einmal von meiner Warte (Krieger) aus. Ich habe 3 Haltungen mit unterschiedlichen Vor- und Nachteilen. Ich kann mich gegen Furcht immun machen, Zauber unterbrechen, Gegner entwaffnen etcpp. Ich muss mich entscheiden, wann ich welche Fähigkeit einsetze und nebenher noch so viel Schaden wie möglich machen. Jede meiner Aktionen hat eine Reaktion, und wenn ich Fehler mache, verliert mein Team. Erklär mir den Unterschied zu Guild Wars bitte.

Zu 3: Fraps? Gamecam?

Zu 4: Aim - Wieviel Aiming gibts in Guild Wars? 
Taktik? Natürlich. Auf welchen Gegner gehn wir zuerst, wann setzen wir SdS, SdF auf Krieger oder SdO? Heilen oder Manaburn, wie soll unser Teamsetup überhaupt aussehn? Etcpp.
Micro und Macro gibts wohl eher in Strategiespielen.

War das niveauvoll genug?


----------



## Satanhimself (25. Juli 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Wenn sein Chara scheiße equipt ist und er über Arena heult sagt das doch alles.Er ist zu faul sich wenigstens Blaue Items zu besorgen um in der Arena was reißen zu können.Deswegen schiebt er alles auf die Spielbalance.



ich weiß gar nicht warum ich mich rechtfertige aber egal

1. ich heul nicht über die arena
hab ich jemals das das spielt nicht balenced ist ? ...

2. ich spiel arena nur zum spass wenn überhaupt 
und wenn ich spiele kack ich nicht nur ab sondern gewinn größtenteils

oh man ich lass es sein 

nur leute die gleich meinen das man rumheult wenn man seine meinung sagt ...


----------



## Whorr (25. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> boah kotzen mich solche leute an



Um es mit deinem Wortschatz zu sagen:



Satanhimself schrieb:


> wayne ?




Nicht gleich beleidigt sein, wer zuerst ausgeholt hat und persönlich wurde kannst du oben nachlesen... und nu nimm das hier und stop flaming.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

ey habt ihr mein tolles niveauvolles statement zu dem thema etwa überlesen? -.-

da hab ich mal nicht geflamet und ma was gaaanz tolles geschrieben und jetzt fangen die anderen an zu flamen oder wie? wuuuusaaaaa, die buffes community ist so geil, schalalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


zu whoor, dein halb kara equipment soll jetzt toll sein oder wa? hat doch jeder depp an, als ob du jetzt der tolle überreiser wärst +teils billige enchants und gems drauf, der gürtel hat garkeine gems, du n00b

zorkal, du gimp peilst gernit um was es hier überhaupt geht, schreibst hier irgendeine schei*e, und meinst ich wär ein flamer? fahr dir erstmal selber an de kopp

____________________________________________________________________________

Lest doch mal bitte "nochmal" meine oben genannte Argumente zu dem Thema ESport in WoW, aha, sie scheinen wohl richtig und unanfechtbar zu sein, ok, WoW nix Esport, Gimps haben versucht sich zu wehren, sind kläglich gescheitert, so, Thema ist für mich erledigt

P.S. Ihr habt ja sowas wie von keine Ahnung


----------



## Whorr (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> zu whoor, dein halb kara equipment soll jetzt toll sein oder wa? hat doch jeder depp an, als ob du jetzt der tolle überreiser wärst +teils billige enchants und gems drauf, der gürtel hat garkeine gems, du n00b



Das ist mein Deffequip und ich bin Offwarri ;-)

Du merkst schon das du dich zum Affen machst?


----------



## Satanhimself (25. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Nicht gleich beleidigt sein, wer zuerst ausgeholt hat und persönlich wurde kannst du oben nachlesen... und nu nimm das hier und stop flaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da ich keine ahnung hab ob du mich nun verarschen willst oder doch nicht lass ichs einfach sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Zu 1: Gladiator-Gear: Für jeden Spieler gleich, nicht wahr?
> 
> Zu 2: "Skilllos" ist das Spiel ganz sicher nicht. Ich gehe jetzt einmal von meiner Warte (Krieger) aus. Ich habe 3 Haltungen mit unterschiedlichen Vor- und Nachteilen. Ich kann mich gegen Furcht immun machen, Zauber unterbrechen, Gegner entwaffnen etcpp. Ich muss mich entscheiden, wann ich welche Fähigkeit einsetze und nebenher noch so viel Schaden wie möglich machen. Jede meiner Aktionen hat eine Reaktion, und wenn ich Fehler mache, verliert mein Team. Erklär mir den Unterschied zu Guild Wars bitte.
> 
> ...



Esport und "Pro"-Gamen ist eine Kunst, eine Kunst die jeder Gamer sehen kann, nachvollziehen kann, jedoch weis dass es nur durch viel Trainung möglich ist, ich meine..seh dir doch mal ein paar gute WC3 oder CS spiele an, man kann Ihre züge nachvollziehen, aber nicht Nachmachen

Und nun schau dir doch einfach mal an ein Arena WoW-Match an, sieht ehr nach einem Geplänkel aus wo das bessere Lineup entscheidet und HLTV kannst du nicht mit Fraps oder Gamecam vergleichen, da muss Blizz wennschon einen Obs.-Modus einbauen wo man "zuschauen" kann, denn das ist auch ein wichtiger Aspekt des Esports

Desweiteren darfst du auch "Erfahrung" nicht mit "Skill" verwechseln, du sprichst nähmlich da bei Punkt 2 von Erfahrung, soll heißen du kennst deine Gegner, weist was die können machst somit das nächstlogischste,  das nennt sich aber Handeln aus Erfahrung und kein "Skill", außerdem kann ich dir auch nur schwer den Unterschied zu Guild Wars da erklären, denn das Spiel erfordert wesentlich höheres Reaktion und Spielverständniss als WoW, und es ist einfach so, und wie schonmal erwähnt, du kannst das nur jetzt wirklich nachvollziehen wenn du es selber mal gesielt hast.

Und der springende Punkt ist: Du hast Recht: Micro, Macro und Aim gibt es nicht in einem mmorpg, was glaubste auch warum sowohl WoW als Guild Wars nicht in der ESL presänt ist?


----------



## Zorkal (25. Juli 2007)

Ich dachte du wärst schon im SSC gewesen Krrros?Auf einmal doch nur Kara.


----------



## Thront (25. Juli 2007)

hi leute

man hier gehts ja ab wie in nem hundezwinger... und zwar einem voller laborhunde.

weil ich auch einer bin komm ich dazu und bell gleich mal mit:


zu kross:

guild wars ist in der esl. 



> P.S. Ihr habt ja sowas wie von keine Ahnung




wenn wir sowieso keine ahnung von allem haben dann stell bitte keinen thread, sondern unterhalt dich einfach mit menschen die annähernd dein niveu haben.
leider ist einstein schon tot und du deshalb allein auf der welt. es bleiben dir also nur monolge....

eine empfehlung: wenn du mit kritik nicht fertig werden kannst lass das diskutieren.

lorille führt dich hier komplett vor und du merkst es gar nicht. wäre ich er würde ich mich totlachen.


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Zum @Whoor: du bist schutz geskillt, wenn du jetzt sagst "ich hab da nur mal schnell umgeskillt" dann verlach ich mich entgültig, aber sowas unterbelichtetes peilts dann sowieso net

@Zorkal: sag mir mal bitte wo ich gesagt hab dass ich aufeinma doch nur kara war, da soll mir einer sagen dass hier einige nicht richtig lesen sondern .....ach keine ahnung was die machen und irrelevant isses noch dazu

@Thront, geh in dein hundezwinger zurück und komm da am besten nie wieder raus
guild wars ist NICHT in der esl...also laber net
und wo führt mich lorille denn vor? fantasierste schon wieder oder wa? so wie ein forum mit nem hundezwinger zu verlgleichen, wuff....
und wenn das was ich schriebe für dich einstein niveau ist, dann kann ich dir auch nit mehr helfen, wahrscheinlich haste den spruch aus irgendeinem sprüchebuch grad rausgepieckst und meinst du wärst der tolle sprüchekloppa wa?


----------



## Whorr (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Zum @Whoor: du bist schutz geskillt, wenn du jetzt sagst "ich hab da nur mal schnell umgeskillt" dann verlach ich mich entgültig, aber sowas unterbelichtetes peilts dann sowieso net



Ich habe da nur mal schnell umgeskillt.


Übrigens in meinem Inventar/Bankfach findest du mein Off-Equip und meine übliche Skillung ist 33/28/0.
Deinen Char würde ich übrigens gerne sehen du Forentroll (Link@armory?)

Dein Deutsch ist unter aller Sau, deine Ausdrucksweise unbeholfen, dein Auftreten lächerlich, deine Argumente bodenlos, deine Posts zu 99% Bullshit - Niveau ist bei dir wahrscheinlich eine Hautcreme, Nivea lässt grüßen.

Du steigerst dich so wunderbar herllich in deinen Blödsinn, das ich Tränen in den Augen habe.

Alles in einem: Troll dich, sowas hat im Forum nichts verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (25. Juli 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> lorille führt dich hier komplett vor und du merkst es gar nicht. wäre ich er würde ich mich totlachen.



Pssst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an Whorr, er hat krasses PvP-Equipment und Arena-Erfahrung. Ein Ork, vor dem ich Angst hätte *fürcht*


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Ich habe da nur mal schnell umgeskillt.
> Übrigens in meinem Inventar/Bankfach findest du mein Off-Equip und meine übliche Skillung ist 33/28/0.
> Deinen Char würde ich übrigens gerne sehen du Forentroll (Link@armory?)
> 
> ...




schon eigentlich das kernthema gelesen und dazu was geschrieben, oder willste weiterhin versuchen hier de dicke raushängen zu lassen? mich forentroll zu nennen und dabei selber rumtrollen und diese sooo verdammt typische sprüche zu bringen von wegen "schreibweise und mein deutsch?

alles in einem bämme ich euch nur weg, ihr wollt das natürlich nicht wahrhaben und bringt weiterhin bullshit raus

hab niemanden gesehen der zu der sache mit dem crit was vernünftiges geschrieben hat und lorille will es einfach nicht einsehen dass ich einfach nur recht habe, allein schon gamecam mit hltv zu vergleichen ist doch lächerlich, genauso wie diese klare verwechslung zwischen skill und erfahrung, hat da schon jmd was dazu geschrieben? also ich würde mal stark behaupten ihr wurdet weggep0wnz0rt

also macht euch nicht zum affen


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Pssst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hää!? ich seh weis gott da kein krasses equipment, geschweige denn arena erfahrung, 16-18hunderter wertung ist ein bissel zu lasch um von erfahrung reden zu können, seine einzige erfahrung besteht wohl darin möglichst "cool" in den foren aufzutreten, und ich habe ins bankfach geschaut, ich weis ja jetzt nicht wo da das tolle equipment sein soll, sagmal kann es sein dass sich meine vermutung tatsächlich bestätigt und ihr doch ein haufen schwätzer seid???


----------



## Whorr (25. Juli 2007)

Ok du bist ein Pflegefall, geh vom Computer weg, mach deine Hausaufgaben und verschwinde aus meinem Internet.

btw <3 lori  ;-)


----------



## Lorille (25. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Ok du bist ein Pflegefall, geh vom Computer weg, mach deine Hausaufgaben und verschwinde aus meinem Internet.
> 
> btw <3 lori  ;-)



<3 <3

Zum Thema Skill und Erfahrung:

Du weißt schon, dass man sich "Skill", also Fähigkeiten, durch Übung aneignet. Erklär mir den Unterschied zwischen Übung und Erfahrung.

Außerdem wüsste ich ganz gerne mal deine *Referenzen*. Du gibst hier den Gosu, dessen Weisheit und Kenntnis aller Internetsportarten unsere kümmerlichen Wissensschätze bei weitem übertrifft. Wo hast du das Wissen her? Jeden Tag 12 Stunden Hltv geguckt? Die Guild Wars Newsletter bestellt? Einen kleinen ESL-Altar im Garten errichtet?

Ich möchte Referenzen, Mr. I-kill-Vashj-and-WoW-sucks.


----------



## Thront (25. Juli 2007)

mmmmh *denk*

ich dachte ein harter kerl wie du würde meine ironie durchblicken. schade.

nun ok, sagens wir mal so:

du bist der tolle kerl der alle platt haut, deine muckis sind die grössten, deinem lachs ist jedes präservativ zu klein und du kannst im dunkeln mit ner lupe feuer machen.

um den allem noch eins drauf zusetzen stehst du natürlich vollkommen über der meinung die dir alle hier entgegenbringen.

also rambo, geh mal wieder aus dem haus, schnapp frische luft und spiel ne runde basketball anstatt dich mit uns dummköpfen zu belasten.

aber denk dran, um 19:45 läuft GZSZ. nicht verpassen


---------

so jungz... der kerl hats uns gegeben... wir haben verloren... dieser harte und perfekt geskillte pvp-ork !!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> <3 <3
> 
> Zum Thema Skill und Erfahrung:
> 
> ...



da sieht man nochmal dass du nicht richtig liest, i-kill-vashj-and-wow-pvp-esport-sucks und nicht wow-sucks, 
 wenn du den unterschied zwischen skill und erfahrung nicht kennst dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr weiterhelfen

hast du zu den anderen punkten nichts zu sagen?

außerdem hast du recht und brauchst das gar nicht in die ironie zu ziehen, ihr habt kümmerliche wissensschätze und punkt

und ich werde mein esl-proflil, meinen charnamen samt realm, meine gilde, meinen wc3 main-accnamen euch bestimmt nicht verraten, wieso auch, ich muss euch nix beweisen


----------



## Whorr (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> und ich werde mein esl-proflil, meinen charnamen samt realm, meine gilde, meinen wc3 main-accnamen euch bestimmt nicht verraten, wieso auch, ich muss euch nix beweisen



O doch das musst du, sonst nimmt dich hier keiner für voll (was glaube ich, sowieso keiner macht), denn wenn du hier so auf dick Hose machst musst du zumindest begründen aus welchem "Erfahrungsschatz" du so endlos schöpfst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> und ich werde mein esl-proflil, meinen charnamen samt realm, meine gilde, meinen wc3 main-accnamen euch bestimmt nicht verraten, wieso auch, ich muss euch nix beweisen


Andere wegen ihrer Ausrüstung flamen aber das eigene Armory/Blascprofil verschweigen? Hm...



krrrosss schrieb:


> zu whoor, dein halb kara equipment soll jetzt toll sein oder wa? hat doch jeder depp an, als ob du jetzt der tolle überreiser wärst +teils billige enchants und gems drauf, der gürtel hat garkeine gems, du n00b


----------



## Lorille (25. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Andere wegen ihrer Ausrüstung flamen aber das eigene Armory/Blascprofil verschweigen? Hm...



Eiskaltes "pwnt" vom Isemeister.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (25. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Eiskaltes "pwnt" vom Isemeister.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ohja ich fühl mich jetzt so gepwned....


und zu der sache: andere wegen ausrüstung flamen... war das von whorr kein flame als er den anderen kritiker wegen seiner ausrüstung kritisiert hat was eigentlich absolut keine relevanz zum argument von "satanhimself" war?? 

also das selbe gilt auch für buffed moderatoren: erst nachdenken, dann schreiben


----------



## Lorille (25. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> ohja ich fühl mich jetzt so gepwned....



Wie solltest du dich sonst fühlen? Deine eigene Logik wurde gegen dich verwendet und du wurdest mit Worten (wie bereits so oft) vernichtend geschlagen. Bleib einfach liegen, lass dich auszählen und denk mal darüber nach, warum deine Gegner - im Gegensatz zu dir, schlagkräftige Argumente haben.


----------



## Zorkal (25. Juli 2007)

Krrrroooossss ist leider etwas kross im Kopf wie man hier teilweise sieht.
Gegenargumente ignoriert er einfach und flamt dann um davon abzulenken,ich denke deswegen sieht er das nicht ein.


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Wie solltest du dich sonst fühlen? Deine eigene Logik wurde gegen dich verwendet und du wurdest mit Worten (wie bereits so oft) vernichtend geschlagen. Bleib einfach liegen, lass dich auszählen und denk mal darüber nach, warum deine Gegner - im Gegensatz zu dir, schlagkräftige Argumente haben.



ich sehe aber leider keine schlagkräftige argumente und ich bin auch nicht der ansicht geschlagen worden zu sein

du siehst nur deine eigene unsinnigen argumente, überliest einfach die anderen weil sie einfach gegen den schreibfluss der community verstoßen

ich weis ja nicht, aber warum gehen denn die wichtigsten sachen an euch vorbei, ihr seht die wohl einfach nicht, ihr habt nur eine denkweise: flame, nicht flame...würde ich mit groß,-kleinschreibung schreiben und nette smilies verwenden würdet ihr warhscheinlich alles gaaanz anderes wahrnehmen, also geh mir weg mit deiner beschränkten sicht und poste weiter zu den interessanten themen: "wie sieht eigentlich euer krieger aus" oder so ein schwachsinn und hör auf sachen anzufechten von denen du absolut keine ahnung hast, deine argumente wurde klar wiederlegt aber das sieht ja keiner, weil du deutlich 1,3k beiträge mehr in diesen forum geschrieben hast und alles auf dein schwachsinn hört

würde man meine argumente wirklich nur wahrnehmen wenn ich euch von meiner spielerischen laufbahn erzählen würde??? könnt ihr die auch nicht so sehen?

P.S. Zorkal, du hast mir immernoch nicht gezeigt wo ich geschrieben habe dass ich doch nur kara war, also wer ignoriert hier was?


----------



## Isegrim (26. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> ohja ich fühl mich jetzt so gepwned....
> und zu der sache: andere wegen ausrüstung flamen... war das von whorr kein flame als er den anderen kritiker wegen seiner ausrüstung kritisiert hat was eigentlich absolut keine relevanz zum argument von "satanhimself" war??
> 
> also das selbe gilt auch für buffed moderatoren: erst nachdenken, dann schreiben



Es geht nicht um Whorr, es geht um dich, und daß du meintest, Ausrüstung sei unwichtig und man könne von ihr nicht auf den Skill und/oder die Erfahrung eines Spielers schließen. Was du aber bei jemandem getan hast.
Außerdem ... was hast du zu verlieren, wenn du uns dein Armory/blasc-Profil postest?


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Whorr, es geht um dich, und daß du meintest, Ausrüstung sei unwichtig und man könne von ihr nicht auf den Skill und/oder die Erfahrung eines Spielers schließen. Was du aber bei jemandem getan hast.
> Außerdem ... was hast du zu verlieren, wenn du uns dein Armory/blasc-Profil postest?



und wie es um whorr geht...er flamed sinnlos "satanhimself" wobei das (wie schon erwähnt -.-) keine relevanz zu seiner kritik hatte, dann flame ich einfach mal den,  wenn er meint andere wegen dem equipt das maul stopfen zu können dann, mein ich das mal eben auch, basta! komisch dass du nur eine seite betrachtest....hmm....überleg..nachdenkt....grml!?

außerdem... was hab ich zu gewinnen, wenn ich mein armory/blasc-proflil poste? wirk ich dann "erfahrener"?
werden dann meine beiträge dadurch als "erfahrener" angesehen? und dann  plötzlich überall DICKES /SIGN ZUM COMMENT rauskommt?


----------



## Isegrim (26. Juli 2007)

Es wäre zumindest in Indiz für dein Maß an _Erfahrung_ in WoW. So wie z.B. auch die Jade Falcons die Erfahrung eines Bewerbers messen.

Jemand mit &#8217;nem 1300er Rating wird kaum beurteilen können, ob und wie weit WoW E-Sports-tauglich ist, oder?


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Es wäre zumindest in Indiz für dein Maß an _Erfahrung_ in WoW. So wie z.B. auch die Jade Falcons die Erfahrung eines Bewerbers messen.
> 
> Jemand mit &#8217;nem 1300er Rating wird kaum beurteilen können, ob und wie weit WoW E-Sports-tauglich ist, oder?




bitteee fang endlich an nachzudenken!

les die von mir genannten argumente (ich glaub es waren 2 posts in denen ich schön und sauber geschrieben habe, warum WoW NICHT esport tauglich ist) (wegen mir kannste den aller ersten post auslassen, es sind mehr einfach nur tatsachen als argumente) und entscheide dann selbst, in wiefern diese argumente stimmen, oder auch nicht, wenn du irgendwo deine zweifel hast, dann schreib mir das, wenn du aufgrund mangelndem wissen nicht weist wovon ich rede und deswegen mein armory proflil brauchst um dir die glaubwürdigkeit bestätigen zu lassen aufgrund des hohen ratings, dann schei* ich einfach drauf, ich habe generell kein bock mit leuten zu schreiben die keine ahnung haben, aber in diesem fall schon, es macht mir einfach spaß zu sehen wie ihr euch blamiert, generell ist es nicht mein stil, deswegen verweigere ich auch meine spieler-identität

warum ich das mache? atm langwelich, und nach der zeit konnt ich den schwachsinn in den foren einfach nicht mehr lesen, aber auch nicht wegschauen, quasi wie ein autounfall....


----------



## Thront (26. Juli 2007)

oh gott.. komm kleiner.. wie lorille gesagt hat: geh ins bett und schlaf ne runde.
morgen sieht die welt schon viel besser aus.

wir sind doof, du toll usw


----------



## dejaspeed (26. Juli 2007)

mir ist eben das Popcorn ausgegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fil² (26. Juli 2007)

Hallo.
*kram*

  -Age of Empires 3  
  -Arena Wars Reloaded  
  -Battlefield 1942  
  -Battlefield 2142 
  -Call of Duty  
  -Call of Duty 2  
  -Chess  
  -C&C3: Tiberium Wars  
  -Company of Heroes  
  -Counter-Strike: Condition Zero  
  -Counter-Strike: Source  
  -Dawn of War  
  -Day of Defeat: Source  
  -Enemy Territory  
  -EuroPoker  
  -FIFA 07  
-*Guild Wars*  
  -ICQ Games  
  -Jedi Knight:Jedi Academy 
  -LotR: Battle for Middle Earth  
  -MOH: Allied Assault  
  -MSN Games  
  -Need For Speed: Underground  
  -Need For Speed: Carbon  
  -ParaWorld  
  -Playray  
  -Quake 4  
  -Rainbow Six: Lockdown  
  -Rome: Total War  
  -S.T.A.L.K.E.R.  
  -Spellforce 2  
  -Star Wars: Battlefront  
  -Supreme Commander  
  -Tactical Ops  
  -Top Spin 2   
  -Trackmania Nations  
  -Warcraft 3  
  -World of Warcraft  
  -Worms Armageddon  

Ah gefunden die Liste mit den Espl Games... huch wasn da Rot? Guildwars!



> Argment1: Für einen Esport taugliches Spiel muss es gleiche Vorraussetzungen für ALLE Spieler geben!, doch WoW=Equip>Skill, wer sagt dass man auch mit einem grünen Equip auch weit kommt, liegt ganz klar falsch!



Wenn ich mich rechterinnere, werden bei Tunieren ein Itempool gestellt. Gladiator Sets + Berufssets/Items
Also Items auf die Jeder zugriff hat. Die einzige Frage die sich auf nem Open Server stellt ist wie schnell der ein oder andere diese Sets zusammen hat. Ganz Klar: Der der Lange Spielt eignet sich Skill an und bekommt Schnell die guten PvP Items. Der Jenige der nur hin und wieder zockt gimpt halt in Grün rum. Das ist aber in CS nicht anders, wenn du 1x die Woche Spielst und der Pro Spielt 10 Stunden/day 7/7 dann siehst gegen ihn auch alt aus, selbst wenn die selben Waffen trägst. 
Dein Argument ist nur n Zeichen das du nicht genug Zeit aufbringen kannst um in WoW pvp technisch mitzuhalten und das dich anscheinend stark Frustet.... Play more Do more

Was dein HLTV angeht, soweit ich Informiert bin ist so ein Tool geplant (WoW ist ja noch nicht sehr lange auf dem Pfad der Esports - da arbeiten die Entwickler stetig an Tools und Balancing der Klassen)

Skill und Erfahrung.... hm du bist ja n lustiger Kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe knapp 3 Jahre Espl Quake3 gespielt. Man sagt hei woho du bist skilled, aber es ist nix anderes als Hardware beherschung (Feines Mausgefühl) gute Reaktionen und viel wichtiger: Erfahrung. Jeder CSler weis das 90% der Spieler X und Y tun, wenn se dahin rennen -> kommen se woanders wieder raus. Das geht nur durch Erfahrung, oder sagen wir mal der CSler kennt die Map. Maybe bessseres beispiel: Rocketarena im Quake 3.... das meine Rackete dich trifft obwohl ich garnicht wissen kann das du n Sitestep nach links machst, ist erfahrungssache. Man hat halt einfach n gefühl dafür bekommen wie der gegner Reagiert. Same in WoW. Nur was für dich nicht nachvolziebahr ist: In CS kannst du sehen wie die Teams sich bewegen, wie se mit ihrem Schnellen Aiming dden Kopf den Gegners Treffen. In WoW braucht es keine großen bewegungen, hier spielt sich der "Skill" in der Interfaceleiste ab. Wann drück ich welchen Style, wann breche ich einen Zauber ab, Täusche einen Style vor um dann doch zu Sheepen. Das ist alles nur ein kurzes Leuchten auf den einzelnen Buttons welches du als Laye garnicht warnimst. Bei Shootern nimmst du den Skill automatisch wardurch das Fadenkreutz MITTEN im Bildschirm.

Hm Kritische Treffer. Jo sind ein Wert der sich berechnen lässt und mit dem sich leben lässt. Das hat nicht viel mit Glück zu tun. Glück ist wenn ein Krieger mit 12% Kritische Treffer eine Kritserie hat und dich Umbolzt, Wenn ein Full Gladiator Equipter Krieger mit Axt aber mit 35% Krit da steht dann Weis ich das, denn wie der Quaker den Radius seiner Rakete oder das Delay seiner Railgun kennt, kennt der WoWler das Equip und die Zauber seiner bzw der gegner Klasse.

Ich denke WoW ist sehr wohl Esports fähig. Es zählt Reaktionsschnelligkeit, Flexibilität, Teamwork und Training. Was ist hier im vergleich zu CS von den anforderungen anders? Auserdem ist in meinen Augen WoW wesentlich Komplexer als ein Ego shooter. Lass mich mal überlegen wie viele Knöpfe braucht Quake? wasd e q leertaste shift strg 2 Maustasten evtl Mausrad oder ne 3te Taste. Was braucht CS? wasd, leertaste, b q e,shift, strg 2 Maustasten evtl Mausrad .... Weist du wieviele Tasten auf meinem Krieger belegt sind damit ich annährend alle Wichtigen Skills benutzen kann? 2x 10 Tasten (einmal die normalen Nummrern und Alt+Nummern) Wasd, 4 Maustasten, f,g,h,t,r,e,q (selbige nochmal mit Shift) Guck mal bei nem anstrengendem pvp fight nem WoWler auf die finger.... Klavierspielen ist nix dagegen.

so nun leg los und zerreis meine Argumente *popcorn hohlen geh*


----------



## Whorr (26. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> warum ich das mache? ...  quasi wie ein autounfall....



Mir wird einiges klar - mein Beileid. 0/10

Wer zuerst geflamed hat siehst du oben beim aufmerksamen lesen ;-)

Und wenn ich wegen eq flame dann stell ich meins zumindest zum Vergleich zur Verfügung, du wehrst dich ja mit Händen und Füßen dein Überequip zu zeigen und solange das der Fall nehm ich dich nicht ernst.


@ Fil

Danke für das Statement 100% /signed


----------



## Lorille (26. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Danke für das Statement 100% /signed



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, genau das wollte ich mit meinem Vergleich zwischen Erfahrung und Skill schreiben, danke dir.


----------



## Fil² (26. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> ...genau das wollte ich mit meinem Vergleich zwischen Erfahrung und Skill schreiben, danke dir.



Ich habe dich schon verstanden :> aber der Espl pro braucht da wohl den direkten Vergleich... frag mich sowieso wie so einer hier im Forum landed wenn wow ja so ungerecht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw grz zum Blutmond :>


----------



## Lorille (26. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Ich habe dich schon verstanden :> aber der Espl pro braucht da wohl den direkten Vergleich... frag mich sowieso wie so einer hier im Forum landed wenn wow ja so ungerecht ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (26. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Hallo.
> *kram*
> 
> -Age of Empires 3
> ...


/signed
Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Hallo.
> *kram*
> 
> -Age of Empires 3
> ...




du hast ´ne liste rausgepackt wo du eine gether öffnen kannst, un die ist nichma komplett, gta vice city zb haste vergessen -.-
die eigentliche liste findeste sogar gleich auf der startseite, da steht "spiele und ligen" es sind momentan 26 spiele die richtig gespielt werden und für die es auch ligen gibt, WoW und GW ist da nicht dabei....

du sprichst vom gleichen equip für alle? also stellen wir uns das mal so vor: ein blauequiptetes team macht ein 5on5 team auf und fangen an zu zocken, sie zocken 24/7 und das ....sagen wir mal´n monat lang, meinste dass die selbst nach einem monat non stop zocken ein größeres rating als 17 hundert bekommen oder so? und aufeinmal, um so mehr teile sie sich kaufen um so besser wird aufeinmal ihr rating, huch wie kommts? etwa eine frage des equipts? soviel zu "gleiche vorraussetzungen für jeden spieler"....

klar, wenn erstmal alle ihr gladi full set haben und alle pvp items abgestaubt haben und sich die besten enchants und gems draufgehauen haben dann könnte man vllt. von "gleiche vorraussetzungen für alle spieler" reden, doch vorallem die zeit die du dafür aufbringen musst um überhaupt diese "gleiche vorraussetungen" zu schaffen dauert extrem lange, und erst dann kannste auch von "fairness" reden und wenn dein gegenteam ebenafalls exakt die selben items hat

also musste dir halt so vorstellen: einer denkt sich: "oh WoW ein esport titel, ok könnt ich ja mal ausprobiern"
dann müsste ich aber erstmal 3 monate zoggn um meinem char auf 70 zu leveln, dann müsste ich wieder 4-5 monate zoggn um full pvp equip abzufarmen um DANN hab ich mir erstmal die vorraussetzungen geschaffen um WoW-esport tauglich spielen zu können, und außerdem muss ich dann immer hoffen dass mein gegenteam das selbe equip hat wie mein eigenes team... das geht so einfach nicht...

außerdem die frage des lineups, was für bezeichnung gibt es denn für ein lineup in WoW? ich denke da jetzt an Guild Wars wo das Lineup das a & o jedes teams ist, jeder spieler im team muss jedes lineup (build) kennen, wissen wie der funktioniert und möglichst jede aufgabe im build muss er übernehmen können, und es ist nicht einfach nur..heilen..dmg machen..das ist um einiges komplexer als WoW
das entscheidende daran ist..du brauchst auch sehr viel zeit um das alles kennenzulernen und dort dein skill aufzubauen usw, aber du hast von anfang an die gleichen vorraussetzungen wie jeder andere auch, und musst nicht erst dein equip für farmen!

balonced sind die klassen auch nicht, und mit jedem patch irgendwas an irgendeiner klasse zu ändern spricht auch schon gegen esport, da die besten esport titel sowieso, nie, selten oder minimal gepatched werden

dann gibt es noch die sache mit crit luck...
2 krieger kämpfen nur mit auto attack gegeneinander:
Sie treffen Spieler: 1000 Schaden
Spieler trifft sie kritisch: 3000 Schaden
Sie treffen Spieler: 1000 Schaden
Spieler trifft sie kritisch: 3000 Schaden
Sie sind Tot.

klar, durch abhärtung ist das mit crits ja nicht ganz so schlimm, aber luck ist immernoch ausreichend vorhanden!

Übrigens die sache mit WoW Komplexer als ein Egoshooter wegen weniger knöpfen zu bezeichnen ist doch wieder lächerlich, türlich haste da mehr zutun als in nem ego shooter aber des ist wieder die frage des skills

außerdem um das mal klar zu stellen: skill ist wenn ich meine fähigkeiten trainiere, kann man vllt mit bällen vergleichen mit denen man lernt die besketballkorb richtig zu treffen zb.
erfahrung kann man mit den regeln fürs spiel vergleichen und auch die regeln wie du ungefair werfen musst um den korb am besten zu treffen, du kannst perfekt wissen was genau du nu machen musst um bestmöglich den korb zu treffen aber du kannst nicht einen es einfach einmal erklären wie das mit dem werfen funktioniert und der kanns dann sofort...
eigentlich ergänzt sich ja erfahrung und skill, on wow ist das aber ehr unausgeglichen

im großen und ganzen glaub ich sogar dass WoW zum Esport titel wird, da viele spiele einfach von den publishern und nicht von der community zu esport titeln gemacht werden, sprich guitar hero, fear, world in conflict und so nen schwachsinn ist ja auch schon dabei

doch solang es nicht den richtigen esport titeln schadet die durch die community groß geworden sind, ist mir das auch recht schnuppe

also wie schon geschrieben...WoW wird vllt in sachen Esport irgendwann mal den niveau von ICQ-Pool erreichen, aber da muss noch viel gepatch werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. Juli 2007)

@   fil²     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber du siehst ja..... er WILL es einfach nicht wahr haben......


mensch jungs ...warum sieht ers nicht ein? wir kommen ihm doch noch entgegen...


----------



## Whorr (26. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> außerdem die frage des lineups, was für bezeichnung gibt es denn für ein lineup in WoW? ich denke da jetzt an Guild Wars wo das Lineup das a & o jedes teams ist, jeder spieler im team muss jedes lineup (build) kennen, wissen wie der funktioniert und möglichst jede aufgabe im build muss er übernehmen können, und es ist nicht *einfach nur..heilen..dmg machen..das ist um einiges komplexer als WoW*



Stop Kros! Stop!

Hier wird mir klar das du irgentwo in den 1200er, 1300er Wertungen rumgimpst und hier meinst das System flamen zu müssen weil du sehr wahrscheinlich einen Equipdefizit hast der dich so dermaßen wurmt.

Es es ist sehr wohl in WoW-Arena Kämpfen das A und O ein richtiges Lineup zu haben und seinen Gegner zu kennen. 

Beispiel: Gegnerische Gruppe hat einen Paladin (was meist der Fall ist), d.h. man nimmt einen Schattenpriester mit der die Bubbles dispellt.

Beispiel: Gegnerische Gruppe hat extrem starke Heilung, d.h man nimmt 1-2 Mortalstrikewarris mit die den MS debuff verteilen.

Beispiel: Gegnerisches Team hat extrem starken Burst, also nehmen wir Klassen mit die diese Dmgmonster ins CC befördern.

Es gibt zig Beipiele das bei WoW das Lineup von imenser Wichtigkeit ist, das Klassenverständiss (verschiedene Skillungen etc.) über Sieg und Niederlage entscheiden. Es geht nicht einfach, wie du meinst, ums Heilen und Dmg machen.

Du drehst dich im Kreis und machst immer deutlicher wie wenig Plan du von der ganzen Materie hast.

Lass es einfach, geh deinen Char ausrüsten oder deinstalier WoW.


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Stop Kros! Stop!
> 
> Hier wird mir klar das du irgentwo in den 1200er, 1300er Wertungen rumgimpst und hier meinst das System flamen zu müssen weil du sehr wahrscheinlich einen Equipdefizit hast der dich so dermaßen wurmt.
> 
> ...



wie darf ich denn deine beispiele verstehen? kannste etwa mitten im arena kampf leute austauschen? "ohh die haben starken heal dabei, lass ma grad noch nen ms warri reinpacken!"

und du kannst dazu doch garnix sagen weil du nie GW gespielt hast, und ich mein richtig gespielt und nicht nur den tutorial durchgezoggt -.-

in GW entscheidet das "Build" also das lineup deinen spielstil

zb. bist du da nicht einfach nur mönch, du kannst ein infuser, boon-prot, wdh usw. sein, je nach dem wie du deine skills passend zum build angelegt hast (und es ist hier nur von einem heal mönch die rede, da gibt es noch genug vergeltungs builds) , du bist nicht wie in WoW einfach nur ein heal-pala der heilt oder der ein ms-warri der dmg macht, die wenigen unteraufgaben die man da hat sind nicht erwähnungsbedürftig
ach der einzige der kein plan von der geschischte hat bist du und willst einfach nur dein ach so geliebtes spiel verzweifelt verteidigen, was aber wohl immer weniger funktioniert...

außerdem verteufel ich WoW ja nicht, ich find das Spiel im PvE content ja goil, aber das pvp ist und bleibt für mich geplänken, ich selber spiele wächentlich auchs so um 20 spiele und bewege mich in einem 17hunderter rating, was ich eigentlich größtenteils dem guten equip zu verdanken habe und wie ich meine klasse spielen soll weis ich auch, ich denke jeder weis wie er seine klasse zu spielen hat wenn er auf 70 hoch gezockt hat, da fehlt halt nur noch die erfahrung bei den encountern und das equip, skill haste nunmal oder nicht...aber da wird die esport mäßig doch zuwenig skill abverlangt


----------



## Whorr (26. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> wie darf ich denn deine beispiele verstehen? kannste etwa mitten im arena kampf leute austauschen? "ohh die haben starken heal dabei, lass ma grad noch nen ms warri reinpacken!"



Was ich damit sagen wollte ist, 

das man sich Gedanken machen muss welche Klassen man im Team hat um Schwächen des Gegners auszureizen.

Übrigens besteht sehr wohl die Möglichkeit zu wechseln: man trifft häufig mehrfach gegen ein und das selbe Team in einem bestimmten Wertungsbereich an - dafür muss man die Matchups analisieren und ggf. Leute tauschen um gewissen Umständen vorzubeugen (bezogen aufs 5v5).

Übrigens kann man in einer 1700er Wertung das System keineswegs beurteilen, spiel mal gegen Teams über 1900 und aufwärts. Dort trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und zwar im Bezug auf Skill. 

Fehler kann sich da keiner erlauben, Glück ist da relativ irrelevant, wenn auch ein nicht ganz zu verachtender Faktor (aber Glück spielt immer und überall im Leben eine Rolle) - du wirst kaum das Glück haben in diesen Wertungen jemanden zu onehitten. 

Spieler machen sich bis ins letzte Detail Gedanken was sie an ihrem Char verändern könnten um der Gruppe Vorteile zu verschaffen, sei es durch Items oder Skillung - und das mein Lieber ist auch eine Leistung die man nicht außer Acht lassen sollte und zählt für mich auf alle Fälle in den Bereich: SKILL.

Und nun verdammt nochmal poste einen armorylink  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fil² (26. Juli 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
moment ich versuch erstmal mich deinem Sprachstil anzupassen damit du das mal raffst:
Eh alta, dat mitte esports tittel läuft so du Boon, es kommt n Game rus mit da PvP möglichkeit, Leute spielen mita Game PvP über paar Jahre - dann sagta eina hei dadraus kann man ja n Tunier machen dann können wir da rocksorn, bauen wir uns n pvp Lineup und bashorn dann die Nubels weg.

Auf Deutsch für den Rest des Forums: Esport Titel, werden nicht geschaffen damit irgend ein Pro wie du hingeht und das mal "ausprobiert" sondern damit die Leute die im Game schon seit langem Tätig sind die möglichkeit zum Esport haben.

oder denkst du CS wurde entwickelt DAMIT es ein Esport titel wird? HA HA es war n MOD von Half Life mehr nicht. Erst mit der Zeit wurde es n Esport Titel.

Und jo dein Beispiel mit der Fairness..... lol du hast es dir Selbst beantwortet: Blau equipte Spieler hohlen sich ne Wertung von 1700 und können sich da innerhalb kürzester Zeit das Gladiator Set hohlen :> 
Was das Kriten angeht... ja ist ja so Fies das Ich dir n 3k MS reindrück.... weist was? Warum leckt sich der Hund die Eier? Weil ers kann. Geh auf AP und Kritwertung und du Kritest auch 3 mal hintereinander.

Aber moment, ich glaub mir schimmerts langsam was du bist:
So n Ego typ, der im BG rumheult wenn man am Stone Zergt und sich weis Gott wie aufregt, sich denkt ach ich Spiel gern PvP... machen wa mal Arena - Dort GARNIX gebacken bekommt weil er Zwar das Game zockt, von mir aus auch 24 stunden, aber Nix erreicht (hm das Game ist ab 12 warum bekommst DU das nicht gebacken?)
Dann in irgend ein Forum rennt und alles zuflamed was er sieht.... ungerecht Bla, Esports *rofl*, kein lineup, heul*

Ganz einfache Kiste, gefällt dir WoW als Esport nicht, oder als Game generell weils ja so unbalanced und unfair ist: Spiel was anderes
Oh moment .... ha ich habs, alle deine Mitschühler Quatschen über WoW und du willst mitreden... naja Kleiner so wird das nix. 

Du bist mal sowas von raus :> kannst gleich anfangen wieder rumzumeckern das man nicht Ordentlich Argumentiert, das habe ich vorher getan, du Contrast mit irgend nem Geistlichen Dünf.


----------



## Whorr (26. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Eh alta, dat mitte esports tittel läuft so du Boon, es kommt n Game rus mit da PvP möglichkeit, Leute spielen mita Game PvP über paar Jahre - dann sagta eina hei dadraus kann man ja n Tunier machen dann können wir da rocksorn, bauen wir uns n pvp Lineup und bashorn dann die Nubels weg.



o'Rly ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> weiter
> ...




haha goil ein schwachsinniges comment nach dem anderen, ich höre jetzt sogar schon unterstellungen raus was immer mehr dadrauf hindeutet dass ihr hier euer ende finden werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ey alt0r, wow esport r0ckz, wers nicht cheg00rt wird g3p0wnz0rt, darauf läufts doch hinaus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ey alta cs ist durch die comminity in esport groß geworden alt0r un wurd nicht versucht durch einen publisher hochfepush0rt zu werden so wie guitar hero, fear und oder """WOW""", du hast ne ahnung ey alda!

und dass ich so nen bg flam0r sein soll, r0fl unterstelluuuuung, unterstelluuuung r0fl

und les bitte nochmal oben was ich zu deinem ersten post geschrieben habe, das beantwortet eigentlich schon alles, außerdem haste dir mit deinem comment eben selber ein grab geschaufelt aber du bist ein viel zu großer n00b0r um das zu chegg0rn


----------



## Whorr (26. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> haha goil ein schwachsinniges comment nach dem anderen, ich höre jetzt sogar schon unterstellungen raus was immer mehr dadrauf hindeutet dass ihr hier euer ende finden werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist peinlich, vote 4 Bann.

Edith flüstert: Junge mach deine Hausaufgaben gewissenhafter anstatt Foren spammen, dein Deutsch ist eine Zumutung.


----------



## Satanhimself (26. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Du bist peinlich, vote 4 Bann.



halt mal schön die füße still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du fordest das jemand gebannt wird nur wiel er zu seiner meinung steht ? 

das was er geschrieben hat hat sich nur darauf bezogen was Fil² schrieb

tut mir leid aber wenn er wegen seiner meinung gebannt wird verlass ich freiwillig das forum , weil dann wirds mir doch zu bunt


----------



## Whorr (26. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> halt mal schön die füße still
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bann wegen beleidigenden, nervtötenden, unleserlichen Beiträgen.

btw hast du dein Taschentuch schon wieder verloren? ;-)


----------



## Satanhimself (26. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



somit hättest du genauso einen bann verdient weil du mich als dumm bezeichnest
und jetzt sag bloß nicht das bild sei nicht an mich gerichtet

btw. nein das ist ganz naß weil ich so viel lachen muss , sry


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Whorr schrieb:


> Du bist peinlich, vote 4 Bann.
> 
> Edith flüstert: Junge mach deine Hausaufgaben gewissenhafter anstatt Foren spammen, dein Deutsch ist eine Zumutung.




wohl ehr deine comments sind eine zumuntung

und junge, du wurdest schon längst abgespeist also hör auf ständig die selben sprüche zu bringen oder dich mit irgendwelchen signaturen zu stärken

hast du nix zusagen dann halt die füße still und raus aus meinem internet (p.s. hab ich von dir geklaut, klingt irgendwie sooo verdammt cool "raus aus meinem internet")


----------



## Fil² (26. Juli 2007)

> haha goil ein schwachsinniges comment nach dem anderen, ich höre jetzt sogar schon unterstellungen raus was immer mehr dadrauf hindeutet dass ihr hier euer ende finden werden w00t.gif
> 
> ey alt0r, wow esport r0ckz, wers nicht cheg00rt wird g3p0wnz0rt, darauf läufts doch hinaus wink.gif
> 
> ...



Ich habe dir nur mal deutlich machen wollen wie du in meinen Augen rüber kommst :> 
und mal ehrlich..
es haben dir zig Leute gesagt wie es ist. Tausendmal kam ein /sign auf Beiträge die deine Griskrämerei wiederlegen. 
Warum bist du noch hier? du solltest lieber an deinem Equip weiterarbeiten
"Hört auf euere Lebensphilosophien hier reinzuschreiben, und hört auf euere Existenz hier presänt zu machen sondern ZOCKT!!!!!!11111" Mal deinen Blog Zitieren :> passt grad so toll


----------



## Zorkal (26. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Warum bist du noch hier? du solltest lieber an deinem Equip weiterarbeiten


"Are you hoping for a miracle?"
Er ist sauer weil er in der Arena von [Insert random class] umgenukt wird und flamt deswegen hier rum.


----------



## krrrosss (26. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> Ich habe dir nur mal deutlich machen wollen wie du in meinen Augen rüber kommst :>
> und mal ehrlich..
> es haben dir zig Leute gesagt wie es ist. Tausendmal kam ein /sign auf Beiträge die deine Griskrämerei wiederlegen.
> Warum bist du noch hier? du solltest lieber an deinem Equip weiterarbeiten
> "Hört auf euere Lebensphilosophien hier reinzuschreiben, und hört auf euere Existenz hier presänt zu machen sondern ZOCKT!!!!!!11111" Mal deinen Blog Zitieren :> passt grad so toll



jo ich schreib hier auch meine lebensphilosophien rein ganz klarer fall, wenn du schon versuchst irgendsonen coolen schlussatz zu schreiben, dann soll es auch bitte sinn haben....

warum du mich in deinen augen als einen roxxor flamer kiddie siehst ist auch ganz klar, würde ich wie schonmal erwähnt groß und klein buchstaben +smilies verwenden, würde ich euch mein armory link geben und hätte ich über 1k beiträge hier im forum, würdet ihr meine beiträge auch ganz anders wahrnehmen

du meinst also zig leute haben gesagt wie es ist und haben meine argumentation klar wiederlegt? ich hab mal eben hier den thread nochmal überfolgen, und ich sehe nur 2 posts wo ich sagen würde dass es du und lorille wenigstens ansatzweise versucht haben da irgendwas zu wiederlegen, leider waren euere argumentationen schön anzusehen aber so nicht richtig, ich hatte auch dadrauf geantwortet, anschließend habt ihr die antwort quasi "überlesen", verdrängt und habt dann daraufhin irgendeinen mist geschrieben und losgeflamed mit der hoffnung, "der lässts sein" 
mit ner zusätzlichen hilfe von 2 pushern, die sowieso keine ahnung haben, und sich der meinung von foren "veteranen" angeschlossen haben und immerwieder mal zwischendurch irgendeinen mist hinterlassen haben, so als push für lorille und dich, damit mein ich whorr und zorkal, euch beide hab ich schon recht am anfang gepwnt, wo ihr dann ja keine andere wahl wohl mehr hattet als euch weiter mit müllbeiträgen zu wehren
@zorkal du hast mir immernoch nicht auf meine frage geantwortet..

also ich seh hier einen klaren fall,  PWNED", habt halt pech gehabt dass ich trotz flame es nicht einfach sein lasse weiterzuschreiben und euch nacheinander bearbeitet habe, lebt damit, und gut ist, ich schreibe hier auch nix mehr zu, für mich hat sich meine meinung klar bestätigt


----------



## Fil² (26. Juli 2007)

hm wo habe ich das überlesen das man jetzt in der Espl ne Liga in der Kategorie "Foren user "pwnen"" giebt... Praktizierst du ja recht gern :> naja *pokal reich* bist schon schnuckig


----------



## Whorr (26. Juli 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> whorr und zorkal, euch beide hab ich schon recht am anfang gepwnt, wo ihr dann ja keine andere wahl wohl mehr hattet als euch weiter mit müllbeiträgen zu wehren



Du gehtst in deiner Scheinwelt so wunderbar auf, komm wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen, Troll! 

Du hast mich hart gepwnt in dem du mein Deffgear geflamed hast... Solange du hier nicht endlich einen EQLink postest brauchst du bzgl. Equip den Mund nicht aufmachen... 

So langsam wirds mühselig an dein blockiertes Hirn zu appelieren - find dich damit ab, dich mag hier keiner Kleiner. 
Lern draus oder bleib dumm.

Soviel Scheiße in einem Fred

-> rofl wie er keinen Plan hat, amüsant, amüsant :*


----------



## Thront (26. Juli 2007)

ich find den kross ja richtig süss....

so verbissen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (26. Juli 2007)

Video von den US Arena 5on5 Finals 

Keine Taktik? Kein Spectator-Modus?


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juli 2007)

Ich find euch auch so richtig süss.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie ihr alle so wunderschön drauf anspringt auch wenn wer hier geschrieben hat das Lorillo kross vorführt sehe ich das übrigends genau andersherum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber he ich würde mir auch keine Gedanken darüber machen wenn ich ein Thema habe wo ich mich bis zum erbrechen darüber streiten kann.


btw: ich vetrete übrigends auch die Meinung das wow, nur bedingt für das Esport geeignet ist obwohl es zwar angepasste sets gibt, die jeder trägt sieht es in meinen Augen immernoch aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Lorille (27. Juli 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Ich find euch auch so richtig süss.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi2u Mr. Level-45.

Du hast ja sicher massiv Ahnung von Arena und Co, stimmts?


----------



## Satanhimself (27. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Video von den US Arena 5on5 Finals
> 
> Keine Taktik? Kein Spectator-Modus?



wenn du jetzt damit beweisen willst das der spec modus was bringen soll dann ...ja genau
man bekommt nicht mal  ca. 1/3 des spielgeschehens mit 

in einem 2on2 vielleicht zu gebrauchen aber in einen 5on5 ... nc (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Whorr (27. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt damit beweisen willst das der spec modus was bringen soll dann ...ja genau
> man bekommt nicht mal  ca. 1/3 des spielgeschehens mit
> 
> in einem 2on2 vielleicht zu gebrauchen aber in einen 5on5 ... nc (
> ...



Hi2u Mr. 1300er Wertung:



Lorille schrieb:


> Du hast ja sicher massiv Ahnung von Arena und Co, stimmts?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (27. Juli 2007)

fällt dir nichts mehr ein ?

musst du jetzt schon lorille nachmachen um cool dazustehen ?


----------



## Lorille (27. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> fällt dir nichts mehr ein ?
> 
> musst du jetzt schon lorille nachmachen um cool dazustehen ?



Quoteknopf drücken geht schneller, als genau den gleichen Satz nochmal zu tippen...

Und was unterscheidet diesen Spectator-Modus von dem in anderen Spielen?


----------



## Whorr (27. Juli 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> fällt dir nichts mehr ein ?
> 
> musst du jetzt schon lorille nachmachen um cool dazustehen ?



Falls du es nicht merkst: Es nervt wenn Leute die keinen Plan haben können, meinen, überall mitreden zu müssen.



Edit: Was haltet ihr davon diesen genialen Fred von Krrrross Sticky zu machen? Müsste nur umbennant werden...


----------



## Fil² (27. Juli 2007)

wie du aus meinem Beitrag 1 seite vorher entnehmen kannst habe ich versucht dieses Problem zu beschreiben: In CS oder anderen ESPL Spielen, ist Taktik und Vorgehensweise vom Zuschauer nachvolziehbar weil er die Bewegung der Spieler sieht (Schleichen, Zielen, Nachladen / in Strategiespielen sieht er wie die Häuser entstehen welche entstehen was wie und warum) In wow Passiert der Hauptteil des "Skills" a. Über TS durch absprachen, und b. über das drücken der Styles im Inferface
Beides Dinge die der Laye als Betrachter übersieht / nicht mitbekommt.... 
so und nun bitte bevor du noch 20 Posting Points für Müllschreiben bekommst: [/Hirn on]


----------



## Satanhimself (27. Juli 2007)

Fil² schrieb:


> so und nun bitte bevor du noch 20 Posting Points für Müllschreiben bekommst: [/Hirn on]



oh nein jetzt hab ihr mich erwischt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich schreib ja nur damit ich meine beiträge pushen kann genau

ja genau ich muss mein 20-posts-pro-tag pensum erreichen damit mich meine troll-genossenschaft nicht ausstößt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: wenn rechtfertigungen als trollbeiträge gezählt werden wär whorr ja auch gut dabei


----------



## Thront (27. Juli 2007)

wobei man sich so betrachtet mal vor den kopp haun muss:

er regt sich darüber auf wie bescheuert und undurchdacht WoW ist.
und er zockt es trotzdem.


ach man was fürne komische welt das doch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kross rockt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juli 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Hi2u Mr. Level-45.
> 
> Du hast ja sicher massiv Ahnung von Arena und Co, stimmts?



Welcher Char in der Sig zu sehen ist, bestimme immer noch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whorr (27. Juli 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Welcher Char in der Sig zu sehen ist, bestimme immer noch ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als lvl ~40 Krieger, laut deinem Blog, solltest du davon auch nicht viel mehr verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (27. Juli 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Welcher Char in der Sig zu sehen ist, bestimme immer noch ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dein Blog klingt nicht nach Arena-Topscorer.


----------



## dejaspeed (27. Juli 2007)

ehm mal Datum des letzten Beitrags gelesen dann sollte euch wohl bewusst sein das ich das ding aktuell nicht führe.

Ist ohnehin etwas peinlich jmd dissen zu wollen nur weil dieser mal nicht einen lvl70 Epics blabla in der Sig trägt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da stell ich mir wirklich mal die Frage ob einige etwas mehr rl vertragen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whorr (27. Juli 2007)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> ehm mal Datum des letzten Beitrags gelesen dann sollte euch wohl bewusst sein das ich das ding aktuell nicht führe.
> 
> Ist ohnehin etwas peinlich jmd dissen zu wollen nur weil dieser mal nicht einen lvl70 Epics blabla in der Sig trägt
> 
> ...




Dich wollte keiner dissen ;-) 
Ist nur fragwürdig woher du Arena Esporttauglichkeit beurteilen kannst, als lvl 40.

Im übrigen sind das die üblichen Argumente die du da bringst (lvl 70 + Arena = no RL ?). Is ja auch egal, langsam artet dieser ohnehin schon überflüssige Fred aus.

Love ya all. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dnz (6. August 2007)

0/10 weil

krrrosss eh ein grün/blau equipter low napl mit 1,2k rating und nem UI ohne hotkeys ist.
man kann alles im esport zocken wenns nur genug ind ie richtung gepushed wird und naja das wird wow eh weil hier liegt das geld.


----------



## Zorkal (6. August 2007)

Dnz schrieb:


> 0/10 weil
> 
> krrrosss eh ein grün/blau equipter low napl mit 1,2k rating und _nem UI ohne hotkeys ist._
> man kann alles im esport zocken wenns nur genug ind ie richtung gepushed wird und naja das wird wow eh weil hier liegt das geld.


Im PvE klicke ich auch :O
Ist nicht so hektisch.


----------



## Jaque Paysan (7. August 2007)

Irgendwie doch Panne hier, oder? 5 Seiten lang beschimpfen sich die selben Leute als Flamer und schaffens einfach nicht aufzuhören, dabei ist keiner besser als der andere. Und irgendwie haben sie doch beide recht ...

Man wird mich zwar auch steinigen, aber gleich vorweg: ich hab kein Blascprofil, keine 1000 Beiträge und noch nicht mal nen Char auf Level 70. Ich denke, daß brauch ich aber auch nicht um was zum Thema zu sagen. Erstmal: PvP benötigt meiner Meinung nach definitv Skill! Ich sehs doch selber wie ich nervös durchs Arathibecken flitze. Die Kämpfe sind viel schneller und dynamischer als PvE. Dafür muss man auch schon ein wenig das Händchen haben.

Das Gegenargument ist aber genauso richtig. Ihr bezeichnet krross als blau/grün-equipten Nap und gebt ihm damit ja auch noch recht. Alles was gesagt wurde ist, daß WoW nicht ESports-tauglich sei, weil es viel zu sehr vom Equip abhängt. Und das ist vollkommen richtig. Muss man sich erst 100x durch irgendwelche Inis schlagen  um ESport-tauglich zu sein? Und das dann noch als tauglich zu bezeichnen ist ja auch irgendwie nen Hohn, so nach dem Motto: nen Fußballer trainiert ja auch 20 Jahre bevor ins Nationalteam darf. Also bitte ...

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Battlefield 2142. Da gibt es auch ne extra LigaMod, die für alle die gleichen Bedingungen herstellt. Oben erwähnte jemand, daß bei WoW-Liga (whatever) auch alle Equip gestellt bekommen ... dann will ich nichts gesagt haben, aber bei Arenakämpfen Ingame ist das ja definitv nicht der Fall (ist aber auch ok, muss halt jeder selbst wissen ob er Bock hat das ganze Equip zu farmen -> ich NICHT!). Und nur, daß irgendwas in der ESL vertreten ist, heißt noch lange nicht, daß es auch ligatauglich ist. In der ESL gibt es für jeden Mist ne Liga, "weil hier das Geld liegt". Wieviele CSler schlagen beim Gedanken an CS:S die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen?! Hat auch seinen Grund, daß die CS:S-Preisgelder im Verhältnis zu CS so niedrig sind ...

So, jetzt macht mit diesem Post was ihr wollt. Freut euch, regt euch auf ... mich juckts nicht. Ich schnack hier eh erst wieder in einem halben Jahr rein. Weil ich nähmlich lieber spiele als mich aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (7. August 2007)

Ich würde nur mal sagen das WoW nicht so wie cs(z.b.) ein geschicklichkeits spiel ist bei der du die maus über deinen gegner ziehst und klickst und dann mit gut glück deinen gegner triffst.

WoW ist ein spiel in dem die ein wenig nachdenken musst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ist vllt nich jedermanns sache aber trotzdem ist es... sagen wir eine andere KLASSE vom esport...

es muss gerechnet und überlegt werden wie man den besten char erstellt und evtl. noch auf 2 seiten skillen...

1. PvP hordis schlachten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (also wie skille und rüste ich meinen char für den kampf gegen Humanoiden?)

2. PvE Einen Raid Endboss killen und wenn man glück hat nen paar hordi noobs treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Nein, wieder zum ernst.

WoW zu skillen und zu rüsten is nich ganz einfach und das sehe ich auch nicht als Esport... aber ma angenommen man raidet oder geht in den Arena 5 vs 5 kampf und spielt... Priester(also Heiler) oder Pala (also Tank) Nun nachdem man gerüsstet und geskillt hat sollte man auch ausprobieren obs auch...

1. Richtig geskillt ist und obs nich noch besser geht^^

Und dann kommt der EsPorT... 

Beispiel: Raid

38. Damager 2 Healer...

Bekomm es mal gebacken das wenn du den healer spielst das da keiner stirbt... da bekommste ärger wenn dus versaust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bekomm es gebacken den geraideten boss mit der Aggro auf dir zu halten...

Also wenn jemand meint das Wow GARKEIN Esport wäre dann isser nen NAP... ganz einfach

WoW ist ne andere Esportart als Lucker- CS oder son kram und man hat da doch ganz schön zu tuhen was lernen denken und trainieren angeht.




PS: Jaque Paysan hat auch noch recht... wenn man kein ruhiges händchen hat und total durch geht mit zittern (was am anfang der fall ist wenn man leidenschaftlicher gamer ist) dann gehts sowieso in die hose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowforumbandarumhierspam (7. August 2007)

weil alle immer von "Skill" reden ihr mal die bedeutung:


fachkenntnis
fachkönnen
fertigkeit
geschick
geschickleichkeit
gewandtheit
kenntnis
können
kunstfertigkeit
sachkenntnis
talent





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


also TBC habe ich nie wirklich gespielt nur bis lvl 69, hatte aber einen Rank 14 Char von daher PvP Erfahrung.

Nun habe mit WoW aufgehört, weil es kein richtiges PvP gibt! Die Battlegrounds waren noch taktisch und es war gegen gute Teams echt Spannend. 

Aber Arena? 

Ziel = KILL SIE ALLE ! Also das ist so langweilig wie in CounterStrike DM   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In CounterStrike muss man Bombe legen, in GW gibt es auch unterschiedliche Sachen.... 

(UT und sowas, wo es nur ums "killen" geht mag ich daher auch nicht)


WoW ist auch zu leicht um Esport fähig zu sein... ! In CS verbessert man sich über Jahre durch Aiming usw. 

zudem kommt bei WoW Luck...(wegen Krit,Widerstanden... dazu) ... Eq spielt auch einfach zu eine große Rolle. 


wer GuildWars mal richtig gezockt (sprich oben im GvG) der kann einfach nur über WoW Esport lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krrrosss (8. August 2007)

wowforumbandarumhierspam schrieb:


> weil alle immer von "Skill" reden ihr mal die bedeutung:
> fachkenntnis
> fachkönnen
> fertigkeit
> ...



falls jmd denk ich wars..nene ich bin noch nicht gebannt worden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zu lorille mit den video link...sooorryyyy ich wusste ja garnicht dass es ein obs modus gibt, pls sag mir genau wie ich den ankrieg dann bin ich auch in der beziehung auf jedenfall für immer stiiiill!!!!11
außerdem war das ja doch nur ein geplänkel, jedenfalls konnt ich da nicht mehr als ein geplänkel sehen O.O

zu den anderen komije poster hier: was wollt ihr eigentlich ? 

was soll dieses bespiel mit den 38 dmg dealern und 2 heilern? wo kommst du denn her xD
und das mit dem zittern, jaaa wenn ich zittere und angst habe weil ich einfach nur ein zu emotionaler komijer fritz bin, dann muss das spiel ja einfach esport tauglich sein wa??? xD



und wenn du das wow skillen und mit den rüstungen "nicht ganz" einfach findest, dann spiel doch lieber tetris, bauklötze zusammensetzen ist die grundvorraussetzung für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum "wowforumbandarumspam": du darfst cs nit mit wow vergleichen, sonst bringen die komije hier,  ihre schlagfeste argumente wieder raus und du bist aus, außerdem nimmt dich ehh keiner ernst, auch wenns stimmt, denn du hast erst 1 beitrag xD


dnz hat aber in einer sache recht...wow wird einfach ehh einfach hochgepusht, denn da liegt ganz klar das geld, doch das wird nur von einer seite der community richtung angesehen, denn NIEAMND außerer WoW´ler selber und WoW´ler mit HIRN denkt dass das spiel irgendwie e-sport tauglich wär, zuviel spricht dagegen! da kann noch so ein komischer obermacker like lorille kommen und irgendeine sch*** von sich geben

und kombiniert mit den beiträgen von den anderen möchtergerns, könnt ihrs ganz vergessen xD

am geilsten find ich: CS=luck, WoW=Skill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fil² (8. August 2007)

Wow-Bravoplayer schrieb:


> Und dann kommt der EsPorT...
> Beispiel: Raid
> 38. Damager 2 Healer...
> Bekomm es mal gebacken das wenn du den healer spielst das da keiner stirbt... da bekommste ärger wenn dus versaust
> ...



-.- du weist nicht was Esport ist.
Esport ist Kein RAIDEN, mit Esport bezeichnet man eine Liga (die follglich Espl heist -Elekronic Sports Leaque)

Zu Krosss WB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu allen: Höhrt doch auf Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. 
WoW ist ein Rollenspiel KeinEgo shooter.
Ich vergleich CS auch nicht mit Poker.
Und was ihr immer erzählt von wegen uhhhhh das ist so ungerecht wenn aber der Mage Arena t2 anhat und ich nur greengimps. 
Im CS ist es ungerecht das ich mit 45Fps Zocken muss und der PrOgam3r mit nem QUadcore 2x HyperBashorGrafikarten mit 200Fps und ner 2GB Standleitung Zockt. Jeder so wie ers kann.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> falls jmd denk ich wars..nene ich bin noch nicht gebannt worden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jetzt schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (8. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine neue Lieblingskuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rajnish (10. August 2007)

<3 Zam

Und btw. DON'T FEED THE TROLL (Für die Zukunft)

lg


----------



## Thront (11. August 2007)

wie isser weg?

mein gott danke ZAM

es ist ja nicht so das er nur ind diesem thread ärger gehabt hätte: überall wo der kerl gepostet hat hat er stunk gemacht, auf ne weise die man sich nicht gefallen lassen muss oder sollte.

nochmals danke,


thronti


----------



## Moriath (14. August 2007)

Die kick action find ich auch gut, danke ZAM. Aber um nochma zum Thema zurück zu kommen ich glaube schon das wow im e-sport zukunft hat weil wie es irgendwann mal im buffed-cast gesagt wurde, wow einfach ein sehr großes Publikum hat und ich finde das Problem an der ganzen Sache ist, dass man nicht richtig für die Arena trainieren kann ausser durch Duelle und natürlich durch "Geplänkel", aber da hat man ja auch die Wartezeiten. Ich finde Blizzard sollte es einführen das man sich mit 4 Leuten für ein "Dauergeplänkel" unter Freunden für 2v2 anmelden kann und dann einen Abend einfach trainieren kann. Obwohl ich irgendwo gehört habe das die Server das nicht schaffen würden. (wahrscheinlich auch im buffed-cast) Aber Blizzard muss sich meiner Meinung nach dazu etwas einfallen lassen!


----------



## Thoor (17. August 2007)

Also ich bin ma froh das der Kross..... weg ist, war eh nur n Flamer danke ZAM:>Und ich find das WOW in der Arena durchaus E-Sport ist, weil eine Klasse alleine ist evtl stärker als ne andere, dafür sind 2 Bestimmte klassen stärker als 2 andere wenn sie skill haben. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine weil ich müde bin und nun TV gucken gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Lorille kannst mir mal dein Avatar erklären ich raff dat net so ganz, oder einfach grösser:> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (17. August 2007)

Thoor schrieb:


> PS: Lorille kannst mir mal dein Avatar erklären ich raff dat net so ganz, oder einfach grösser:>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



PIMP KAT SAYZ:

*BISKITS 4 BITCHEZ*


----------



## Bl1nd (18. August 2007)

Aaaalso, hi Leute

Meiner Meinung nach sollte WoW nicht als E-Sport Game anerkannt oder gesehen werden. Der Sinn WoW's besteht einfach nicht darin ESport zu betreiben.

Persönlich finde ich auch, dass es so nicht realisierbar ist. Sei es aufgrund Skillungen, Equip oder HTML &Co.

Ich sehe den Sinn von WoW nicht im bestreiten öffentlicher PvP Kämpfe...

WoW sollte nicht zum CSSRPG werden...


btw CSS erfordert ein hohes Mass an Disziplin, Taktik und Können. Für alle die meinen es habe mit Glück zu tun oder sonst was. Habe selber in der ESL oben mitgespielt und dafür jahrelang hart trainiert. Und wer sich fragt wieso man an ESports-Meisterschaften kein Arena PVP Match sehen will; Viele CSS-Spieler, vorallem die älteren haben in der letzten Zeit vermehrt zu WoW gewechselt (mich eingeschlossen). Eventuell könnte es auch an dem liegen, da viele "Clans" deswegen auseinander gegangen sind.

Danke, dass ihr euch meine Meinung angehört habt.. Schönen Tag noch, cya

so long..


----------



## suppaRichie (18. August 2007)

Es wurde zwar schon in x Threads erwähnt aber ich machs trotzdem mal wieder.
Es geht dabei um die 3er und 5er Teams und nicht um solo, und es geht um Arena was ein Teil von WoW ist und nicht mehr. 
Ich glaube schon das es in einem Team von verschieden Klassen das Balancing ein ganz anderes Thema ist als wenn man allein an die Sache rangeht. Was die Rüstungen angeht ist es auch nix andres als wen im WC2/3 Ein Held lvl 5 auf einen Held lvl 3 trifft. Das Arena Turnierfähig ist hat es ja schon bewiesen was draus wird zeigt die Zukunft.


----------



## Genomchen (22. August 2007)

Ich will nicht da weiter machen wo Krroossssss (oder wie auch immer^^) gebanned wurde. Aber überlegt doch mal, im ganzen Game gibt es die Arena und die drei vier BG-Maps, und nur wegen einem Bruchteil des Games soll es gleich heißen.."jajaja  jjaaa es ist eSport tauglich". Ich bin selbst begeisterter WoW'ler und Ex-CS'ler und Ex-BF2'ler und es ist einfach so, dass jeder WoW'ler in so einer Art eigenen Welt lebt und es einfach ned wahrhaben möchte, dass WOW kein eSport ist. Ich hab auch keine Lust auf Argumente, weil egal welches Argument man ennt, und wenn es noch so zutreffend ist, die WOW Com eine Wortklauberei findet, oder eine Ausnahme findet, die es wieder so hinstellt, wie wenn es doch sein könnte dass und evtl doch hier ein bißchen eSport ist.
Also behauptet alle fein weiter, WOW ist ein eSport, sämtliche andere Games Com wissen und behauptet das Gegenteil und daran wird sich auch nix ändern, solange WoW nicht tatsächlich in ner offiziellen Liga wie zB(!) die ESL ist. Allein schon das andere Games nur auf PVP ausgerichtet sind (CS,BF2 als Beispiel) und man bei WOW einen kleinen Teil rausprogrammieren müsste um genau diesen Teil eSport tauglich zu machen, zeigt doch, dass es NOCH nicht eSport tauglich ist und somit ist der Kern von KRROOOOSSSS(oder wie auch immer der "beinharte" Typ geheißen hat^^) Aussage richtig.
Viel Spass in der WoW, ich werd ihn haben^^


----------



## Amaruak (23. August 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Mal gaanz ehrlich Leute....
> 
> kommt von der Illusuion weg dass WoW ESport tauglisch wäre und hört bitte auf mit diesen Unsinn!!
> 
> ...




EINFACH NUR LOL!


----------



## suppaRichie (23. August 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Ich will nicht da weiter machen wo Krroossssss (oder wie auch immer^^) gebanned wurde. Aber überlegt doch mal, im ganzen Game gibt es die Arena und die drei vier BG-Maps, und nur wegen einem Bruchteil des Games soll es gleich heißen.."jajaja  jjaaa es ist eSport tauglich". Ich bin selbst begeisterter WoW'ler und Ex-CS'ler und Ex-BF2'ler und es ist einfach so, dass jeder WoW'ler in so einer Art eigenen Welt lebt und es einfach ned wahrhaben möchte, dass WOW kein eSport ist. Ich hab auch keine Lust auf Argumente, weil egal welches Argument man ennt, und wenn es noch so zutreffend ist, die WOW Com eine Wortklauberei findet, oder eine Ausnahme findet, die es wieder so hinstellt, wie wenn es doch sein könnte dass und evtl doch hier ein bißchen eSport ist.
> Also behauptet alle fein weiter, WOW ist ein eSport, sämtliche andere Games Com wissen und behauptet das Gegenteil und daran wird sich auch nix ändern, solange WoW nicht tatsächlich in ner offiziellen Liga wie zB(!) die ESL ist. Allein schon das andere Games nur auf PVP ausgerichtet sind (CS,BF2 als Beispiel) und man bei WOW einen kleinen Teil rausprogrammieren müsste um genau diesen Teil eSport tauglich zu machen, zeigt doch, dass es NOCH nicht eSport tauglich ist und somit ist der Kern von KRROOOOSSSS(oder wie auch immer der "beinharte" Typ geheißen hat^^) Aussage richtig.
> Viel Spass in der WoW, ich werd ihn haben^^


 Im Gegenteil die meisten WoWler behaupten ja das es kein Esport ist. Mir ists eigentlich egal aber genau diesen kleinen Teil den du raus prgamiert haben möchtest wäre doch keine grosse Sache für Blizz.

Ich, da ich von Arena ja 0 Ahnung habe würde mal gerne wissen (und das ist ernst gemeint), was so der Unterschied zu den von euch so oft genannten Spielen ist. Aber einfach mal Sachlich bleiben und nicht was von Balancing oder Equip usw. faseln. Weil gerade diese beiden dinge können nicht das ausmachen das "Arena" nicht Esprottauglich sein soll.


----------



## Genomchen (24. August 2007)

@suppaRichie
Aber ihr redet alle "vom Ei des Kolumbus". Es könnte und würde und hätte. Ist aber nicht so und solange Blizz nix ändert und evtl sogar einen gesonderten WoW Teil/Addon bringt, solange kann auch nicht die Rede von eSports sein. (Mein Post klingt böse, soll er aber nicht^^)
Im Sport geht es um den fairen Kampf und das eigene Können (steckt in eSports drin) und das ist bei WoW nicht gegeben. Ich kann da nämlich gegen einen komplett grün ausgestatteten 70er treffen und nukke ihn um, genauso, wie ich auf einen komplett Arena ausgerüsteten treffen kann, der mich dann wiederum evtl umnuked. Man gewinnt folglich viele Kämpfe auf grund des Equip unterschiedes und nicht weil der andere einfach schneller die Knöpfchen gedrückt hat.
Bei Games wie BF2 (ich nenn das, weil ich da echt ein Freak war in dem Game) ist es so, jeder hat im Grunde das Gleiche, die Unterschiede sind nur in den Klassen. Ein Scharfschütze und SpecOps haben weniger Rüstung wie ein Sturmsoldat (z, der Scharfschütze liegt jedoch nen halben km vom Geschehen weg und der SpecOps soll am besten garnicht gesehen werden und schlägt aus dem Hinterhalt zu. Aber die Rüstungen selber kann man ned skillen und somit konzentriert sich alles auf das Game und nicht auf: "warte mal, ich muss noch seelensplitter farmen und muss noch farmen um die und die Verzauberung zu bekommen, etc".
Aber jeder soll sich seine Meinung selber bilden. Ich für meinen Teil weiß viel was eSports angeht und kann sagen, WoW ist NOCH kein eSport. Ein eGame schon, ist ja logisch. Aber kein eSort.
Und zu Krooooosss, der wollte einfach nur KROOOOSSS sein, der Bursche^^


----------



## suppaRichie (24. August 2007)

Diesen Kroooosss oder wie auch immer, nehm ich nich mal ernst.
Meine Frage bezog sich nicht auf WoW im ganzen sondern nur auf Arena. WoW im ganzen kann nie Esport sein weil die Grundsätze einfach anders sind, und da hast du mit keine für mich zufrieden stellende Antwort gegeben. Equip und Skill seh ich ganich mal als so ins gewicht fallend an, erklär ich auch gleich.
In einem Team (und das ist nunmal 3er und 5er Arena) sollte man sich kennen und aufeinander abgestimmt süpielen, da sollte es so sein das die Schwächen des einen von den anderen aufgefangen werden. Ich vergleich das da immer mit WC3. Alle fangen bei 0 an, der eine baut seine Basis aus schafft es seinen Helden auf lvl 5 zu bekommen der andre verschläft es einfach und hat nur nene Helden lvl 3 + das was es an Einheiten noch so gibt. Das zusammentreffen der beiden ist, ich sag mal wie in deinem Fall beschrieben WoW treffen sich 2 einer grün equipt der andre komplett Arena, oder was halt auch oft genug passiert das wer von einem der 10+ lvl höher ist geschnetzelt wird. Deshalb sag ich Equip und Skill hat jeder selbst in der Hand, wenn ich vorne mitspielen möchte muss ich da was tun, was nicht nur Arena betrifft aber in dem Teil red ich von Esport, nicht BG oder PvE.
Das war der Vergleich mit WC3, bei CS gibt es auch unterschiede da gibt esauch Skillvorteile oder Ausrüstung. Das einzige wo ich sehe das alles absolut gleich ist sind die Sportspiele. BF2 kann ich nichts zu sagen kenn ich nich.
Wie gesagt, les in anderen Teilen dieses Forums da sieht es abders aus, die meisten haben mit dem begriff Esport und WoW ein Problem und wollen auch nicht das es Esport wird. Ich bin nicht mal PvPler, wenn wehr ich mich höchstens wenn mich ein Hordler angreift. Mir ist es eigentlich auch egal, aber bei all den Argumenten die gebracht werden dreht es sich um das gleiche Equip, Skill oder Balancing und WoW als ganzes aber davon war nie die Rede sondern nur Arena, und dazu tut mir leid hat bis jetzt niemand eine Grund gebracht bei dem ich zustimme kann was ESport angeht.


----------



## Thoor (26. August 2007)

sag ma wo is eig Lorille?Miss u The seksiest Gnom((((((Wehe du kommst nocht wieder wegen deiner Fury Skillung lvl ich nun viel schneller! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich sag immer doch dasselbe WoW = ESport tauglich in der Arena


----------



## Estren (26. August 2007)

krrrosss, ich verstehe echt nicht wie du so einen Müll von dir geben kannst. Macht es dir Spaß Leute gegen dich selbst aufzuhetzen? 
Du bist sogar Gebannt!
amüsant, amüsant


----------



## Assazin (26. August 2007)

Also als ex-cs 1.6 spieler und ex-clanleader eines ehemals relativ bekannten clans muss ich einfach mal meinen senf dazu abgeben. viele ex cs spieler meinen, wow sei nicht "puplikumstauglich" weil sich ausser den wow spielern niemand für die spiele interessiert. sry leute, aber bei counterstrike, source, bf, warcraft, starcraft, nfs und wie die ganzen etablierten games im e-sport heissen ist es nicht anders. jeder bereich kocht sein eigenes süppchen in *seiner* comunity. 

natürlich kann man WOW nicht mit CS vergleichen. genausowenig kann man CS aber mit anderen etablierten ESL-spielen (ja sie heisst ESL. seit ca. 6 jahren nit mehr espl) wie warcraft oder starcraft oder nfs vergleichen. 

meiner meinung nach kann sich wow eine sparte in den bedeutenden ligen erkämpfen. nur leider sind spiele im normalen liga modus nicht möglich wegen den verschiedenen realm-pools. wenn sich in der richtung nicht etwas ändert, wird es immer bei einem ausscheidungverfahren bleiben wie es bissher blizzard im turnier handhabt.
sicher sind die spiele equipabhängig. aber ich würde das einfach als das sehen was es ist: teil des spiels. selbst bei cs entsteht im gewissen grade ungleichheit, sobald ein team 1 oder 2 runden verloren hat und das geld fehlt, ausrüstung zu kaufen.

im moment fehlt einfach ein wenig die praktische umsetzungsmöglichkeit. wenn blizzard es schafft, das arena-system dahingehend zu verbessern, dass ein ligabetrieb möglich wird, steht wow im bereich e-sport nichts mehr im wege. in dem falle würde ich, wäre ich noch clanleader, aufjedenfall ein erfolgreiches arena team ködern.


----------



## Genomchen (27. August 2007)

Genau was Assazin sagt hab ich auch schon in dem Thread "schließt das WoW-ESport Forum" geschrieben. Und in der Hinsicht muss ich auch recht geben: Arena selbst ist ganz klar eSport tauglich. Aber schon die einzelnen Realmpools und dieses System des "Nicht-aussuchen-Können" der Gegner in der Arena sehe ich als kleines Hinderniss zum endgültigen eSport. Denn ich möchte mir schon meinen Gegner evtl aussuchen können, oder jemanden fordern können, was immo nicht geht. Wenn da aber eine Änderung kommt, was sicherlich nicht schwer ist, dann ist das wieder anders. Wie gesagt, bin nicht grundsätzlich dagegen (vlt ein bißerl^^), aber es muss sich im Spielsystem der Arena ein klein wenig ändern, damit man sich da tatsächlich dem eSport anschließen kann. Tauglich ist die Arena auf jeden Fall, sie ist es aber noch nicht, das war was ich gemeint hatte^^

P.S.: Im Endeffekt denk ich reden hier viele vom gleichen, aber irgendwie gleichzeitig aneinander leicht vorbei^^
Edith: Oder ich drück mich einfach zu besch.. aus

PP.S: Was die einzelnen Taktiken und Ausrüstungen bei CS/ BF2 verglichen mit der Arena angeht, da kann man sich streiten^^Ich hab auch nen Clan bei BF2 geführt (nur nebenbei, BF2 ist um einiges Umfangreicher als CS, da man auch noch die ganzen Fahrzeuge taktisch einplanen muss etc) und finde nicht, dass technisch gesehen Ähnlichkeiten mit WoW da sind. Nur weil ich mir bei CS ne Schußsichere Weste holen kann, die dann bei nem Headshot trotzdem nix nützt (^^) kann man ned vom gleichen reden.


----------



## suppaRichie (27. August 2007)

Das ist doch zumindest maln Grund mit dem ich was anfangen kann. Aber ich geh mal davon aus das Blizz das ändern kann und auch wird, wenn es erforderlich ist.
Aber was Assazin schon angesprochen hat, was er machen würde wenn er noch Clanleader wäre, findet doch schon statt. Die führenden ESLclans haben sich doch schon gewisse Arenateams eingekauft, das haben die sicher nicht aus jux gemacht. 
Ich sag mal wenn es nur an kleinigkeiten hängt wie daran das man nicht realmübergreifend kämpfen kann, dann wird es nicht verhindern das Arena Esprot wird. Was dann aus WoW insgesammt wird, ist das Problem der meist Spieler hier. Die haben wohl Angst davor das es im Spiel schlimmer wird, die Frage ist nur was schlimmer werden soll? 
Es werden mehr spieler da on sein-> was nichts dran ändern wird das man unter umständen ewig braucht um ne Rmdgruppe voll zu kriegen.  
Es wird mehr PvP in den Map geben-> vieleicht
Es wird mehr Arenateams geben-> bestimmt sogar was es natürlich viel schwerer machen wird, an die schönen belohnungen zu kommen.
Fazit: Blizz wird wohl noch mehr verdienen, was hoffentlich auch im Spiel zu merken sein wird, und es wird wieder voller auf den Servern, was leider PvEler wir mir nich viel bringen wird


----------



## Assazin (28. August 2007)

das bekannte ESL clans sich bereits arena-teams geködert haben, liegt einfach daran, dass sie sich die guten teams so schnell wie möglich sichern wollen. im moment bringt den clans im bereich PR die arena recht wenig. dafür hat das ganze noch nicht die richtigen dimensionen erreicht.
sobald sponsoren aufspringen, setzt sich das ganze von selbst in bewegung. und spätestens dann wird sich blizzard nicht die kohle entgehen lassen, die es in dem bereich esport zu holen gibt. 
(rechte, bekanntheitsgrad steigern, zusammenarbeit mit sponsoren ect.)

im grunde entscheidet die comunity selbst. je grösser das interesse für den ernsthaften einstieg in den bereich e-sport, desto wahrscheinlicher und schneller wird es gehen.


----------



## Genomchen (29. August 2007)

Genau Assazin. Und bis das soweit ist, kann man vorerst sagen, das es in gewisser(!) Weise Unsinn ist, von eSport zu reden. Und somit hat auch der TE (auch wenn er einfach zu krooosss für unsere Welt war) mit seiner Kernaussage recht....wo war die nochmal...ah ja..ganz am Anfang war ein bißerl Kern, aber ich glaub ich weiß was er sagen wollte^^
Und das stimmt, im Grunde entscheidet die Comm. Nur anscheinend hat sie das noch ned, denn es gibt einfach mehr content als nur PvP. Aber das würde jetzt zuweit führen^^


----------



## Erelas (30. August 2007)

Ich kann dazu sagen das WoW kein ESports tauglicher titel ist. zum einen liegt es an den übertragunsmöglichkeiten für TV und Zuschauer (sie HLTV) und zum andern lässst sich ein solcher titel auch schlecht in esl implementieren. eine der einfachsten probleme die sich erbegen fangt schon bei den addons/tools. welche sind erlaubt, welche nicht. und vorallem wie will ich überprüfen ob ein solches tool dann auch verwendet wird.

an unsere flamenden kinder folgendes:
-Gleiche Chancen für alle: trifft in wow als auch bei css nich zu. 
wow=equipt>skill
css=gute inetconnection+gute cfg>aim


----------



## Greeki (30. August 2007)

Erelas schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu sagen das WoW kein ESports tauglicher titel ist. zum einen liegt es an den übertragunsmöglichkeiten für TV und Zuschauer (sie HLTV) und zum andern lässst sich ein solcher titel auch schlecht in esl implementieren. eine der einfachsten probleme die sich erbegen fangt schon bei den addons/tools. welche sind erlaubt, welche nicht. und vorallem wie will ich überprüfen ob ein solches tool dann auch verwendet wird.
> 
> an unsere flamenden kinder folgendes:
> -Gleiche Chancen für alle: trifft in wow als auch bei css nich zu.
> ...



Übertragungsmöglichkeiten gibt es... siehe die bisherigen Spielübertragungen. Eine Aufnahmefunktion gibts leider noch nicht wird aber (bzw. ein Aufnahmegerät allgemein für WoW) bereits entwickelt.
In die ESL lässt es sich sogar ausgezeichnet implementiert, WENN Blizzard endlich die Serverlizenzen zum verkauf frei gibt. Dann stellt die ESL einige Server hin worauf dann ein Ligabetrieb gefahren werden kann. Das Problem liegt eben an Blizzard selber und ich habe noch immer keinen Grund gefunden warum sie es nicht entkoppeln, denn alle Parteien würden nur profitieren (Spieler könnten endlich Esport betreiben, Sponsoren springen auf -> mehr Spieler mehr Geld usw.)

Zum Thema Addons kann man ganz einfache Regeln aufstellen. Online ist alles erlaubt (solange es kein Exploit/cheat was auch immer ist) Im Lan und auf den Endturnieren ist kein Addon erlaubt (wie es derzeit ja der Fall ist).

Gleiche Chancen für alle in WoW gibt es schon, denn jeder kann das selbe Equip holen. Trotzdem gibt es bei WoW einen, meiner Meinung nach sogar bissl zu grossen, Luckfaktor namens Crit. Zwar behaupte ich auch das solche "Luckcrits" maximal 15% der Highendgames entscheiden,aber dennoch ist es ein Luckfaktor, den man nicht wegbekommt.


----------



## DoNsen (31. August 2007)

Ok, der Luckfaktor mit den Crits ist berechtigt, aber du kannst bei CS genau so glücklich ne Granate werden, genau so UNglücklich daneben ziehn und trotzdem treffen. Außerdem kann man sich ja auf Crits einstellen =)

Generell zum Thema: Ich schaus mir gern mal auf GIGA oder so an, mache meine 10Games die Woche, das wars dann aber. Ich finde sehr unfair, dass man sich im Prinzip durch rumgammeln auf nem 1200er Team früher oder später T4-Gleichrangiges Equip ergattern kann.


----------



## Tic0 (31. August 2007)

Hey,

Naja, am Anfang war ich da auch eher skeptisch ob WoW viel mit eSports zu tun hat.
Mittlerweile frage ich mich auch, wieso eigentlich nicht?

Ich meine, wenn man sich z.b mal die Spiele ansieht die in der ESL vertreten sind, warum
dann nicht auf WoW?

Die Sache ist, je professioneler man die Arena betreibt, desto mehr kommt es auf das Team
und das eigene können an (beherrschen der Klasse). Thats eSports, Teamplay.
Was spricht auch schon groß dagegen? Das Equip ist bei den Top Team denke ich recht ausgeglichen,
denn man wird wohl hauptsächlich das Arena Gear tragen. Dh - Teams die aktiv Arena spielen
besitzen bereits das Arena Set, daher spielt das Equip schonmal eine kleinere Rolle.

Ob eine Klasse ist Imba ist oder nicht spielt doch in der Arena kaum eine Rolle. Denn es kommt
ja auf die zusammensetzung der Charaktere an. Das ist doch auch das interessante, was ist
die sinnvollste zusammensetzung? 

Ich bin zwar auch nicht der Typ der sich drüber freut das WoW langsam aber sicher in die eSports Szene einsteigt, aber mein Gott, es spricht einfach nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann aber nur hoffen das es nicht ausartet, denn sonst wird das Spiel denke ich schon etwas geschädigt, schliesslich ist und bleibt es ein MMORPG...

mfG


----------



## Genomchen (31. August 2007)

@DoNsen
Das finde ich ist auch das Prob mit dem Equip. Bei BF2 zB hat jeder von Anfang an die fast gleiche Rüstung, die sich auch nicht verändert, somit muß ich mir keine Gedanken machen wenn ich nen Sniper treff, was der für ne Rüstung trägt. Es entscheidet das Movement, die Taktik, die Erfahrung über den Gegner und meine Treffsicherheit. Und das sagte ich ja auch, wenn jede Klasse die für die Klasse bestimmte gleiche Rüstung tragen würde, und dann sozusagen das Können sich auf Skill (Talentbaum, Tastaturbelegung, etc) und Spielverhalten konzentrieren würde, dann wärs was anderes. Denn immo is es doch so, dass man als voll Arena equippter nen grün ausgestatteten locker wegbashed, d.h. aber nicht, das der grün equippte keinen Skill hat. Es kann sogar sein, dass der tatsächlich besser war, wie der Arenatyp, aber nur verloren hat, weil der andere einfach mehr Rüstungsvorteile hatte. Und das ist, was es nicht eSport tauglich macht, denn die Basiswerte sind einfach nicht gegeben, außer man tritt nackt Faust gegen Faust an^^
Das ist meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Tic0 (1. September 2007)

@Genomchen

Die Frage ist: Was will ein Grünequipter im eSports bereich?

Arena teilnehmen schön und gut, aber in den eSports brauchst
du als grün Equipter so oder so nicht einsteigen, bzw man hat
kaum Chancen. 

Du musst eben durch intensives Arena spielen (dabei ist es ja nicht wichtig Platz 1 zu sein)
sein Arena Equip zu sammeln. Zeitintensiv ist das ja nicht...
Sobald man dann das Arena Gear hat kann man sich schon mit den anderen ernsthaft
messen.

mfG


----------



## Assazin (1. September 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @DoNsen
> Das finde ich ist auch das Prob mit dem Equip. Bei BF2 zB hat jeder von Anfang an die fast gleiche Rüstung, die sich auch nicht verändert, somit muß ich mir keine Gedanken machen wenn ich nen Sniper treff, was der für ne Rüstung trägt. Es entscheidet das Movement, die Taktik, die Erfahrung über den Gegner und meine Treffsicherheit. Und das sagte ich ja auch, wenn jede Klasse die für die Klasse bestimmte gleiche Rüstung tragen würde, und dann sozusagen das Können sich auf Skill (Talentbaum, Tastaturbelegung, etc) und Spielverhalten konzentrieren würde, dann wärs was anderes. Denn immo is es doch so, dass man als voll Arena equippter nen grün ausgestatteten locker wegbashed, d.h. aber nicht, das der grün equippte keinen Skill hat. Es kann sogar sein, dass der tatsächlich besser war, wie der Arenatyp, aber nur verloren hat, weil der andere einfach mehr Rüstungsvorteile hatte. Und das ist, was es nicht eSport tauglich macht, denn die Basiswerte sind einfach nicht gegeben, außer man tritt nackt Faust gegen Faust an^^
> Das ist meine Meinung dazu.




Ist so ja auch nicht richtig. Als BF2 neuling muss man sich, genau wie in WoW, sein equip erst erspielen. Und man hat erst nach langer zeit genug punkte gesammelt, um mit mehr als eine klasse voll equippt zu haben. in dem sinne hat auch der neuling gegen einen erfahrenen spieler das nachsehen. das beispiel sniper ist auch nicht sooo glücklich. der sniper liegt mit seiner waffe irgendwo im hohen gras oder hinter einem busch (sniper tragen in bf2 tarnnetz und etliches grünzeug ^^) und erledigt dich aus zig hundert metern. wenn du jetzt einen spec-op oder noch schlimmer pionier spielst, hast du auf distanz sogut wie garkeine chancen. andersherum hat der sniper schlechte karten, wenn er close combat muss. sehr situationsbedingt. das schere stein papier prinziep, welches in wow immer wieder genannt wird (krieger schlägt schurken, ice-mage schlägt krieger usw) findet seine verwendung auch in bf2: kampfpanzer schlägt infantrie und leichte panzerfahrzeuge, hubschrauber schlägt panzer, jet schlägt hubschrauber, anti-aircraft panzer schlägt jet und hubschrauber. sicher hat jeder für sich die eine oder andere chance, sich zur wehr zu setzen, aber versuch mal mit einem panzer, einen kampfhubschrauber, oder schlimmer, einen jet vom himmel zu holen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was den luckfaktor bei wow critwertung, ist die latenz, decoy usw bei bf2. nicht jede kugel geht genau dahin, wo man auch hinzielt.

und wo wir schon bei bf2 als vergleich sind: im laufenden spiel verringern sich die chancen, noch zu gewinnen, für das schwächere team recht rasant. 1.verringern sich mit jeder verlorenen flagge die eigenen teampunkte (und zwar laufend, nicht einmalig). 2. gibt es an verschiedenen basen panzerfahrzeuge, flugzeuge kampfhubschrauber ect.
ist das unterlegene team auf 2 basen oder vielleicht sogar auf nur eine basis zurückgedrengt, stehen die chancen extrem schlecht, den gegner noch zurückzuwerfen.

die leute müssen begreifen, dass man WoW, bf2, CS, warcraft, starcraft oder nfs einfach nicht miteinander vergleichen kann. wenn schon vergleiche gezogen werden, dann in der jeweiligen spielsparte. WoW mit einem shooter vergleichen ist wie (glaube wurde bereits erwähnt) äpfel mit birnen vergleichen. es vergleicht ja auch niemand starcraft mit cs. 
und im moment fällt mir nicht so richtig ein, mit was man WoW im esport gleichsetzen will. action, ein wenig "management" (equipment zusammenstellen und besorgen), eine priese taktik, skill und luck.
ich weiss nur eins mit sicherheit. letztere beiden gibt es in jedem spiel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (3. September 2007)

Jaaaa nur hast du schon mal ein Clan War in der ESL gesehen, der mit Specialweapons abgehalten wurde? In allen offiziellen ClanWars darf man nur mit den Basics antreten --> Keine Specialweapons. Und was du sagst ist auch falsch, da es in BF2 keine Rüstungteile gibt, die man sich mit Punkten erwirtschaften kann, sondern nur ca 8 neue Waffen, die aber bei verschiedener Spielweise wiederum auch nachteilig sein lönnen.
Und es stimt auch ned, das Panzer schlägt ini usw. Ich was SpecOps Spezialist und an mir ist kein Panzer vorbeigekommen und ich war nur mit C4 bewaffnet. Und mein Spitzname war Sniperkiller, da ich mit meiner G36C jeden Sniper weggenukked hab, da ich selber auch noch als Nebenklasse Sniper war und somit gewußt hab, wie die denken.
Aber gut, nehmen wir CS: Jeder hat die gleichen Rüstungswerte. Die eine Schußsichere Weste zähl ich da ned mit.
Und in einer Hinsicht kann man WoW tatsächlich nicht mit anderen Genres vergleichen, denn die Spieldynamik ist ganz anders. Aber trotzdem hat jeder eSport Mod eines Originalspiels gemeinsam, es konzentriert sich ausschließlich aus PvP. WoW ist da nicht so, man kann mit grünem, blaum, grauem und PvE Equippement in die Arena spazieren. Klar wird man nicht den erwünschten Erfolg haben. Aber man KANN da rein gehen und wird schnell den Spass verlieren, da mittlerweile fast jeder (außer mir^^) Arena teile hat (ich wein dem auch nicht hinterher). Ich hab das schonmal erwähnt, wenn Blizz ne Art PvP Mod (!!!!!!!) für WoW rausbringt, das dann auch ne eigene CD hat, wo es nur um Arena und BG's geht, in dem jeder die für die Klasse notwendige Arenarüstung von Anfang an hat und man dann Specials wie Waffen etc freispielen kann, dann wärs was anderes. Aber so ist die Arena und PvP ein Bruchteil des Spiels und wird es auch bleiben. Denn Arena kannst du erst mit 70 zocken. Bis dahin musst du normale Rollenspiel qs machen, die nix mit Liga zutun haben. Wenn du nen bestimmten Level hast, wirst du erst mal in die Inis gehen, für Rüstungen und Waffen...warte mal.. das ist bis du Level 60 bist so, da untendrunter keine PvP Sets verfügbar sind. Und dann gehen die meisten trotzdem noch PvE, und PvP nebenbei. Das kann ich bei BF2, bei all den anderen eSports Games nicht sagen, oder könnt ihr mir ein Game nennen (außer GuildWars, denn das ist auch kein eSport, es ist in der esl aufgelistet, hat aber keine Leader), wo ich sagen kann, mom, ich geh mal schnell aus der Map, ich muss meinen Chara erst richtig ausstatten, muss erstmal ne Runde farmen gehen etc.?
Rollenspiele an sich haben ihre eigenen Ligen, vor allem WoW. Das Arenasystem, das System des Charaverbesserns, das System des hochlevelns, all das gehört in eine eigene Sparte, die man NICHT eSport nennen kann.

@assazin
Du brauchst mir echt ned erklären, wie BF2 funktioniert. War in der 8on8 leader mit e|Syndicate (der Clan hat sich leider aufgelöst) über längere Zeit unter den 5 besten Deutschlandweit. Du redest von Euip bei BF2, welches Equip???! Es gibt nur Waffen freizuschalten, die je nach Situation einzusetzen sind. Du als Panzer wärst an mir mit meinem C4 nieeeeee vorbeigekommen, das garantier ich dir. Also stimmts auch ned Panzer macht Ini platt. Und mit meinem Sniper hab ich nen Helipiloten im Fkug ausm Cockpit geschossen. Und Helikopter konnte ich allein fliegen, da ich mein eigener Copilot war^^Und ich hatte mein Pistol/ Knive Gold Badge, was heißen soll, das ich dich schon hab kommen sehen und hab dich dann mit meiner Pistole oder dem Messer im Closecombat als Sniper down gekriegt, und wenn du es echt zu nah an mich herangeschafft hättest, wärst du mit mir und einer hübschen Claymor Mine hochgegangen:-P. Nur soviel dazu. 

Ich sag nur, man kann WoW ned eSport nennen, weil eSport ned einfach nur ein Wortsiel ist, sondern ein Begriff ist, der auch was bedeutet. WoW im ganzen ist kein eSport und WoW muss man auch im ganzen nehmen, denn du erreichst kein PVP, ohne davor mal in ner Ini gewesen zu sein oder mal gelevelt zu haben, was mit PvP und eSport nichts zu tun hat, da du es für dich allein machst und nicht in einem Wettkampfsinn. Und ich wiederhols nochmal, wenn man WoW Modden würde, dann wärs wieder was anderes, da es ein Mod wär, der sich nur auf den Wettkampf untereinander konzentriert. Aber wo ist denn da bitteschn Wettkampf, Ich kann meine Gegner nicht wählen, außer ich hab GLÜCK und treff auf die gleiche Gruppe nochmal. Und die Gegner können gut ausgestattet sein, in etwa gleich sein, oder es liegen WELTEN zwischen den Gegnern, was einfach nicht fair in nem PVP is. Denn dann is der Wettkampf echt nur wer die beste Rüstung hat, siegt. Und Wettkampf sollte ein Kampf zwischen den Fähigkeiten sein und nicht eine "Materialschlacht/geplänkel". In meinen Augen fehlt einfach ein WoW Mod, der das ganze offiziell in die Ligen bringt. Glaubt mir, ich bin der Erste, der sich diesen Mod kauft und sich dumm und dämlich PvP't. Aber immo kann man WoW keinen eSport nennen, sondern es ist ein MMORPG--> das ist die korrekte Bezeichnung für ein Spiel dieser Art.
Meine Meinung dazu, ich hoffe es versteht jeder meinen Standpunkt, ich habs so ausführlich wie nur möglich versucht^^
Auch wollte ich niemanden angreifen, ich hoffe es gab nix, was danach geklungen hat.

Euer
Genomchen


----------



## Assazin (4. September 2007)

hätte wäre wenn. wenn du dann fertig bist deine eigene, gottgleiche spielweise hier darzulegen und zu zelebrieren @ snipakilla rul0r r0xx0r n1 h34dsh0t-skill0r, versuche ich darauf einmal zu antworten. unabhängig davon, ob du nen panzer mit C4 auf 300m triffst, während gegnerisches UAV über deiner birne kreist und mit einer closecombat waffe einen sniper, den du wahrscheinlich nichtmal durch dein scope erkennen kannst, weg"nukest". aus dem alter der schwanzvergleiche bin ich lange raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sicher muss man, um überhaupt ersteinmal in der arena mitreden zu können, einen lvl 70 charakter haben. und natürlich muss man dazu questen und instanzen besuchen @ pve. trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, warum das ein hinderniss für den esport sein soll. sicher ist es nicht so leicht für quereinsteiger, als wenn ich eine bf dvd einlege und mich in eine liga nebst team einschreibe. aber das kann doch nicht die schon reichlich vorhandenen und immer mehr werdenden pvp-arena spieler davon abhalten, dennoch esport zu betreiben. 

du beschreibst die dinge lediglich aus der sicht eines neueinsteigers und berücksichtigst nicht die spieler und teams, die bereits aktiv in der arena spielen.

desweiteren geht es hier nicht um bf2. ich bezweifel nicht im geringsten, dass du mehr plan vom ligabetrieb im bereich bf2 hast, da ich mich nie für die bf2-liga interessiert habe. mir ging es lediglich darum zu verdeutlichen, dass man WoW nicht mit anderen spielen vergleichen kann, wie es immer wieder geschieht. Und das hast du mit deinem posting im grunde nur bestätigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wow ist in diesem derzeitigen zustand nicht liga-tauglich. zumindest was eine aussenstehende liga angeht. (erwähnte ich bereits in einem anderen posting) und ich bin ganz deiner meinung, das ein mod da abhilfe schaffen und die arena für mehr leute zugänglicher machen könnte.

allerdings findet in der arena bereits jeden tag esport statt. es gibt bereits rankings auf den realmpools, es werden turniere unter den besten im LAN ausgeführt, und es werden gewinne ausgeschüttet. ganz wie im e-sport. das ganze geschieht wow-intern. aber wie ich ebenfalls bereits in einem anderen posting erwähnte, interessiert sich eh jeder nur für seinen bereich. wenn ich nicht selber cs spiele, interessierts mich auch nicht sonderlich, wer was wann wo gewonnen hat und auf welchem platz steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (4. September 2007)

Also zuerst mal lieber Assazin, hab ich sechs Zeilen für meine Stellungnahme zum Thema BF2 in Bezug auf mich gebraucht, während du nen ganzen Post damit benutzt hast, mir zu erklären wie BF2 funktioniert, also erzähl mal keinen Müll von wegen ich Roxxor Headshot n1 Superman was weiß ich was, alles klar. Den Rest meines Posts hab ich damit verbracht, grundlegende Aspekte anderer ESPORTS mit WoW zu vergleichen. mehr nicht. Ich habe mich nicht aufgeheldet, sondern wollte dir nur klar machen, das du mir echt ned erklären brauchst, wie man BF2 spielt, bzw wie es da abläuft. Soviel dazu. Klar das wenn jemand wie du dann kommt und mir irgendwelche möchtegern Fakten auftischt und ich ihm dann erklär, wies wirklich läuft, daß er dann anfangen muss mit "hey jo, du hältst dich wohl für Roxxor sonstwer...". 
Und ich habe das nicht aus Sicht eines Einsteigers, sondern aus der Sicht eines Gelegenheits-Arenazocker geschrieben. Und wenn du mir jetzt schreibst, mööööh das darf er nicht, hier dürfen nur die Arena Voll Hirnis posten, dann sag ich dir nur Schuh aufblasen^^Zocker wie mich gibt es genug und ich hab auch das Recht meine Meinung zu äußern. Außerdem hat es nichts aber auch garnichts damit zu tun, daß ich in der Arena rocke oder nicht, daß ich sehe, dass WoW so wie es jetzt ist, kein eSport ist. Mag sein, daß man an genau zwei Typen (ich kenn ned mehr) in der gesamten WoW sich für RANDOM Wettkämpfe mit anderen Gruppen anmelden kann, daß macht es aber für mich nicht zum eSport. Und nur weil es schon Teams gibt, heißt es nicht das es eSport ist.
Und les erst meinen Post bevor du schreibst, ich würd nen Sniper mit ner Closecombat Waffe nukken oder nen Panzer auf 300m mit C4, bevor du neunmal klug konterst.
Im Grunde hab ich das geschrieben, was du auch denkst. Nur hab ich es freundlich verpackt ohne jemanden den Imba Roxxor sonstwas zu nennen. Und mal ne Frage Assazin, hast du dich außer in WoW schonmal für irgendeine Game Liga interessiert?


----------



## Assazin (4. September 2007)

1. darf hier jeder posten, der etwas zu dem thema zu sagen hat.
2. kann man ein spiel auch erklären, ohne in selbstdarstellung zu verfallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. @_"Frage Assazin, hast du dich außer in WoW schonmal für irgendeine Game Liga interessiert?"_ ja
4. ruhe bewahren, schock bekämpfen.


----------



## Genomchen (4. September 2007)

1. Schock bekämpfen oO schon klar^^keine Sorge, du schockierst mich ned^^
2. Und hast du auch schon an einer Liga teilgenommen? Hast du schonmal ein eSport Game in einer Liga gezockt (keine Sorge, ich will mich nicht selbstverherrlichen)?
3. Okay, sry für die Selbstdarstellung, aber wenn ich dir geschrieben hätt, neee stimmt nicht, das kann MAN ALLGEMEIN so und das ist EVTL ALLGEMEIN so, dann hättest du auf die gleiche Art gekontert und es hätte nie geendet mit BF2^^. So hast du ein Beispiel bekommen, das du dir bildlich vorstellen kannst, denn das was ich drauf hatte, hatten 500.000 andere Spieler auch drauf und dieses ist auch unwiderlegbar. 
4. Zitat: "du beschreibst die dinge lediglich aus der sicht eines neueinsteigers und berücksichtigst nicht die spieler und teams, die bereits aktiv in der arena spielen". Dieser Aussage entnahm ich, dass also Spieler die nur ein-zweimal die Woche in die Arena gehen, hier nix zu suchen haben. Nur gibt es viele viele Spieler, die Arena/ PvP neben den Raids zocken. Und wenn du genau gelesen hast, bin ich nicht auf den einzelnen Spieler oder dessen lange Arenaerfahrung, sondern mehr auf den Begriff eSport und dessen Verallgemeinerung im Zusammenhang mit WoW eingegangen. Ich habe nur erklärt, warum WoW kein eSport ist und dazu ein paar Beispiele genannt. Angefangen bei den MÖGLICHEN Rüstungsunterschieden bishin zu ein paar Spieldynamik Hindernissen. Was hat das also damit zu tun, dass ich nicht auf Neueinsteiger, Casuals, regelmäßige oder 24/24 Arenazocker eingegangen bin? Oder denkst du dass gerade die Langzeit Arenazocker es ausmachen, dass WoW ein eSport ist? Denn nicht die Länge, sondern die Menge machts aus.
Aber egal, wir haben die gleiche Meinung, WoW ist so wies ist keine eSport. Wenigsten einer gleichen Meinung^^

Und hier mal ein Zitat aus nem anderen Thread, nicht von mir, aber einer der Aspekte, die es so ziemlich auf den Punkt bringen: 
"Natürlich fehlt es ungemein an Balance, aber seien wir ehrlich: Die Konzeption von WoW ist PvE. Das PvP wird man NIE - wirklich nie so balancen können, wie man es gerne hätte. Es gibt Ideal-lineups - natürlich kann man auch diese besiegen - jedoch spielt dann das Equipment auch eine Rolle.
Warten wir noch mehrere Arena-seasons ab. Blizzard hat sich ja auch schonmal darüber geäußert, dass es vielleicht Arena-Server geben wird, wo alle Leute einen gewissen Itempool haben und sich Sockel und Verzauberungen doch noch selber aussuchen können.
Zusammen mit der LineUp-Bildung kommen dann ganz neue taktische Aspekte in das Spiel, welche den Glücksfaktor etwas minimieren."

Ich hab genug zu dem Thema gesagt, wer noch meint, WoW ist der eSport schechthin, bittesehr. Ich für meinen Teil weiß das Gegenteil, was nichts damit zu tun hat, dass ich nicht andere Meinungen toleriere.


----------



## Assazin (4. September 2007)

offtopic, sry: ja, ich habe in ligen gespielt. cs 1.6 und später nfs. später als teamleader auch andere games als manager und zum schluss clanleader. alles grösstenteils bei plage. lang ists her. *in erinnerung schwelg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gerne noch weitere meinungen zum thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (4. September 2007)

ein letztes mal offtopic: Das ist auch mal was neues, NFS, das muss ich online auch mal ausprobieren. Hab das seit dem ersten Teil, den man ned online zocken konnte, nichtmehr angefasst. Naja, wollt mit meiner Meinung niemanden angreifen oben, also nichts für ungut^^
Machts gut Leute, ich zieh mich aus dem Fred zurück^^Viel Spass beim debattieren...und keine schlimmen Wörter^^


----------



## DoNsen (5. September 2007)

Back to topic.

Was ich meinte ist was ganz anderes, als ich hier als Antwort bekommen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arena PvP mag cool sein, wenn Curse o.ä. zu 5 Minutenlang darumkämpfen, aber im Alltag leecht doch jeder zweite in nem grottigen Arena Team rum, und bekommt so auf kurz oder lang sachen, die den Drops aus hochrangigem PvE-Conten gleichgestellt sind. Unfair. Whine. Reroll.


----------



## Genomchen (5. September 2007)

Jo, das seh ich auch so. Die meisten sind in ner 1400 Wertung (ich auch, 1497, hab aber grad erst angefangen) und könnens nichtmal, machen am Dienstag Abend schnell mal ihre 10 Spiele, damit sie ihr Pensum voll haben um so die Punkte zu farmen.
Daher find ichs gut, dass man das kommende ArenaSet3 erst mit ner Wertung von 1800 holen kann (hab ich irgendwo gelesen, wenns falsch ist berichtigt mich).


----------



## DoNsen (6. September 2007)

Naja, dann kann man aber wieder nicht differenzieren, wer sich WIRKLICH Mühe gibt und das Set haben will, aber einfach nur Pech hat, und wer nur Punkte einstreichen will.

/delete Arena


----------



## Assazin (6. September 2007)

das mit den 1800er wertung höre ich zum ersten mal. zumal eine 1800er wertung nicht mit 2on2, 3on3 und 5on5 gleich-leicht oder schnell zu erreichen ist. allerdings soll das "farmen" von ehre wieder abgeschafft werden. man soll in zukunft wieder regelmässig PVP spielen, um seine pvp rüstung anlegen zu dürfen. wer nicht regelmässig spielt, dessen ehrepunkte verringern sich auf dauer. wie und ob es sowas auch in bezug der arena geben wird, who knows? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (6. September 2007)

Ich glaube mal das sowas schon im gespräch war, zumindest was Arena angeht. Was leider wieder ein grösseres Problem für Causale wird, bei dem Ranking wieder mithalten zu können.
Ist euch beiden Streithähnen vieleicht mal die Idee gekommen das, falls Blizz ne eigen Liga gründet und nix mit der ESL macht oder die vieleicht etwas mitreden lässt es vieleicht was ganz anderes ist als das was die ESL Clans kennen. 
Mal ganz ehrlich, es gibt ne menge Leute die ihre  Arenamatchs die Woche machen um ihr Zeugs zu bekommen, aber es gibt auch einige Gilden/Gruppen die das Thema Arena anders sehn und das auch schon als Sport betreiben, und die werden das Entscheiden wie es weiter geht, oder haben das eigentlich auch schon^^. Die Spieler die grade das machen was gebraucht wird um Llaglitzersachen an zu haben werden was den Esport angeht eh nichts zu melden haben.
Was das angebliche gleichwertige zwichen Arena und Tsets angeht weis ich wirklich nicht wo da die vergleiche sind. Sicher kann ich im Arenaset nach Kara gehn und vieleicht noch die eine oder Andre Heroic Ini machen, aber es wird wohl nicht so leicht gehn wie mit nem PvEset. Genauso kann man im T6 bestimmt auch in die Arena nur was soll man da damit?
Der angebliche so grosse Teil der PvE machen soll und an Arena kein interesse hat, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehn. Auf einem PvPserver gibt es Leute die Tage warten bis sie ne Ini gehn können weil sie keine Gruppe zusammen bekommen, auf PvEserver wirds auch immer schwerer. Schaut man dann mal im Wermenü nach wo findet man die Leute im BG oder in den Hauptstädten, was machen die da blos? aja die schaun im AH nach was ihre Sachen so bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Ich für meinen Teil besitze vom PvP nur noch meine Insigien das wars, na und deshalb muss ich mir die Welt doch nicht schön reden das mein geliebtes WoW kein Esport ist. Stimmt es ist ein Hobby, aber das ist Fussball auch, oder Schach. Vieleicht gibts sogar ne Hallenhalmaliga irgendwo?
Vieleicht stellt ihr erst mal klar was für euch Sport ist und was nicht. In der Abkürzung Esport steckt nämlich genau dieses kleine süsse Wörtchen drin "SPORT", das E heist ja vieleicht Erleuchtetesüberaschungseigeschankpapier.


----------



## Assazin (7. September 2007)

das mit den streithähnen hat sich gegessen. wirklich stress hatten wir nicht. sagen wir verhärtete, differenzierte ansichten. und die nichtmal wow betreffend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich erwähnte bereits, das jeden tag bereits e-sport praktiziert wird. auch ohne esl. nur das system passt mir persönlich nicht. ansich ist es garkeine schlechte idee von blizzard, dass man gegen teams in seinem wertungsbereich spielt. blöd nur wenn es teams gibt die 10 spiele machen und für die nächste woche ein neues team bilden, um konstant die punkte halten zu können. noch blöder, wenn in dem realmpool gerade nur 2 oder 3 teams arena spielen. wir hatten es nicht selten, dass wir zich mal hintereinander gegen das selbe team antreten mussten. 
_Vieleicht stellt ihr erst mal klar was für euch Sport ist und was nicht._ <--- genau das versuchen wir hier ja auszuklamüsern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (7. September 2007)

Jo, Streit hatten wir ned, nur ein bißerl verdrehte, aber doch gleiche Meinung. Ich bin im Grunde der gleichen Ansicht, was Assazin auch schreibt. Das es aus gewisser Betrachtungsweise ein Sport ist stimmt. Nur wie schon erwähnt gefällt mir dieses Zufallsprinzip ned. Ich bin auf Blackmoore und der Server is zum platzen voll. Da trifft man echt selten auf die gleiche Gruppe und wenn dann meist erst ein paar Kämpfe später (und ich will nach ner Niederlage schon ne revange ^^).
Für mich (und ich bin privat ziemlich sportlich) ist ein Sport etwas, bei dem man die gleichen Regeln für alle hat und sich durch eigene Verbesserung steigert, sprich körperliche. Ob ich jetzt dabei meine Hand präzise bewegen muss, um mit der Maus gut zielen zu können, oder ob ich getimed meine Tastatur drücken muss, um meine DoTs und Angriffe effektiv einzusetzen. Wenn bei WoW der sportliche Grundaspekt der Wettkampf zwischen der Ausrüstung ist, dann sagt mir das, dann werde ich aber leider nie davon überzeugt sein, dass WoW eine Sportart ist, denn ich geh auch ned auf den Basketballcourt und bin der Beste, nur weil ich die neuesten Nike Airs trage. Vielleicht versteht ihr jetzt, warum ich da noch so meine Probleme hab. Deshalb fänd ich müsste man schon mindestens sowas einführen, wie man muss mindestens 3 Arenateile besitzen, um in die Arena zu kommen. Extra dafür gibt es eine seperate Arena, in der alle um die Teile Arenapunkte sammeln können, die Arenateile sind jedoch in der seperaten nicht nutzbar (also is nur so ein dummer Gedanke). Mein Hintergrund ist nachwievor der, dass man gegen Leute antretten kann, die bei weitem schlechter sind als man selbst und es somit wieder ein geschenkter Sieg ist.
Und ja, wir versuchen ja klarzustellen, ob das ein Sport ist. Und wenn man die richtige Einstellung hat, ist es auch ein eSport. Nur wieviele haben diese Einstellung??! Wenn man Änderungen dahin macht, das diese Einstellung in das Spiel implementiert wird, dann sag ich nix mehr. Und das ist ja das schwierige, zu definieren, denn eine tatsächliche Sportart läßt sich mit ein paar Wörtern erklären: schwitzen, üben, schwitzen, üben, etc. Aber wie soll man dass auf die Schnelle bei PC Spielen, vor allem bei MMORPGs machen? Es ist leider nicht so einfach.


----------



## suppaRichie (8. September 2007)

Hab mir mal etwas zeit gelassen da nochn bissl Senf zu zugeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich weis jetzt nicht ob Basketball oder Fussball jetzt der richtige Vergleich ist zu Arena. 
Mir fällt auch an "normalem" Sport jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Vergleich ein der zu Arena passen würde auser vieleicht sowas wie Valetudo oder solche Sachen was ich nicht mehr unbedingt unter Sport zählen würde, aber die Betreiber dieser Aktivitäten würde mir da wiedersprechen.
Es liegt doch jedem selbst wie Equipt er an die Sache ran geht, sicher hat der full Arenaepicgruppe ein Freispiel gegen blau, grün oder schlechter Equipte, aber jeder fängt mal an. Lang dauert es ja zZ. nicht bis man die ersten Teile hat.
Was das lvl 70 werden angeht seh ich das eher als Traininglager für diejenigen die mitmischen wollen, und mal ehrlich Gruppen, die ernsthaft Arenasport (ich nenner es mal so) mit machen möchten, wie lange werdn die wohl brauchen bis der einzelne von 1 auf 70 ist? 2 Wochen, 3 Wochen?
Das Ziel ist doch das Beste zu bekommen um der beste zu sein, und wenn ich da mithalten will muss ich halt aufrüsten, und das natürlich mit der ganzen Truppe.


----------



## Zio (8. September 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> ich habe selten so einen schwachsinn gehört
> 
> cs basiert auf glück ? hast du keine ahnung
> es gibt kaum ein spiel das so viel auf glück basiert wie wow , ausgenommen russisch rollett ...
> ...






100 % agree


----------



## Genomchen (12. September 2007)

@suppaRichie
Alles klar, und der normale Zocker braucht 2-3Woche bis 70^^
Du sprichst von Freaks, die nach 5 Tagen vergessen zu trinken und dehydriert tot umfallen lol aber der normale Mensch, der noch Privatleben und Reallife oder sogar (es gibts sie) Arbeit hat, der braucht länger wie 3 Wochen bis 70 und ist dann erstmal vom Arena-Content abgeschottet, da er davon einfach nichts mitbekommt. Aber wenn du 3 Wochen bis 70 brauchst, dann is das schon sehr krass....aber egal, darauf möchte ich nicht eingehen, das ist ja deine Sache^^


----------



## Humunculus (13. September 2007)

Mir isses eigentlich herzlich egal ob WoW ESports tauglich ist oder nicht. Für mich is nur eins klar. Ide Arena hat das PvP System, über das man sich streiten konnte, völlig ruiniert. Ich als alter PvE Spieler bin gerne mal mit Freunden in nen Bg gegangen und hab ne Runde gespielt, auch mal open PvP gemacht. Und Heute??? Jeder Gimp und ich meine jeder rennt heute mit dem S2 Set des Gladiators in der Gegend rum, hat 400 Abhärtung und haut Dich als PvE Spieler mehr oder weniger aus den Latschen- Nich weil er der Skillmaster himself is sondern weil ihm wirklich sämtliche Gladiator***** hinterher geworfen wird. Und man selbst trotz T3 Schmiedewaffen und 25er Raidschnickschnack mit 400 an nem Warri crittet
Und hier haperts. Klar ein grün equipter wird keinen fun in der Arena haben, aber er kassiert Punkte, wenige aber immerhin. Ein grüneuipter der es schafft SSC oder The Eye zu betreten bekommt nicht mal den ersten Mob down. Von Hyijal und Temple woll ma mal gar nich reden. Bekommt er dafür Equip?? Nein,
 Und wie soll das weitergehen??? Gladiatorset S3 auf Illidan dropp lvl??? Für 10lausige games pro Woche?? Die man nicht mal gewinnen muss???

/delete Arena kann ich da nur sagen, oder beschränkt Galdiset auf Arena und führt nen PvP Set nach altem Muster ein. 

gestern in IF. Nachtelfenkrieger, grünes Zeug von oben bis unten aber 2hd Schwert des erbarmungslosen Gladiator und passenden Helm dazu.


----------



## DoNsen (14. September 2007)

Tja, wie schon in anderen THreads stimme ich dir da  zu 100% zu, siehe meine Signatur. Allerdings ist das Arena-Gear zum raiden nicht wirklich geeignet (gestern in SSC direkt erstmal einen Priester geflamed weil er mit 2/5 Gladi rumlief -.-) Die Waffen sind allerdings i.o. und Raidtauglich.
Für die Raider-Fraktion ergibt sich dadurch somit kein alzugroßer Nachteil, demnach führe ich unsere (also auch meinen) Unmut über das Arena-Gear auf Neid zurück, dass man einfach dicke Items für mehr oder weniger garnichts bekommt.


----------



## Humunculus (14. September 2007)

DoNsen schrieb:


> Tja, wie schon in anderen THreads stimme ich dir da  zu 100% zu, siehe meine Signatur. Allerdings ist das Arena-Gear zum raiden nicht wirklich geeignet (gestern in SSC direkt erstmal einen Priester geflamed weil er mit 2/5 Gladi rumlief -.-) Die Waffen sind allerdings i.o. und Raidtauglich.
> Für die Raider-Fraktion ergibt sich dadurch somit kein alzugroßer Nachteil, demnach führe ich unsere (also auch meinen) Unmut über das Arena-Gear auf Neid zurück, dass man einfach dicke Items für mehr oder weniger garnichts bekommt.



Da kann ich Dir nicht zustimmen, bezüglich deines Neid comments. 
Nachteil: Hast Du schon mal versucht als Raid T4/t5  rdm dropp träger nen Arenaset 2 Warri zu hauen???? Und wenn ich Warsong oder so gehe treff ich extrem häufig auf solche Leute!


----------



## DoNsen (14. September 2007)

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass das Arena Gear im PvE Schwachsinn ist, ist es mir nur Recht, wenn Leute die ihren Fokus auf PvP legen, in der Arena schöne Sachen bekommen. Allerdings!, und das ist der Knackpunkt, sind diese Sachen viel zu einfach zu bekommen - im Verhältniss zu ihrem Nutzen im BG etc.

Um allerdings auchmal für die PvPler zu sprechen, wer Erfolgreich und oft PvP machen möchte - und damit sage ich das selbe aus wie im PvP-Twink-Thread, der soll sich da Zeug eben auch holen und nicht weinen, wenn andere besser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nichts desto trotz gehört das Punktesystem überarbeitet.


----------



## Moriath (17. September 2007)

Also, ab der nächsten arena saison, wird das neueste Arena Set (also die PVP entsprechung zu T6) nur für die zu bekommen sein die eine  gute Wertung haben, also ab ca 1800... Die vorherigen Sets bleiben zwar auch für "die schlechten" zur Verfügung, aber mit der neuen Berechnung wird das beste Arena set nicht mehr sooo einfach zu bekommen sein. (obwohl ich finde, dass es nicht mit den Anstrengungen um an T6 zu kommen gleich zu stellen ist)


----------



## Isegrim (17. September 2007)

Moriath schrieb:


> Also, ab der nächsten arena saison, wird das neueste Arena Set (also die PVP entsprechung zu T6) nur für die zu bekommen sein die eine  gute Wertung haben, also ab ca 1800... Die vorherigen Sets bleiben zwar auch für "die schlechten" zur Verfügung, aber mit der neuen Berechnung wird das beste Arena set nicht mehr sooo einfach zu bekommen sein. (obwohl ich finde, dass es nicht mit den Anstrengungen um an T6 zu kommen gleich zu stellen ist)





			
				Drysc schrieb:
			
		

> A weapon isn't going to keep your 1300 team from competing with the best teams.
> 
> The change is being made to help keep the nice PvP rewards for the good PvP players, and the nice PvE rewards for the good PvErs. Having the weapons there is too tempting for PvE players to come in, not care about PvP, their team, or rating, and jump in just long enough to go for the weapons and then leave. It's not exactly in-line with the team and ladder based PvP competition the arenas are there for.
> 
> Also, there's been no announcement on a final rating. I remember hearing 1800 at BlizzCon, some people say they heard 1900, in any case it's likely to be around there but there's still no final number announced... or even if it's a definite and final change.



http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...o=1&sid=1#8

Vorerst also nur für die Waffen, die ja auch der Hauptgrund für die meisten PvEler waren/sind, überhaupt an der Arena teilzunehmen.
T6 und Arenaset lassen sich eher schlecht miteinander vergleichen, weil beide auf etwas anderes ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Dalmus (18. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Vorerst also nur für die Waffen, die ja auch der Hauptgrund für die meisten PvEler waren/sind, überhaupt an der Arena teilzunehmen.


Richtig. Und ich bin schon auf das Geschrei der PvPler gespannt, die derzeit eine Wertung von 1800-1900 haben.
Ich rühre in meinem Kaffeesatz und seeeeheeee: Jede Menge Teams, die nicht mehr aktiv Arena spielen werden, weil's PvEler sind, die eh keine Chance auf ihre Waffe sehen.
Somit fallen sehr viele Teams weg, die derzeit keine bemerkenswerte Wertung haben und was ist die Folge?
Genau: Die Teams, die derzeit eine gute Wertung haben, sacken ab und deren Schnitt wird sich um *grübel* *kaffeesatz rühr* schätzungsweise 150-200 Punkte verschlechtern.

Ich stell dann schonmal das Bier kalt und notiere Popcorn auf dem Einkaufszettel. Das wird bestimmt vergnüglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (19. September 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @suppaRichie
> Alles klar, und der normale Zocker braucht 2-3Woche bis 70^^
> Du sprichst von Freaks, die nach 5 Tagen vergessen zu trinken und dehydriert tot umfallen lol aber der normale Mensch, der noch Privatleben und Reallife oder sogar (es gibts sie) Arbeit hat, der braucht länger wie 3 Wochen bis 70 und ist dann erstmal vom Arena-Content abgeschottet, da er davon einfach nichts mitbekommt. Aber wenn du 3 Wochen bis 70 brauchst, dann is das schon sehr krass....aber egal, darauf möchte ich nicht eingehen, das ist ja deine Sache^^



Musst du auch nicht eingehn, aber zu deine Info.: Ich bin Krankenpfleger im 4 Schichtmodus, Verheiratet und hab 1 Kind und das zeigt das ich nicht grade viel Zeit habe um zu zocken. Auserdem ging ich 1. von Reiner Spielzeit aus und 2. Die Leute die ich meinte bezeichnet man ua. als Progamer, denn Causalspieler werden kaum den Aufwand leisten können um in irgendeiner Liga Esportmässig was zu reissen.
Auserdem weis ich nicht ob ich es schaffen kann in 3 Wochen nen 70er zu schaffen aber in 3 Wochen reiner Spielzeit nen 60er+ zu machen trau ich mir schon zu.

Was Seasen3 angeht ist mir das immer noch zu einfach an die Teile ran zu kommen, vor allem dann wenn es mit T6 vergeichbar sein soll. Mir Persönlich hat das alte PvPranking ganz gut gefallen und sollte auch wieder so umgestzt werden. Pro´s werden die Teile eh bekommen und sich nicht mal bei anstrengen, und die andren werden überlegen müssen wo sie ihre Zeit verbringen wollen in Inis, BGs oder Arena hauptsache das die PvEler auch wieder öffter als 1-2mal die Woche ne Ini von innen sehn werden.


----------



## Meatwookie (24. September 2007)

ich find die ganze Arena sache auch schrott...

WoW war mal ganz anderst, richtig schön und so. Nun? 6-7 wochen, jede woche einma onkommen für 10 Arena spiele und High end vergleichbare Sachen abstauben, GEIL! Ich finde Die entwickler lassen im moment den Raidcontect zu kurz kommen. WoW war mal als PvE Spiel gedacht, PvP war am anfang nur zur belustigung. So dann guckt mal jetzt, WoW wird Esport richtig geil. Mit WoW ging es berg ab, seit dem die alten Entwickler rausgeschmissen wurden... Richtig scheiße was die da machen... 

/vote 4 Arena in Mülleimer


----------



## reyu (1. Oktober 2007)

Also meine Meinung dazu ist,dass WoW nie in den E-Sport gehen kann . Arena ? Dazu müsste Blizzard erst mal alle Realms in einen Pool werfen o.O geht´s  noch ? Diie Leute die sich daran klammern sollen sich mal wenigstens Hintergrundinfos holen ... Und dann müsste Arena ja so aufgebaut sein,dass man aus einem Arsenal aus Waffen und Rüstung wählen kann oder gibt es ein E-Sport Game  wo alle Spieler anderes Equip haben . E-Sport ist in meinen AUgen beschränkt auf Egp-Shooter wie Css,Cs, Batlefield oder andere Spiele.
In den Spielen braucht man in dem Sinne kein Skill ist es eher Glück oder kann man ein Headshot vorhersehen ?Ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja WoW hingehen benötigt Skill . Man soll mal ein E-Sportler nen 70iger Wl in die Hand drücken und er soll sofort Arena 2on2 machen . Mal gucken ob der da mit glück gewint ich denke nicht man brauch SKILL . Ende vom Lied SAGT NEIN ZU WOW ZU E-Sport!
Mfg Philipp aka Reyu<Gebirgsjäger>


----------



## suppaRichie (1. Oktober 2007)

Jag du mal schön dein Gebirge weiter.
Wo bitt steht das Arena 2on2 oder 1on1 den Esport machen. Da ich keine shooter spiele kann ich nur darauf verweisen was hier auch schon öfter erwähnt wurde, das es selbs in CS etwas auf Equip ankommt.
Welche Hintergrund Infos hast du denn die hier niemand hat?
Ein Esportgame wo jeder ein anderes Equip hat? mal sehn WC2/3, SC.... oder ist das kein Esport? stimmt sind kein Egpshooter. Was ist eigentlich mit FIFA und der gleichen? sind auch keine Shooter.

Was ist eigentlich ein Egp-shooter?


----------



## Clamev (1. Oktober 2007)

> E-Sport ist in meinen AUgen beschränkt auf Egp-Shooter wie Css,Cs, Batlefield oder andere Spiele.


Dan bist du einfach nur beschränkt und nicht offen für neues.Aber leb weiter in deiner Gestern war alles besser welt du arghh


----------



## D4rk-x (2. Oktober 2007)

Wie viele hier bin auch ich der Ansicht, dass die PvPler zu schnell für  ihre Teilnahme an der Arena belohnt werden. Leider ist das nun mal so und leider kann man das nicht von Heute auf Morgen ändern. Genau so wie es totale Obernoobs gibt die einmal in der Woche 10 Mal verlieren ihre 150 Pkt. abkassieren und nach 5 Monaten ihr Gladiset haben gibt es auch genug Spieler die es voll drauf haben  dort zu spielen. Mit Einführung der Bewertung macht Blizz jedenfalls den Richtigen Schritt, jedoch haben die auch nur die Möglichkeit erstmal die Grenzen niedrig zu setzen um abzuwarten wie sich das alles entwickelt. Ich bin mir sicher das mit WotLK das ganze Arena System komplett überholt wird mit den Erfahrungen die die Entwickler aus BC gezogen haben. 

Ich für meinen Teil finde es viel zu Leicht an die Gladi Sachen und Waffen zu kommen. Da brauch auch keiner gegen zu reden. Es ist Fakt das man an Raidequip viel, viel schwerer dran kommt. (Allein weil man für einen Raid bis zu 25 Leute zusammentrommeln muss und nicht mal eben 2 -5 fürs Team). Es ist Fakt, das es reicht 10 Mal in der Woche zu verlieren um auf Langsicht das PvP Equip zu erhalten. Mal ehrlich----- > Es ist lachhaft für die S3 Sets eine Punktewertung von nur 2000 für die Schultern und nur 1800 für die Waffen einzuführen.
Wenn S3 rauskommt wird WoW absolut unbalanciert und ich kann es auch verstehen das viele der Leute sich über so was aufregen.

Mein Lösungsvorschlag---- > PvP Equip nur noch in der Arena und auf BG nutzbar zu machen. Ich hör jetzt schon die BUUUH-Schreie. Aber mal Ehrlich WoW ist kein WAR und soll auch nicht dahin tendieren. Ich Spiele WoW um riesige Bossgegner im Raid zu legen Instanzen zu meistern und die Welt auszuleben die Blizz mit der Warcraft Strategiereihe geschaffen hat. Wer PvP will soll auf den BG&#8217;s bleiben oder in der Arena und mit dem Zeugs nicht die PvEler nerven. Oder Blizz soll das Punkte System derart abändern das es genauso aufwendig wird die Sets zu erhalten wie die T4 T5 und T6 Sets.

Zum  Thema E-Sport : Hier würde ich in Sachen WoW auch ein anderen Weg einschlagen. Ich würde bei WoW einen Saison und Realmpool basierten Challenge Modus im PvE einbauen. Man Meldet seine Gilde ähnlich wie im Arena System bei einem Challenge Master an und wartet auf ein weiteres Team aus dem Realmpool. So weit sieht&#8217;s ja wie nach Arena aus. Sollten sich 2 Challenge Teams gefunden haben so wird eine per Zufall ausgewählte Instanz aus dem kompletten WoW PvE Pool genommen und diese auf ein Challenge Niveau für Stufe 70 portiert. (Denkbar wären hier auch die DM&#8217;S oder Das Verlies auf nem 70er Challenge Niveau). Wer zuerst von den Beiden Teams die Inztanz cleared, hat gewonnen. Doch Vorsicht Wipes und Todesfolgen innerhalb des Teams werden mit Punkten bewertet und geben Abzüge genauso wie es Bonuspunkte gibt wenn sich ein Team besonders gut in der Instanz verhält. 

Auch im Challenge Modus sollte man natürlich mit Equip belohnt werden. Neue Waffen und sogar ein auf PvE ausgelegtes Challenge Equipset wäre denkbar. 

Was auch mit Instanzen funktioniert, funktioniert natürlich auch mit Raidinstanzen. Ich bin jedoch in dem Fall dafür das man hier erst die Raids erfolgreich gecleared haben muss um diese im Challenge zu meistern.

Wie Ihr seht ist die Idee sehr ausbaufähig. Ich denke auch das es die richtige Richtung in Sachen E-Sports und WoW ist, denn es besinnt sich auf das Grundwesen von WoW  ---- > Teamplay um Instanzen zu meistern.

Link zum Threat im WoW Vorschlagsforum:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...268&sid=3#0


----------



## Genomchen (2. Oktober 2007)

@supparichie
Okay von reiner Spielzeit her hast du recht, hab meinen 70er in reiner Spielzeit in 22 Tagen gehabt.
Aber trotzdem muss ich dir widersprechen: Ich bin bei Battlefield2 und WoW Casualgamer und reiß verdammt viel. Bei BF2 waren wir sogar ne ganze Zeitlang unter den Top3 der ESL 8on8 Leader und ich war da acuh nur Casualplayer. Also es komt da schon eher auf den Skill an, nicht auf die Spielzeit.
Aber ansonsten hast du Recht, von der reinen Spielzeit her gesehen, ists auf jeden Fall möglich. Sry für das Missverständnis^^


----------



## Humunculus (3. Oktober 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Dan bist du einfach nur beschränkt und nicht offen für neues.Aber leb weiter in deiner Gestern war alles besser welt du arghh


Sorry aber WoW hält mit dem Balacing von Shootern in keinster Weise mit.
CS,BF is zu 100% skill gefragt. Da gibts kein Equipbonus, kein Critluck. Mit Können und bisserl Glück isses möglichen bei BF mehrere Panzer daran zu hindern ne Flagge einzunehmen. Bei WoW isses mit nicht bekannt das jmd 3 Gladiwarris allein ausschaltet usw.
Kommt aber auch durch das target system. Tab drücken und gas geben


----------



## gamma0815 (4. Oktober 2007)

der thread ist ganz großes Kino 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (4. Oktober 2007)

gamma0815 schrieb:


> der thread ist ganz großes Kino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na für deinen ersten Beitrag haste dich auch nicht grade mit Ruhm bekleckert würd ich mal sagen.


@Humunculus
Warum geht eigentlich jeder immer vom Balncing 1 gegen 1 aus.
Shooter haben auch kaum eine spielerische Gemeinsamkeit zum Arenasysthem.


----------



## FlakTruck (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mir keine vorigen Posts durchgelesen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), doch wollte ich nur mal folgendes festhalten:

WoW ist ein Rollenspiel und sollte nicht zu einem "E-Sport" (Deppen-Ausdruck übrigens) verkommen.
Die normalen BG's reichen schon.....


----------



## Humunculus (5. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Na für deinen ersten Beitrag haste dich auch nicht grade mit Ruhm bekleckert würd ich mal sagen.
> @Humunculus
> Warum geht eigentlich jeder immer vom Balncing 1 gegen 1 aus.
> Shooter haben auch kaum eine spielerische Gemeinsamkeit zum Arenasysthem.




Naja WoW orientiert sich nun mal vom Konzept her an den Shootern.
Du musst im Balancing vom 1vs1 ausgehen. Was willste sonst nehmen??? 
2 Gebrechenhexer vs 1 Schurken?? Da schauts wohl schlecht für den Schurken aus usw.
also entweder Du Balanced es so das Du 1 vs 1 auslegst oder gar nicht.
Nimm Hexer. Gebrechen 0815 Hexer wird im 5vs5 dann extrem schlecht wenn man Dispeller in der Gegnergrp hat. Hat man aber keine Dispeller macht der Hexer auf einmal wieder unverhältnismässig viel Schaden weil er alle Gegner gleichzeitig beharken kann mit seine Dots. Wie soll man das Balancen???
Das Arenaset hat aber nochmals mehr balancingprobleme reingebracht durch das Abhärtungssystem.
Warri/Heiler Kombi rockt auf einaml derbst ab, weil der Heiler so gut wie nicht mehr totzubekommen ist durch die Abhärtung, die Healperfomance aber kaum darunter leidet. Schau Dir die Heilersets an. Massig Ausdauer und Abhärtung und trotzdem massig +heal. Hexer massig ausdauer, massig +Schaden usw.
Würde Blizz die Abhärtung entfernen wäre das ganze wieder viel ausgeglichener.


----------



## suppaRichie (5. Oktober 2007)

WoW vom Konzet her ein Shooter? Für mich eher ein Rollenspiel als Shooter.
Da Arena eine Teamsache ist muss ich vom Balancing her auch von einem Team ausgehn und nicht 1v1. 
Als Team muss man halt von ausgehn was als Gegner kommen kann und das beste machen was an Zusammenstellung geht. Zugegeben im 3v3 Team wird as etwas schwer aber mit Überraschungen muss man rechnen und man kann ja auch Überrschen^^.
Durch das Gladiset hat jeder ja auch nen grösseren Schadensoutput also kann ruhig die Abhärtung bleiben. Es muss ja auch die Chance geben das man den Schaden den man bekommt auch irgendwie verdauen kann, onehits waren da wohl eher nicht ok, also find ich die Abhärtung ok.

Klar wird Blizz da noch einiges ändern, aber so im ganzen find ich das ganze als Teamplay schon Esporttauglich.


----------



## Koljaz (8. Oktober 2007)

Meine Meinung zu der ganzen Diskussion:

Also, ich Vergleich zu ESportspielen wie Starcraft (Ein Klassiker, hab ich früher selbst Ligamässig gezoggt.), bei dem die einzige Entscheidungsmöglichkeit ist, welche der 3 Rassen du nimmst. Da sie aber seit jeher sehr gut gebalanced waren, war das kein wirkliches Kriterium. Dh. allein dein Skill sowie das Teamplay mit deinem Mitstreiter , entscheidet über den Sieg oder die Niederlage. Und dort gab es auch schon dieses Ranking, das zur Zeit auch in WoW für die Arena verwendet wird. 

So, wozu das Ganze Geschwafel ?? Um das Arenasystem mit einem echten Esportspiel zu vergleichen:

Bei der Arena hängt die Chance zu gewinnen oder zu verlieren von 3 Faktoren ab: 
1. dem Skill der Gruppenmitglieder
2. der Zusammenstellung der Gruppe 
3. dem Equip

Faktor 1. und 2. allein würden die Arena zu nem typischen Esportspiel machen. Der Skill sowie die Kombination der Gruppe sind entscheidend für den Sieg. 

Faktor 3. macht aber alles zunichte. Eine schlechtequipte Gruppe wird nie gegen eine gutequipte Gruppe gewinnen, selbst wenn sie vom Skill sowie der Gruppenzusammenstellung ebenbürtig sind. 

Dh. 
Ein Arenakampf zwischen ähnlich equipten Gruppen kann als eine Art Esport gesehen werden, da beide Gruppe mit ähnlichen Mitteln kämpfen. 
Sollte das Equip unterschiedlich gut sein, kann man in keinster Weise von Esport reden. 

Wenn man die Arenakämpfe effektiv zu Esport machen will, sollten alle zu Beginn ihr Equip aus einem Arsenal bestimmen und mit diesem gegeneinander kämpfen. Und soweit ich mich erinner, ist das auch genau so während der Blizzcon gemacht worden. 

mfg
Kol


----------



## suppaRichie (8. Oktober 2007)

Meine Meinung dazu ist vieleicht etwas hart aber ich denke nunmal so.
Wer in ddem Fall mithalten möchte muss halt nachrüsten, und die Chancen sind doch für jeden gliech. Für alle gibts ab Anfang Season3 das neue Set, also liegts doch an jedem selbst wie schnell er es komplett hat, und die neuen Waffen. Klar sind da wieder die Progamer im Vorteil, aber es möchte ja auch nicht jeder Esport machen, also hatts doch jeder selbst in der Hand. Davon mal ab, war der unterschied von Set 1 zu Set 2 nicht so gross, da wird es zu Set 3 auch nicht gleich verheerend sein. Blizz kann ja von den gesammt Stats nicht höher als das T6 gehn, sonst würden die Tsets ganz an ihrem Reiz verlieren. Was Abhärtung usw. angeht, ist das fürs PvE ziemlich egal. Aber wenn die normal Stats über die entsprechenden Tsets gehn währe das das Ende für PvE.
Der Vergleich mit SC ist da nicht schlecht, nur seh es einfach mal so. Wer in SC seine Basen nicht ausbaut wird da Equipmässig auch keine Chancen haben, und so seh ichs mit den Equip in der Arena. Bei beiden Spielen fängt man, sagen wir mal so, nackt an. Bei SC baust du deine Basen aus und in WoW farmst du deine Klamotten zusammen.


----------



## Satanhimself (8. Oktober 2007)

nur das du bei SC nicht mehrere monate deine base ausbaust

*troll troll*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (8. Oktober 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> nur das du bei SC nicht mehrere monate deine base ausbaust
> 
> *troll troll*
> 
> ...


In den Vergleich von Koljaz kam der Zeitfaktor auch nicht zur Sprache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humunculus (9. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> WoW vom Konzet her ein Shooter? Für mich eher ein Rollenspiel als Shooter.
> Da Arena eine Teamsache ist muss ich vom Balancing her auch von einem Team ausgehn und nicht 1v1.
> Als Team muss man halt von ausgehn was als Gegner kommen kann und das beste machen was an Zusammenstellung geht. Zugegeben im 3v3 Team wird as etwas schwer aber mit Überraschungen muss man rechnen und man kann ja auch Überrschen^^.
> Durch das Gladiset hat jeder ja auch nen grösseren Schadensoutput also kann ruhig die Abhärtung bleiben. Es muss ja auch die Chance geben das man den Schaden den man bekommt auch irgendwie verdauen kann, onehits waren da wohl eher nicht ok, also find ich die Abhärtung ok.
> ...



Sicher ist es vom Konzept her ein Shooter. Arena sit klassisches Deathmatch, Alterac ein BF conqueror siystem, WS ist capture the flag und Arathi wieder richtung BF. WoW war aber von anfang an als PvE Game konzipiert mit nem netten PvP extra. Und nicht umgekehrt. Nun weicht Blizz von der Linie ab und es entstehen extreme Balancingprobleme. Die Krönung ist das Gladiatorset, welches wohl als das miessest Bbalancierte Set aller Zeiten ist. Ich hab nen Krieger und sag einfach mal das Gladiset ist bisserl IMBA. Es schlägt ein "altes" R14 Set um Galaxien (nicht jetzt mit lvl60 vergleichen ankommen ich meins vom Prinzip her), für einen Bruchteil Zeitaufwand und ist gleichzeitig nur unwesentlich schlechter als T5, welches als reines DMG Set ausgelegt ist. Hat dafür 400+abhärtung, Ausdauer reicht an die Defsets ran und Waffen sind wohl etwas,.....naja da spar ich mir den comment.
Und es gibt noch andere Klassen die Massiv von den Sets profitieren wie Hexer zB. Immer noch 800 und mehr Spelldmg, wieder 400+Abhärtung und mit der Richtigen Skillung gehts Richtung 13k HP mit wichtel, ohne buffs. Shadows buffen sich selbst auf 12k HP ohne dabei massiv an schaden zu verlieren.
Die Alten R14 sets hatten auch deutlich mehr Ausdauer als das Dmg Equip aus Bwl etc aber auch deutlich weniger +dmg egal in welcher Form. das war in soweit ausgeglichen das man als PvE Spieler mehr Schaden gemacht hat, der PvP R14 Träger weniger aber dafür mehr eingesteckt hat.
Nun ist man als PvE Spieler nur noch Opfer ist. Jetzt schlägt neben dem schlechten Balancing noch noch das Abhärtungssystem zu. Heiler sind nahezu unkaputtbar. Und Gladiwarri schnezelt in der Zeit alles um. Hexer doten Dich zu, lachen Dich aus und geben dir evtl noch nen Todesmantel (hatte letztens einen Hexer der mir in S2 Set 3 Dots mitgegeben hat welche insgesamt pro tick 1k Dmg gemacht heben an mir nicht Arenaspieler. er hat mir so 10k dmg mitgegeben während ich 0 Chancen hatte, da er 400 abhärtung hatte und 13k live+Gesundheitsstein. und selbst wenn ich ihn geklatscht hätte wär ich an den Dots gestorben.
Früher sahen kämpfe noch anderes aus. hexer ohne Suku hatten gegen Melees 0 Chancen. Mussten etwas mehr tun als doten. Heilerfokus hat noch Sinn gemacht. Krieger waren auch damals stark aber nur mit highend equip, welches heute aber dank arena nachgeschmissen wird und auf einmal jeder Krieger hat. usw usw.

Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Arenaitems nur noch in der Arena nutzbar, PvP Set nachaltem Muster(also ohne Abhärtung) nach jetzigem bezahlsystem auf dem Itemlvl T5. Schlachtfelder würden wieder ALLEN Spass machen und Arenafreaks können sich püglen wie sie wollen mit imbastem equipment, aber eben nur in der Arena. Würde auch eine individualisierung der Talente mit sich bringen.


----------



## suppaRichie (9. Oktober 2007)

Für mich liest sich das so als reden (schreiben) wir grade anander vorbei.
Ich selber betreibe schon ewig kein PvP mehr, von daher kann ich da nicht viel zu sagen.
Klar ist für mich, das einer in PvPrüssi einem in PvErüssi nen dicken Vortiel hat. Von daher sag ich mal das WoW im ganzen mitlerweile 2 verschieden Systheme in sich vereint. PvP was früher nur nebenbei gemacht wurde und PvE. Schon seit längerem ändert sich das aber, es sind bestimmt genau so viele Spieler da die PvP ausschlieslich machen und PvE nur noch nebenbei, wie umgekehrt.
Jetzt kommt noch Arena dazu was sich auch schlecht mit den BGs vergleichen lässt, und noch weniger mit PvE. Ich beschränke mich was WoW und Esport angeht, nur auf Arena, nicht BG und schon ganicht PvE.
Vieleicht solltest du es auch versuchen genau so zu sehn, man kann das PvP nicht mehr mit dem vergleichen wie vor den BGs war. Da trafen wir uns ne Stunde 2 vor Tarens Mühle oder SS, und haben uns mal schön die Köppe eingehaun. Seit BG und mehr noch in der Arena hat sich PvP verändert.
Wenn ich am Farmen bin und ein Hordy im Gladiset mir übern Weg läuft gibts 2 möglichkeiten. 1. Der Hordy weis seinen Vorteil und lebt damit es gibt nichts das er mir beweisen muss. 2. Das Hordilein ist der Meinung er muss mir zeigen was er drauf hat.
Im letzten Fall steh ich da und lass mich haun und lach mir einen, weil es ne lächerliche Aktion ist. 
Gladiset nur in der Arena zulassen wäre ne Option die blizz machen könnte, es gibt da aber nur ein Problem.
Diese Sets wurden mitunter eingeführt das Gelegenheitsspieler leichter an Epische Sachen kommen, wir haben halt nicht die Zeit 5 Stunden am Tag vor der Kiste zu zocken.
Wenn möglich vieleicht besser Abhärtung und Zauberdurchschlagskraft auf BG und Arena begrenzen. Damit die Rüssi erhalten bleibt.
Und mal Ehrlich es gibt für nen Defftank (ob Warri oder Protpala) nix schöneres als in WS mal die Flagge zu tragen.


----------



## Genomchen (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag nur eins dazu:
Ich hab mein Epic Zeugs in Kara schneller bekommen als durch Arena. Und das kann mir jeder den ich kenn bestätigen. Selbst bei sagen wir 500Punkten wöchentlich (und ich denke, dass ist jetzt schon ne ziemlich hohe Zahl) braucht man 8 Wochen um an die Arena Waffen ranzukommen und gute 3-4 Wochen um an sein erstes Arenarüstungsteil zu kommen.
Ich hab beim ersten Kararun die Hose der Feuerprobe und die Handschuhe des Gedankenflusses bekommen (klar, ist PvE Zeugs, aber nur als Beispiel bezüglich schnell an Lila Sachen rankommen und Arena). 
Ich finde also nicht, daß man das Arenaset hinterhergeworfen bekommt. 

Trotzdem bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass die Arena in der WoW ein eSport ist. Ich spiel nebenbei immernoch BF2 (klar, es ist ein Shooter, anderes Spielgefühl) und dort sieht man was PvP bedeutet. Dort gibt es keine Abhärtung, Critchancen, etc. Es gewinnt der mit den besseren und schnellerem Reaktionsvermögen und es gewinnt der, der die Karte kennt und die Spots kennt und die Wege kennt. Das einzige wo man evtl sagen kann es hat ein wenig mit eSport zu tun ist meiner Meinung nach das Alteractal. Arena ist für mich ein reines Geplänkel. Wenn du Glück hast, fällst du auf ne Gruppe, die dir ebenbürdig ist und somit ein interessanter Kampf entseht, oder du hast Pech und triffst auf ne zB Krieger-Pala Imba Truppe und hast von vornherein irgendwie verloren. Der Faktor Glück spielt einfach eine zu große Rolle, als das man das zu nem Sport machen kann. Jede Sportart zielt darauf aus, die eigene Fähigkeit in den Wettbewerb mit anderen zu stellen. Wo ist der Wettbewerb bei WoW? Etwa in "wer die besten Setteile hat" oder "wer das beste Teil herstellen kann" oder "wer das größte Glück hat"? Und sagt nicht, einer der kein Gladiatorenset hat, der hat in der Arena nix verloren, oder wie habt ihr eure Arenateile bekommen?

Meine Meinung ist, dass die Arena noch bis nächsten (ca) April Bedeutung hat und dann...tja...dann kommt das neue Addon und es wird wieder andere wichtige Sachen geben. Wer weiß, vlt siehts dann mit der Arena ganz anders aus.

In meinen Augen ist WoW ein Rollenspiel, das nicht darauf aus war, ein eSport werden zu wollen. PvP ist da, damit man sich nicht ständig in den Gebieten eine reinkloppen muss, sondern auch mal "legal" aufeinander eindreschen kann. Arena ist bei dem ganzen der Gipfel des Schwanzlängenvergleichs, in der die besten Ganker untereinander antreten, um auf gut Glück ihre Rüstungen in den Kampf zu schicken. Der Rest des Games hat ne Story (auch wenn mittlerweile ein bißerl verplant^^) und ist einfach aufs PvE und questen ausgerichtet.
Ud ich bin nicht gegen andere Meinungen und Ansichten, aber nach all den Argumenten die hier genannt wurden muss ich sagen, wer nochimmer meint, WoW ist ein eSport..sry die Arena ist ein eSport, der will einfach nur felsenfest darauf beharren und es einfach nicht wahrhaben, was jedoch nichts an der Tatsache ändert, daß Arena kein eSport ist.
Trotzdem find ich Arena und PvP lustig, aber es ist halt kein eSport.

@suppaRichie
Was glaubst du wie lustig das für nen Hexer is, 2x hintereinander die Flagge in WS zu tragen und auch noch durchzukommen hehe^^Soviel Eskorte hat ich im ganzen WoW dasein noch nicht xD


----------



## Satanhimself (9. Oktober 2007)

um kurz noch ein kleines beispiel zu bringen :

die 2 schnellsten männer der welt treten gegen einander im 100m-lauf an
beide legen los 
beide haben monate lang dafür geübt
und auf einmal ... WHOOOT "schnellster mann der welt Nr. 2" macht ohne ersichtlichen grund auf einmal doppelt solange schritte  (crit)
und was ist das "schnellster mann der welt Nr. 1" tritt auf einmal ohne ersichtlichen grund ins leere (resist)

-> für mich ist jedes spiel was in irgendeiner weise mit Luck zu tuen hat kein "eSports"
wo bitte ist die Fairness wenn bei 2 gleich guten gegnern auf einmal 2 Spells resisten und 2 critten ?
Wo bitte wäre der eSports in CS wenn 2 gegner auf einander treffen 
beide gleich gut, beide schiessen sich auf die brust
der eine hat noch 50hp der andere wurde gecrittet und ist tot ...
so was ist nicht fair und somit auch kein eSports für mich


----------



## Genomchen (9. Oktober 2007)

/sign
verdammt guter Vergleich mit den Läufern muhahahha ich lach mich schief xD^^ rofl lol
"...macht doppelt so große Schritte (crit)."....wie geil ist das denn haha, Critschritte. Aber es stimmt, genau das mein ich. Nur verstehen das...oder wollen das (wohl eher wollen) viele nicht verstehen. Mir kommt es nämlich echt so vor, das es einfach ein paar WoW-Fanatiker sind, die einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen, daß ihr geliebtes und heiliges WoW kein eSport ist. Und schon jetzt, wo sie grad den letzten Satz von mir gelesen haben, schaun sie wieder ganz traurig und können/wollen es einfach ned wahrhaben^^


----------



## suppaRichie (10. Oktober 2007)

@Genomchen
Das mit dem Hexer in WS müsst ich mit meinem WL mal versuchen. hört sich auf jeden intresant an^^.
Das du deine Rüssiteile so schnell in Kara zusammen hattes war aber auch Glück und auch Glück das die Teile vieleicht auser dir keiner mehr brauchte oder du besser gewürfelt hast. Wie auch immer ist das jetzt eher nicht das Mass. Fakt ist das es reicht das Arenaspieler ihre 10 Spiele die Woche machen müssen und somit an ihre Teile kommen, was nicht mit einem Run durch Kara zu vergleichen ist. Aber GZ dazu das du deine PvEteile so schnell bekommen hast.


Ich denke in der ganzen Diskusion sin d 2 doch sehr grosse Fehler (ich bezeichne es einfach mal so).
1. Es gibt diejenigen die schon Esporterfahrung haben ob jetzt shooter wie CS oder Strategie wie WC2/3.
In WoW haben wir es aber doch mit einer ganz andren Art von Spiel zu tun.
2. Diejenigen die WoW als ganzes mit PvE, BG und Arena sehn, und von Duellen oder 2v2 ausgehn. Was da geb ich natürlich jedem Recht der sagt das es sehr Glück und Equipabhängig ist. Deshalb schreib ich auch meist von 3v3 und 5v5 Arena. Wo es das Team macht und nicht ob einer gut Equpt ist oder der Andre besser Equipt ist.
Der Vergleich mit den Läufer ist gut und lustig, aber das Rennen ist ein Duell, auch wenn es 3 oder mehr Läufer sind läuft jeder für sich.
Auch in einem Egoshooter spielt jeder für sich und da ist skill und Equip darauf ausgerichtet.
CS ist eine Teamsache, auch hier Gewinnt nicht einer sondern das Team, es sei denn da hätte sich in den letzten Jahren seit ich nicht mehr gespielt hab was geändert, und genau so verhält es sich mit einem Arenateam da gewinnt oder verliert das ganze Team. 
Wie schon oft genug erwähnt sehe ich auch WoW als ganzes nicht als Sport und die BGs kann ich mich auch weniger als Sport vergleich aber was noch geplant ist von Blizz wird wieder ne herausvorderung für Gilden werden und bestimmt auch biele wieder aus der Arena ziehn, aber das Arena endet glaub ich nicht, der Schwanzvergleich wird da weiter gehn wie jetzt auch.


----------



## Genomchen (12. Oktober 2007)

erstmal @ Kerpal
Dein Beispiel mit Skillfarmen für CS und Equipfarmen für WoW stimmt nicht so ganz. Bei CS und den restlichen eSports sagt dir keiner, wie du deinen Skill bekommst, du "farmst" ihn, indem du übst übst übst. Ich sehs an mir, ich war vor 9 Monaten noch derbe aktiv in BF2, hatte seitdem ne Pause und hab vor 3 Wochen wieder mit angefangen--> ich treff nixmehr, verreck bei den dümmsten Situationen und irgendwie ist das ganze Game fremd, obwohl ich damals Calnleader war und dir eigtl die Karten heute noch blind aufzeichnen könnte, das alles nur, weil ich wieder üben üben üben muss.
Bei WoW schaust du auf buffed, oder du hast AtlasLoot und weißt hargenau, wo dein Skill droppt, mit welcher wahrscheinlichkeit. Es ist mit dem Equipfarmen sozusagen wie im Supermarkt. man könnte sozusagen ausrechnen, wann ich im übertragenen Sinne mit meinem Skill auf maximum bin. Sry, dass hat in meinen Augen nix mit Skill zu tun. Das klingt eher wie: "Hey der Skill liegt wie Sand am Meer, du musst ihn nur farmen gehen." Also ned bös gemeint, aber das Argument find ich ned gut. Desweiteren hast du geschrieben, dass du nen Ping von 6 hast....das möcht ich sehen. Normale Zocker haben maximal nen Ping von 17-aufwärts, einen Ping von 6 hat nochnichtmal der Serverinhaber (der hat ca 10), also auch wieder nicht gut. Und mit FastPath erreichst du deinen Ping von 20 (ich hab Highspeed-DSL up to 16k speed + FastPath).
Und dein Vergleich mit den Headshots und Critluck ist auch so nicht richtig. Nur vorweg, Battlefield2 hat die CS-Trefferengine, also die gleichen Trefferteilbereiche. Wir haben bei Clan-Trainings (fast) jeden Schusswinkel und Entfernung versucht und ausgewertet, das Ergebnis war gut: Wenn man die Faktoren einhält, wie es im echten Leben auch ist, sprich mit Waffe hinlegen, Maus ruhig halten und vorsichtig zielen, dann trifft man auf 20m praktisch mit jedem Schuss an die gleiche Stelle. Vlt nicht den gleichen Pixel, aber den Nachbarpixel^^ Und ich muss auch sagen, ich bin mit meinem G36C Gewehr genauso gut, wie ein Scharfschütze bzw hab ich den Spitznamen "Sniperkiller" vom Clan bekommen, also kann es nicht auf Glück basieren, wenn ich nen Sniper aus ner Entfernung von guten 500m mit Kimme und Korn runterhol (man beachte, er hat Zielfernrohr).
Und ja, ich seh WoW als ganzes und filter nicht ein Duell oder nen 5on5 Kampf raus, weil es ein Teil des Ganzen ist. Solches gibts es bei anderen Games auch ned. BF2 is BF2, CS is CS und WoW is halt nun mal WoW. Mag sein, dass es einen Prozentanteil gibt, der in Richtung eSport geht, der Großteil ist jedoch ein schlicht gesagt normales Multiplayergame, dass mit Sport rein garnix zu tun hat. Dieser genannte Großteil ist ein Unterhaltungs-Spiel mit keinerlei sportlichen Aspekten, man levelt, man farmt, man raidet und man sucht neue Gilden/Freunde.

@Supparichie
Musst du echt versuchen, ist Megalustig. Vorallem weil ja eigtl ein Tank die Flagge nehmen sollte und ned ein Stoffie xD
Und zu Kara, da hatte ich eigtl wenig Glück, ich hatte halt mehr geboten wie die anderen. Und mittlerweile hab ich alles was ich brauch aus Kara. Aber vor dem war es echt so, dass ich bei jedem Kararun ein Item bekommen hab, sprich ein epic pro Woche und das ist eindeutig schneller als Arena. Gut im Aufwandsverggleich haste schon recht, zehn Spiele sind nichts im Vergleich zu nem Kararun, zumal die zehn Spiele auch nix außer nerven kosten^^Und stimmt, bei Ego/Taktikshootern ist entscheidend, wer mit seinem Team gut umgehen kann und das was er hat gut nutzen kann (Waffen, etc.). Bei WoW ist allerdings leider die Mehrheit so, dass sie denken mit überragendem Equip haben sie auch ein überragenden Skill, was natürlich (das denkt jeder, der das so liest) nicht so ist, jedoch das Game so aufgebaut ist, dass es irgendwo stimmt. Würde von Blizz das Hauptaugenmerk auf eSports gewesen sein, dann hätte man innerhalb der Arenen jedem das gleiche Equipment gegeben, somit wären die Ausrüstungssorgen weg gewesen und man hätte sich ganz allein auf seinen Skill mit seinem Char und dem Team konzentrieren können. Immo ist es so, die Arenatore gehen auf, als erstes werden die Klassen und dann die Equips identifiziert. Huch Hopla, nur Full S2 equipte....mist wir könnens knicken bzw demotiviert das irgendwo.
Aber nichts desto trotz macht mir Arena udn PvP bei WoW auf jedenfall Spass^^


----------



## Humunculus (13. Oktober 2007)

Sorry aber im 5on5 500 pkt in der woche is ne ziehmlich maue wertung von 1500. Wir reden bei S2 übrigens von Karathress lady Vashj niveau ind nicht von karazhan. Es gibt ja schon pics der S3 waffen und das is einfach lächerlich, offhand 103dps usw und so fort. hab gestern meinen Acc gekündigt und das wars für mich. AoC und WAR können kommen.
Rückt das Arena Set einfach gleich komplett for free raus, is doch eh latte ob man 8Wochen drauf spart oder es gleich bekommt. Leistung, farmaufwand, zeitaufwand bleibt gegen ssc/auge/bt/hyjal raiden bei 0,0. Und wenn ich diese schlechten ZulAman dropps sehe muss ich mich halt einfach fragen ob ich als PvE Spieler noch supportet werde. Und da muss ich für mich sagen nein.
Und bis WAR und AoC werd ich mich mit Hellgate oder Crysis vergnüngen


----------



## Bzerka (13. Oktober 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> um kurz noch ein kleines beispiel zu bringen :
> 
> die 2 schnellsten männer der welt treten gegen einander im 100m-lauf an
> beide legen los
> ...



/sign

es kann echt nicht sein wie leute meinen WoW wäre E-Sport fähig...Dein Beispiel ist schon sehr gut.WoW hat zuviel mit Glück zu tun.klar hat man auch bei E-sport Games mal glück aber eher in der Form das man selbst besser steht als der Gegner oder das der Gegner einen Fehler macht den man zu seinen gunsten ausnutzt.geht mal auf die ESL Page und schaut euch die Games an die in der Liga gezockt werden.ihr werdet feststellen das da nicht ein Titel dabei ist bei dem man erst seinen Char wochenlang pimpem muss um überhaupt an Ligafähigkeit zu denken.E-Sport hat etwas mit Skill zu tun...und nicht mit solch zufälligen dingen und stats wie +Hit,%Crit usw..allein sowas schließt es schon aus das WoW als E-Sport game anerkannt wird.E-Sport ist ein fairer Wettkampf mit gleichen Mitteln für beide Seiten...und wer meint das alles sei bei WoW vorhanden und es wäre ja mal nicht vielleicht jetzt aber in naher Zukunft E-Sport tauglich muss irgendwie nn anderes WoW spielen als ich.

und das beispiel mit cs...ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll...ich habe CS nie gespielt aber dafür BF und das auch recht erfolgreich nur mußte ich mir da nie etwas farmen.klar hat es zeit in anspruch genommen,Training und Wars...aber ich mußte nie meine waffen und klamotten erst zusammen farmen(bei den meisten E-Sport titeln sind freischaltbare gegenstände wie zb Waffen bei BF2 die man durch ein Addon bekommt in Ligen verboten weil sie die Chancen gleichheit zu sehr verzehrt,also das genaue gegenteil von WoW).so ein schwachsinn.Zeitaufwand um Items zu bekommen mit Training usw zu vergleichen.ein E-Sport Titel kann ich thoeretisch installieren,mich in der Liga anmelden und zocken.da man vielleicht in dem Genre sehr talenttiert ist oder schon ähnliche Spiel bzw den vorgänger gespielt hat...kann man das bei WoW???und dann zu sagen ja Pech für die neuen...ich denke hier verstehen viele einfach nicht den Sinn der hinter E-Sport steht...denkt mal einfach n bischen drüber nach,vielleicht kommt ihr ja selbst drauf....


----------



## Genomchen (15. Oktober 2007)

/sign @ Humunculus und Bzerka


----------



## Bzerka (15. Oktober 2007)

Kerpal ich bin auf Deine Dinge eingegangen...erstmal ich habe nie behauptet das man dann gleich gegen die Top Leute aus dem Genre gewinnt^^...aber ich melde mich wenn ich das Game noch net so drauf habe ja auch nicht gleich in der EPS an sondern eher in einer Amateur Ladder...und da gibt es eine große Spannweite von Teams die fast auf EPS Skill zocken bis halt die teams die ewig in den Amateur liga zocken werden aufgrund mangelnden Skills was die Teams aber teilweise auch nicht stört.was ich darauf noch geschrieben habe das wenn man in dem Genre des Spiels ne menge Talent hat da recht schnell erfolgreich ist...oder wie ich zb vorher schon BF1942 mit allen addons sowie BF Vietnam...kurz gesagt BF2 war nichts neues für mich von daher haben solch Menschen nnicht so das Problem auch wenn das Game neu ist recht schnell erfolgreich zu spielen....und da ist wieder der Punkt mit dem Zeitaufwand...ja siccher nimmt Train usw ne menge Zeit in anspruch aber ich kann gleich mit dem Training beginnen und muss nicht erst auf 70 kommen.

ich kann Dich ja auch ein wenig verstehen...sagen wir mal so..ich hätte kein Problem damit wenn es einen Server gibt auf dem man gleich einen 70er hat.alle bekommen ein Gear über die komplette Sesion..zb arena 1 und waffe...2 Sesion Arena 2 usw..nur muss dann diese Ausrüstung auch jedem gleich zur verfügung stehen.dann hätte ich kein Problem damit eine Fun Ladder zu machen.nur halt Fun und nicht ernsthaft E-Sport weil zb in der EPS und großen Lans usw geht es um echte Euros bzw Sachpreise.da wären wir beim Thema mit den dingen die halt in WoW eine zu große Rolle spielen,Stats,Critluck usw und das paßt nicht zusammen im sport wo es wirklich um etwas geht.

das mit dem Ping...also bei CS keine ahnung aber bei BF2 zb ist das aiming so voreingestellt das die Software von einem Ping von 100 ausgeht.dies konnte man aber durch einen Konsolen befehl anpassen...zb wenn ich einen etwa gleichbeibenden Ping von 60 habe und das mit der voreinstellung weiß kann ich diese einstellung für den Clan server ändern^^....

wie gesagt das einzig große Problem an zb einer Fun ladder ist das lvl von 1 auf 70 und die großen unterschiede von Ausrüstung und das man teilweise leider einfach zu viel glück haben muss in WoW...

ansosnten ist es vom Zeitaufwand selbst wenn man es mal grob umschreiben will gleioch oder im E-sport sogar größer...

mal als Beispiel,kann nur von BF reden da ich andere Games nur aus fun in der ESl gezockt habe aber ich denke das nimmt sich nicht viel..

Mo-Do. 17.00 - 22.00 Uhr Train
Fr-Sa. 17.00 - 22.00 Uhr Train oder War dann freizeit ;D so gegen 1.00 oder 2.00 uhr nachts nochmal Train aber freiwillig.

Sonntags war meist immer War vorher halt noch Train^^...

nur ist es ein Riesen unterschied...bei WoWwürde man lange Zeit zocken um ann die Epics zu kommen nachdem man dann endlich 70 ist.bei BF ist es auch morsmäßig zeit gewesen aber das kann man nicht vergleichen da zb im Train 4 Stunden lang Granaten werfen geübt wird.dann movement,Grantwerfer,Defi,Messer usw...naja ich denke Du weißt worauf ich hinaus will...


----------



## Genomchen (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich finds echt erstaunlich^^
Nach 9 Seiten Thread zeigt sich endlich ein annehmbares Ergebnis^^


----------



## suppaRichie (22. Oktober 2007)

Was soll er denn zusammen fassen?
Die Vergleiche sind meist alle auf Duelle oder 2v2 ausgefallen, und von dem Standpunkt aus hat jeder Recht.
Oder aber die Vergleiche mit Shootern wo die ESLerfahrungen vieleicht nicht grade auf WoW oder Blizz übertragen werden können.
Um nicht zu vergessen die wo WoW als ganzes nicht als Esport sehn, wobei jetzt jeder sich erst mal entscheiden müsste ab wann ein Hobby Sport ist, und Freunde vergesst nicht das Schach z.B. auch ein Sport sein kann, auch die haben ihre Ligen.
Gut den TE und sein Kumpels lass ich jetzt mal weg, deren Argumente haben schon Kinocharakter.

Mein Fazit zu dem ganzen ist:
Das Genomchen, Humunculus und ein paar andere wirklich gut Argumentiert haben, und verschiedene wie die GWfraktion oder Bzerka eher gar nicht argumentiert haben.
Für mich bleibt nach wie vor das grundsätzlich, Arena  esporttauglich ist, aber noch verbessert werden sollte. WoW im ganzen muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, je nach Art und Zeit die er ins spiel reinsteckt, denn auch das kann sportlich züge annehmen, siehe Progamer.
Aber was weis ich schon? ich habe nie eine der BCarenen von innen gesehn und BG nur mal so zum Spass haben siehe mein Protpala in WS. Aber ich werde demnächst auch mal meinen WL in WS loslassen nur um den Spassgfaktor den Genomchen erwähnt hat zu erleben.

In diesme Sinne freue ich mich schon auf das geflame von gewissen Leuten hier bis Bald cu


----------



## Genomchen (22. Oktober 2007)

Fass doch selbst zusammen, oder hast du die letzten Seiten ned gelesen Kerpal :-P

Und endlich kann ich mal ein dickes /SIGN machen. Arena ist eSporttauglich, aber noch zu verbessern.
In einem muss ich dir aber widersprechen. Klar kann ich einmal im Jahr joggen gehen, oder ich machs sportlich und geh alle zwei Tage 10km laufen. Aber bei nem PC Game ist das was anderes. Nur weil ich viel Zeit ins Game investiere, heißt es ned, das es ein eSport ist. Aber ich müsste fast mal nachschaun, ob es eine Deffinition von eSport gibt, dann wissen wirs endlich^^

edith meint
Hier hab ich ne Seite auf Wikipedia gefunden, dies ganz gut erklärt, was eSport ist. Wenn man sich die Seite genau durchliest, dann merkt man, dass es einfach eSport-Bestandteile gibt, die leider auf die momentane WoW/ Arena keine Anwendung finden, Stichwort "War-Orga". 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESports


----------



## suppaRichie (22. Oktober 2007)

Hmm ich hab mir das mal durchgelesen ist nicht schlecht, jetzt weis ich was Esport ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber der erste Abschnitt ist dabei vieleicht nicht ganz unwichtig was WoW oder besonders Arena betrifft.

Der Begriff E-Sport [&#712;&#660;i&#720;&#643;p&#596;&#641;t, &#712;&#660;i&#720;sp&#596;&#641;t] (elektronischer Sport; weitere Schreibweisen im deutschsprachigen Raum sind eSport, e-Sport, E-Sports, eSports und e-Sports) bezeichnet den Wettkampf im Spielen von netzwerkbasierten Computer- oder Videospielen im Mehrspielermodus. E-Sport ist somit ein Überbegriff für Disziplinen, deren Spielfelder und Regeln durch die entsprechende Software und Wettkampfbestimmungen (z. B. das Reglement der E-Sportligen) vorgegeben werden.
Ich lass es mal so stehn.

Ich habe nicht ohne Grund Schach als Beispiel gewählt. Ich erkär mal so was ich meine:
Im Sport Trainiert man um sein leistung zu bringen oder zu verbessern. Im WoW -PvE Trainieren viele ihre Inis (25er früher 40er) um in relativ kurzer Zeit diese gecleart zu haben. Progamer im PvE machen dies über Tage gehn in Inis Analysieren ihr Taktik und gleich wieder rein. 
Im PvP -Arena sieht das ähnlich aus. Da wird Trainiert ob open,BG oder 2erteams ist erst mal dahingestellt.
Das sieht alles schon ganz anders aus bei uns beiden Hobbygamern wir übenr zwar auch für Inis aber das sind ganz andre Zeitangaben. Bevor man also von Esport redet sollte man erst definieren wann fängt der Sport an. Wettbewerb haben wir ja genug, siehe dazu auch den Blödsinthread zum Thema nihilum.
Du hats Esport erfahrung in Sachen CS, BF2... ich hab CS nur mal so gespielt klar war ich auch in nem Clan aber es hielt sich bei mir in sehr überschaubaren Grenzen. WC2/3 und SC Zocke ich auch nur mal so, aber es gibt da halt auch Leute die sich richtig reinhängen und für die ist das E-Sport für mich nurn Spiel. Es liegt vieles auch einfach nur im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## Innoz (10. Dezember 2007)

Also E-Sport is so ne Sache.

Arena wäre schon E-sport tauglich also das 3on3 und 5on5.
Doch viele Spiele entscheiden sich durch "wiederstehen" oder "verfehlen" oder ähnliches.
Dies macht es nicht einfach um E-sport zu werden.

Doch ich glaube dass es mehr und mehr dazu kommt.


Und an die Spieler die immer sagen "In Arena wird den Spielern nicht so viel abverlangt" oder ähnliches.
- Spiel mal auf ner 2400 Wertung und dann schaust du mal ob das so einfach ist wie du dir das vorstellst.
Und auf 2700 ist es besimmt noch viel härter.


Dessweiteren gibt es noch das "Gear-problem" das auch ein Stein im Weg ist um E-sport zu werden.
Aber kein Grosses Hinderniss. Bei hohen Wertungen haben eh fast alle das gleiche an, 5/5 arena teile und halt die PvP Sachen. Naja es ist halt ein Rollenspiel desswegen ist nicht alles gleich so wie bei CS oder WC3.
Doch das ist auch gut so. Denn es ist "Mein" Char und der ist halt nicht genauso wie die der anderen.


Und dann die CS Spieler die WoW so nebenbei spielen und behaupten dass sie nur hin und wieder eine Arena machen und sie ohne grosses bemühen leicht gewinnen. -Klar gewinnt ihr. Ihr spielt hin und wieder. Und seid bei einer 1500 Wertung >.> da ist es auch nicht schwer mal zu gewinnen.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

""Dessweiteren gibt es noch das "Gear-problem" das auch ein Stein im Weg ist um E-sport zu werden.
Aber kein Grosses Hinderniss. Bei hohen Wertungen haben eh fast alle das gleiche an, 5/5 arena teile und halt die PvP Sachen. Naja es ist halt ein Rollenspiel desswegen ist nicht alles gleich so wie bei CS oder WC3.
Doch das ist auch gut so. Denn es ist "Mein" Char und der ist halt nicht genauso wie die der anderen.""

genau darum geht es doch, ich muss aber das Equip erst einmal farmen, dazu vergeht einfach wahnsinnig viel Zeit, und das ist nicht unbedingt E-Sport in meinen Augen, und 100x Ini rennen für das eine Item, da hab ich im PvP content nicht wirkllich was gewonnen(zumindest nix mit Skill und Erfahrung), es ist im Sinne des E-Sports eher verplämperte zeit!

E-Sport wäre dann gegeben:
1. Es gibt einen Arena Only Server (damit realms nicht mehr getrennt sind)
2. Man kann sich Rasse/Klasse/Equip/Skillung/Berufe... frei aussuchen
3. Man selbst nach absprache wählen kann, gegen welches Team man spielen will

--> fänd ich übrigens hammergeil wenn es das gäbe, denn dann zeigt sich endlich mal Skill, und keiner kann meckern, daß er schlechteres Equip hat/oder nicht die zeit das Equip zu farmen, denn ich kenn einige verdammt gute Spieler die eben aus Zaitgründen das Equip nicht haben um ganz oben in der Arena mitspielen zu können.

So wie WoW ist, ist es nur schwer E-Sport tauglich, da hjeder der in WoW E-sport betreiben will, und vielleicht ein RL hat, ungefähr nen Halbes Jahr oder mehr brauch, um überhaupt erstmal in einen Sinnvollen Arenatauglichen content zu kommen, dnen dazu baruch man definitiv ein gewisses equip, und gerade jetzt als neueinsteiger in Arena ist es schwer, da selbst die größten deppen t2/t3 besitzen, udn da kann man als grün equipter noch so gut sein, man reißt sie nicht kaputt, wodurch es wieder sehr lange dauert, bis man an ähnliches equip kommt, und so die zeit zur E-Sprt-Arenatauglichkeit sinnlos in die länge gezogen wird!

Dein Beispiel ist Schach, jeder hat die gleichen Figuren, ok einer darf anfangen, daß ist der einzige Unterschied, ansonsten muss man die regeln können und man ist (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich) Ligafähig/Turnierfähig.


ich persönlich finde Arena nicht wirklich publikums E-Sportfähig, weil gearde bei 5on5 absolut die Übersicht für den Zuschauer verloren geht, es viel zu viele SKills gibt  mit effekten die man im Kampfgetümmel auf die Schneller als Zuschauer gar nicht wahrnehmen/mitbekommen kann.

Da ist das lesen des kampflogs wohl um einiges Spannender, da weiß man wenigstens was passiert!

Mein Fazit, WoW muss auch nicht E-Sports tauglich sein, warum? wozu? um Eine Liga zu besitzen? hat Blizzard doch selbst gemacht!!! Ok vielleicht sollte Blizzard allen 5% Besten Arenateams nach Ende der Saison einen Monat lang einen Server geben, wi sie sich dann acuh Realmunabhängig untereinander in der Arena begegnen können, um zu ermitteln, welches Team das Beste ist.

Ich finde Arena zwar wirklich Spannend (auch wenn ich erst seit 3Wochen Arena mache und ne miese Wertung habe) Aber zu gucken ist echt mal ziemlich langweilig, weil mans nicht genießen kann, denn wenn man verfolgen will, was gerade passiert, muss man von 10 Mann jeden ausgelösten Effekt nachvollziehen, was bei einigen Effektanimationen verdammt schwer ist.

Bsp.: Der mage silenced im richtigen Moment den healer und damit kann zum Beispiel ein Spieler des gegnerischen teams umgehaun werden.

Was sehe ich wenn ich den Kampf angucke: erstmal nur, daß der Spieler stribt, warum er ganau stirbt ist erst sehr schwer nach zu vollziehen, hat er keinen heal bekommen, weil er nicht geheilt werden sollte, oder hat er einfach den heal nicht durch bekommen(silence, Kickwas auch immer), oder haben die andern auf einmal gecritet(oder nur viel dmg gemacht) und der heal ist nicht mehr rechtzeitig gekommen?
Die Spannenden wichtigen Szenen nimmt man so im Zuschauen leider gar nicht Wahr, da ist Arena spielen echt toll, aber zusehen kann ich nicht, jedesmal wenn ich ein Video anguck, muss ichs entweder 10x gucken um herauszufinden wieso es so gekommen ist, oder ich lasse mich zurieseln, und dann isses eigentlich ziemlich langweilig, da es aussieht wie jedes andere Arenaspiel auch.


----------



## suppaRichie (11. Dezember 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> So wie WoW ist, ist es nur schwer E-Sport tauglich, da hjeder der in WoW E-sport betreiben will, und vielleicht ein RL hat, ungefähr nen Halbes Jahr oder mehr brauch, um überhaupt erstmal in einen Sinnvollen Arenatauglichen content zu kommen, dnen dazu baruch man definitiv ein gewisses equip, und gerade jetzt als neueinsteiger in Arena ist es schwer, da selbst die größten deppen t2/t3 besitzen, udn da kann man als grün equipter noch so gut sein, man reißt sie nicht kaputt, wodurch es wieder sehr lange dauert, bis man an ähnliches equip kommt, und so die zeit zur E-Sprt-Arenatauglichkeit sinnlos in die länge gezogen wird!
> 
> Dein Beispiel ist Schach, jeder hat die gleichen Figuren, ok einer darf anfangen, daß ist der einzige Unterschied, ansonsten muss man die regeln können und man ist (mehr oder weniger erfolgreich) Ligafähig/Turnierfähig.
> ich persönlich finde Arena nicht wirklich publikums E-Sportfähig, weil gearde bei 5on5 absolut die Übersicht für den Zuschauer verloren geht, es viel zu viele SKills gibt  mit effekten die man im Kampfgetümmel auf die Schneller als Zuschauer gar nicht wahrnehmen/mitbekommen kann.
> ...



Also jetzt mal ehrlich, ich bezweifle mal sehr stark das es viele gibt die ein T3 set besitzen geschweige denn Teile davon, und deppen sind diejenigen die Setteile davon haben oder das ganze Set bestimmt nicht. Und Arena mit T3 zu machen ist glaub ich auch nicht grade die beste wahl, selbst mit D3/T4/T5 würde ich nicht empfehlen Arena zu machen. Und wer braucht bitte als 70er über ein halbes Jahr um sein Gladiset zu bekommen, wo es jetzt S1 auch schon für Ehre gibt. Arena ist vieleicht noch mit T6 interesant aber wenn ich auf T6 aus bin, interesiert mich Arena weniger, und werde wohl auch keine Zeit an Arena verschwenden.

Was das Schach spielen angeht, gewinnt der, der es besser kann und nicht der wo mit der neuesten Levis antritt. Beim Schach kommt es auf den Skill an, das heisst die Erfahrung die der Spieler hat und wie gut er seine Züge planen kann, und wie gut er seine Absichten tarnt. 
Zur Anmerkung: richtiges Schach hat sehr wenig mit dem Kara Schach Event zu tun.

Wie spannend das zuschaun ist, hängt wohl sehr von den Interessen ab. ich z.B. hasste es früher wenn mein Vater sich ein Fussballspiel im TV anschaute, selber habe ich aber sehr gerne Fussball gespielt. Also liegt hier die Spannung wohl auch im Auge des Betrachters.
Wenn ich mir auf Giga maln WC3 ausscheidung anschaue, langweilt mich die meist sehr schnell, da ich da auch lieber spiele als anderen dabei zuzuschaun.
Wer sich also wirklich einen Arenkampf anschauen möchte, wird auch den Kampflog im Auge behalten bzw. dem Komentator zuhören. da bekommt er nämlich die Infos die man so nicht sieht.
Ich habe mir früher öffter maln PvPvideo angeschaut um meine eigenen Taktiken zu überprüfen, und um mir auch mal was neues zu überlegen, was auch wieder ein Grund wäre um sich einen Arenafight anzutun. um davon zu lernen. 
Was jetzt das soll das man sich seine Gegner aussuchten darf finde ich mal für eine schlechte Idee. Weil man da noch besser fuschen kann. Man könnte sich ja Teams raussuchen die von ihrer zusammenstellen 100%tige Freekills für mein Team sind, und mal ehrlich wo liegt da die herausforderung?
Ob die Liga Blizz gehört oder irgendnem Ligaverwalter wo soll da ein Unterschied sein?
Arena ist bis jetzt halt ein Turniersystem, und auf einem Turnier sollte man nicht immer gleich wissen gegen wen man antritt, später in der Endausscheidung ist das ein ganz anderes gespräch wenn mal die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt ist, und da in der Arena es ja nunmal so ist das die Teams die gegeneinander antreten von ihrer Wertung her zusammen passen seh ich auch nichts unfaires dran.


----------



## insertcoin (11. Dezember 2007)

ich sag nur... arena/schlachtfeld/duell drop und loot ..!..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..!.. noO*


----------



## Valanihirae (14. Dezember 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Mal gaanz ehrlich Leute....
> 
> kommt von der Illusuion weg dass WoW ESport tauglisch wäre und hört bitte auf mit diesen Unsinn!!
> 
> ...



Käse zum whine? -.- Geh wieder 1.6 oder CS:S spieln, oder wo auch immer du herkommst... 
Ich hab auch mal richtigen Esports betrieben (CoD2) und ich finde durchaus, dass WoW an sowas rankommt esportstechnisch gesehen! Zwar wird es dafür nie die ESL oder LGZ oooder CB geben, aber es ist eine gute Alternative für Leute, die nicht so auf das Geballere stehen, wies sonst üblich ist (abgesehen von WCIII etc). Ich bin auch weg von CoD weil mir das einfach zu stressig geworden ist! WoW IST tauglich für den Esport, punktum. Du hättest den Thread anders formulieren sollen: "Kommt WoW an andere Esportsknaller heran? Preisetechnisch (im normalen PROFESSIONELLEN Esp bekommt man durchaus Geldpreise oder Hardware), ligatechnisch?"...Das würde vll sogar noch hinkommen.

So on,
Jasmin


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. Dezember 2007)

Wieso sollte man WoiW die E-Sport Tauglichkeit absprechen?

Ich hab nun nicht alles gelesen aber ich bin der Ansicht das ein Spiel dann E-Sport tauglich ist wenn alle Spieler die gleichen Chancen haben.

Das ist in WoW gegeben. 

Equip Abhängigkeit ist in einem Rollenspiel nicht zu vermeiden. Ansonsten wären die Gegner irgendwann nicht mehr zu besiegen.

Und gerad das Equip macht WoW für E-Sport erst recht interessant. Dadurch haben die Spieler die Möglichkeit ihre Charaktere und Spielweiße individuell zu gestalten. In CS sieht es eher so aus das alle Spieler irgendwann wissen wie was wo das beste ist und man es den Spielern nur noch beibringen muss. 

Das läuft in WoW nicht anders. Mit dem Unterschied das verschiedene Charakterkombinationen+Talente+Equip aufeinander treffen können und das der Kampf im Endeffekt interessanter werden würde.

100x in eine Ini gehen, nja, 8Std am Tag trainieren, wo ist der Unterschied? Auch in Inis lernt man besser mit seiner Klasse umzugehen. 

Der einzige Dorn im Auge sind ggf. Zufallseffekte wie kritische Treffer. Ein Spieler kann 50%+ Chance auf nen Crit haben und crittet nie. Ein Spieler mit 5% Crit kann dafür theoretisch fast immer critten (je nach Glück und Pech).

Aber sonst?


----------



## Lewa (18. Dezember 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> ohhhh du hast aber süße bildchen auf lager, echt subba
> 
> wieder ein sinnloser beitrag mehr von dir GZ!!11
> 
> (P.S. das mit der unfreundlichkeit tut mir ja sooo unendlich leid, wollte dir nicht deine illusion dass du toll bist und soo viel schlaues zu sagen hast zerstören, sry!)


und der beitrag war jetzt nicht sinnlos? meiner ist auch sinnlos... alle beiräge sind sinnlos..


----------



## Jaq (18. Dezember 2007)

krrrosss schrieb:


> (...)
> dann gibt es noch die sache mit crit luck...
> 2 krieger kämpfen nur mit auto attack gegeneinander:
> Sie treffen Spieler: 1000 Schaden
> ...



Oh... nur 3k mit einem Auto Attack.... und dann noch kritisch... btw: sind Krieger crits schon immer 300% von normal-DMG?


----------



## Genomchen (18. Dezember 2007)

@Jaq und Lewa
ähh....habt ihr euch schonmal angeschaut, wann kkkrrrrroossssss das letzt Mal geschrieben hat und das er zwischendurch wegen Flame aus dem Forum geflogen ist^^
Will sagen, lest euch doch mal den ganzen thread durch, dann merkt ihr, dass es einen Einschnitt irgendwo auf seite 7 (glaub ich) gab und ab da der Thread sozusagen neu angefangen hat mit anderen Postern.
In sofern ist dein Beitrag tatsächlich sinnfrei Lewa^^Wer weiss, ob der überhaupt noch WoW zockt, immerhin ist der Beitrag den du zitiert hast vom April^^


----------



## suppaRichie (18. Dezember 2007)

Genomchen schrieb:


> @Jaq und Lewa
> ähh....habt ihr euch schonmal angeschaut, wann kkkrrrrroossssss das letzt Mal geschrieben hat und das er zwischendurch wegen Flame aus dem Forum geflogen ist^^
> Will sagen, lest euch doch mal den ganzen thread durch, dann merkt ihr, dass es einen Einschnitt irgendwo auf seite 7 (glaub ich) gab und ab da der Thread sozusagen neu angefangen hat mit anderen Postern.
> In sofern ist dein Beitrag tatsächlich sinnfrei Lewa^^Wer weiss, ob der überhaupt noch WoW zockt, immerhin ist der Beitrag den du zitiert hast vom April^^


War der nicht sowieso GW Fan? Ist aber auch egal.

Was das crittluck angeht, würde ich mal sagen im Arenaset ist das eh hinfällig, bei einer Abhärtung von 400+ krittet glaub ich eh nix mehr.


----------



## Raj88 (21. Dezember 2007)

so richtig "gebannt" wurde ich ja nit..musste mich halt neu registrien...könnte mich also auch evntl. "krross" nennen un weitermachen ;D

aber immerhin 10+seiten ist doch ma net schlecht (MEIN WERK) muhahahah

ach un noch was: WoW arena suxx immernoch..un leute die meinen sie wören esportler wenn sie arena spielen sucken auch xDDD....sofern..vote4ban <.<


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (29. Dezember 2007)

weiß gar net was ich sagen sol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab nur die  ersten 2 Seiten gelesen und muss erstmal bissel pennen .... 

aber erst noch:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BMW-320i-Rallywagen-mit...1QQcmdZViewItem 

er merkts auch nicht ... einfach mal *alles* lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


gn8


----------



## TheBattery (3. Januar 2008)

Nightchu schrieb:


> naja... WoW ist ein PRoblem für 90% der esportler...
> 
> wieso wohl?  Gucken wir doch mal css an... jeder trottel bekommts und s is gratis im monat. jeder trottel kann cs,cz,css spielen also ist es e-sport Tauglich...
> 
> ...





so was dummes hab ich selten gehört... der unterschied ist - in WoW muss man sich erst mal ne gute rüssi zusammen farmen, um wirklich erfolgreich zu sein, in der arena...in cs hat jeder das selbe...n kevlar helm, ne ak ne glock und aus...da kommts nicht drauf an ob du jz komplett lila eq bist oder nicht, in cs geht es only um skill

und stell dir vor..auch in cs braucht man ein gutes team bzw clan...nicht nur in der arena mein freund

und css is sowieso nur was für luckaffen..zock 1.6...better!


----------



## Grimson (10. Januar 2008)

Fürchterliche Diskussion! Bin ehemaliger eSportler (CS, UT) und hab WoW angefangen weil ich genau das nicht mehr wollte. WoW und eSport geht einfach nicht.. eSport = Talent, Taktik, Geschicklichkeit, Zielgenauigkeit etc. WoW = viel Zeit, Lesen, wenig Taktisches. Für eSport müssen die Voraussetzungen gleich sein. Bei WoW ist eben das selten der Fall aufgrund von unterschiedlichen Klassen, Ausrüstung etc.

Aber wie man anhand des Threads und der wenigen Resonanz in diese Unterteil des Forums sieht, sehen das zum Glück die meisten Mitspieler auch so. Also lieber eSportler, bitte bitte lasst unser Spiel in Ruhe.. mir reicht schon auf Cons und Messen diese ganzen Möchtegerns bei WC3 und CS zu sehen!


----------



## suppaRichie (10. Januar 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Also lieber eSportler, bitte bitte lasst unser Spiel in Ruhe.. mir reicht schon auf Cons und Messen diese ganzen Möchtegerns bei WC3 und CS zu sehen!


Schreibt einer der selber Esport gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Du hast also mit WoW angefangen um genau das nicht mehr zu tun, dann geb ich dir den Rat halte dich vom PvP und Arena fern, du könntest auf das treffen was du ja in WoW nicht treffen möchtest.


----------



## Nayka (21. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht... ich selber bin auch e-sportler ( AOE3, davor AoC ) und möchte doch noch einige Punkte zu Bedenken geben:

1. Ist die absolute Chancengleichheit gewährt? Damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht, dass alle Klassen balanced sind sondern dass das Equipment gleich gut ist, also ein Neueinsteiger gleiche Chancen hat wie ein Alteingesessener.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass WOW da einige Probleme hat: Zum ersten muss man seinen Charakter auf lvl 70 spielen... das dauert. Lange, relativ gesehen zu allen e-Sport spielen. Wäre imo aber zu verkraften. Dann gibt es da noch die supertollen Arenasets... S3 und wie der Krams heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Den kann man recht leicht durch einen Losing-Streak von -31 erreichen... allerdings dauert das dann doch sehr lange. Und wenn man dann seinen Krieger ( nur ein Beispiel ) auf lvl 70 hat ist man auch auf den Krieger beschränkt, denn eine andere Klasse würde noch einmal lvln auf 70 + anschließendes "Durch-Losen-farmen" des S3 bedeuten. Das ist bei allen e-Sports-Titeln doch um einiges besser geregelt.

2. Sind die Klassen gebalanced, ist also eine relative Chancengleicheit gegeben? Gibt es imba-Combos?
Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habe meinen Main auf lvl 60 und hab absolut keine Peilung, was andere Klassen angeht. Was ich so aus diversen Foren herauslesen kann ist Folgendes: Alle Klassen sind scheiße und imba gleichzeitig. Alle Klassen sind gay weil jede Klasse irgendetwas hat, was gay ist: Angstblase vom Pala (ich bin auch Pala, nur für den Fall dass gleich die Palahorde auf mich losstürmt und mich zerreißt), Fear/DoT/DoT/DoT/Fear/DoT/DoTuswusf vom Hexer, Hunter = Noob und Kiddie-Klasse etc. etc. etc.
Da, so scheint es mir, ist noch EINIGES an Nachholbedarf - korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.
Gleiches gilt imo für die imba-Combos (boah ey Warlock + dudu OP 1!!1!)

3. Ist das Spiel "angenehm" anzuschauen und wird es Resonanz geben?
Ja. 100%.

4. Hat das Spiel eine Community, die etwas anderes kann außer Flamen, Bull labern, d00mschwätzen, sich über andere lustig machen etc.? Anders ausgedrückt, ist die Community eher kosntruktiv oder eher destruktiv?
Ganz ehrlich: ich glaube, hier liegt der Grund, warum so viele WoW nicht akzeptieren. "Boah ey alles Kiddies", "nur lowskiller", "ich-kann-nur-DÄMÄTSCH-und-3-knöpfe-auf-einmal-überfordern-mich-NOOBS" usw sind doch alles Sachen, die man als WoW-Spieler häufig zu hören bekommt (ich jedenfalls). Und das Bittere ist, manchmal ist das durchaus berechtigt imo.
Zu einem e-Sports Game gehört eine starke Community die sich einbringt und konstruktiv ist, von der WoW-Community habe ich bis jetzt KAUM konstruktive Sachen gesehen (siehe dieser Thread, wobei ich hoffe das ich nicht allzu viel Negatives sage in meinem eigenen Posting). Ich habe gedacht, dass das Niveau im Deutschlandchannel im ESO2 (Spieleplattform für AOE3) die unterste Grenze ist, aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. In WoW trifft man auf den linguistischen Bodensatz:
Es gibt richtig viele Spieler, die - nach ihren Sätzen zu urteilen - das 15 Lebensjahr noch nicht erreicht haben und dementsprechend "dumm" sind. Da bekommt man die tollsten Sachen zu hören (Geschichten aka PRIESTER MÜSSEN IIIMMMMEEERRRR HEAL SEIN und PALAS MACHEN KEINE DÄMÄTSCH will ich euch ersparen, rndm groups 4tw btw ... ich denke das kennt ihr zur Genüge). Man bekommt ingame so viel Intoleranz, Unverständnis, mangelnde Spielkenntnis, Aggressivität und Bull zu hören wie sonst nirgendwo auf der Welt. Klar, in der Arena mag das anders sein aber es fällt letztlich doch alles auf das Spiel im Allgemeinen zurück. Auch die Foren sind voller Whine-Threads, mimimimimi-Antworten und arroganten Dummköpfen, die immer wieder betonen wie imba-pr0n-111!!! sie doch mit ihrem full epic equippten Hunter sind. Das ist bei anderen Spielen auch so aber ich habe das in diesem Ausmaß noch nie vorher gesehen.
Community bekommt von mir ein klares nein- aussergewöhnlich jung und dementsprechend destruktiv, ergo nicht e-Sport-tauglich.



Puuhhh
das waren vier lange "Thesen", die müssen nicht alle richtig sein und falls ich irgendwelche Faktoren vergessen haben sollte, dann sagt es mir bitte^^

EDIT: Hab was vergessen: Eventuelle Sponsoren? Blizzard = 100% (jedenfalls relativ gesehen zu ES z.B.)


----------



## Shiv0r (22. Januar 2008)

> Schreibt einer der selber Esport gemacht hat clap.gif .
> Du hast also mit WoW angefangen um genau das nicht mehr zu tun, dann geb ich dir den Rat halte dich vom PvP und Arena fern, du könntest auf das treffen was du ja in WoW nicht treffen möchtest.



Erklär mir bitte wo dieses Spiel E-Sports tauglich sein wird oder sogar ist?
Combos, Glück, Bugs und Ausrüstung/Abhärtung von diesen Faktoren ist WoW abhängig.

Manche Combos sind stärker vertreten als andere, weil man keine Möglichkeiten hat diese Combo zu schlagen.
Zum Beispiel Druide/Krieger,Druide/Hexer und Druide/Jäger diese Klassen dominieren die Arena zur Zeit diese Combo kann man nur durch 2 DD'ler schlagen, die aber gegen viele andere Kombis sehr schlecht abschneiden.
Zudem kommt es noch dass nicht alle Klassen in der Arena in gleichem prozentualem Wert auftauchen.

Glück ist ein großer Faktor in WoW. Wenn man was taktisches plant und jmd einen Stun pariert, wiedersteht, verfehlt, geblockt, etc. und genau dieser Stun zu einem Sieg führen würde, dann hat man genau wie viel Talent?

Etliche Klassen werden von Bugs beklagt z.B. der Schurke Verschwinden, Tückische Klinge ,geskillter Sprint, Verstohlenheit Allgemein und range Bug sind alles Bugs die es dem Schurken unnötig erschweren in der Arena den vollen potenzial zu erreichen.

Ausrüstung ist auch ein wichtiger Faktor bzw Abhärtung in WoW PvP. Nahkampfklassen wurden dadurch erheblich generft und werden mit wachsender Abhärtung immer schwächer dagegen werden Heiler mit steigender Abhärtung immer mehr gebufft, den Heiler werden immer weniger Heilen mit steigender Abhärtung was zur Folge hat, dass es im Grunde darauf hinauslaufen wird wer am meisten Mana-Reg. oder Mana hat gewinnt das Spiel. Ausrüstung selbst stellt in der Arena auch ein Problem dar, was man schnell lösen könnte.

Man müsste erst diese Faktoren beheben um irgendwie einen Gedanken an WoW und E-Sports zu verschwenden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Shiv0r


----------



## suppaRichie (22. Januar 2008)

Shiv0r, wenn du dir die mühe gemacht hättest meine Beiträge zu lesen, wäre dir aufgefallen das ich von 2v2 Arena noch weniger halte als von der Arena als ganzes, und mal davon ab, ist es normal je kleiner ich ein Team gestalte desto grösser ist die Gefahr der Unausgegelichenheit. Zumindest was Spiele wie WoW angeht, wo die Vielfalt an Klassen so hoch ist. Von daher ist meine Rede vom WoWesport meist 3v3 oder eher noch 5v5.
Da es ja auch schon ne menge Gilden gibt die fast nur Arena und BG machen, muss ja ne menge dran sein. Weil wenn es ja so unfair wäre, würden so viele kein PvP/Arena machen.
Wo bei dem Stand der jetzigen Gladisets 2/3 noch irgendwo Glück eine Rolle spielen soll weis ich nicht, denn Kritts und der gleichen sind da ja schon ne seltenheit, und wer in PvErüssi Arena mithlaten möchte hat eh was verpasst.


----------



## Shiv0r (22. Januar 2008)

> Shiv0r, wenn du dir die mühe gemacht hättest meine Beiträge zu lesen, wäre dir aufgefallen das ich von 2v2 Arena noch weniger halte als von der Arena als ganzes, und mal davon ab, ist es normal je kleiner ich ein Team gestalte desto grösser ist die Gefahr der Unausgegelichenheit. Zumindest was Spiele wie WoW angeht, wo die Vielfalt an Klassen so hoch ist. Von daher ist meine Rede vom WoWesport meist 3v3 oder eher noch 5v5.
> Da es ja auch schon ne menge Gilden gibt die fast nur Arena und BG machen, muss ja ne menge dran sein. Weil wenn es ja so unfair wäre, würden so viele kein PvP/Arena machen.
> Wo bei dem Stand der jetzigen Gladisets 2/3 noch irgendwo Glück eine Rolle spielen soll weis ich nicht, denn Kritts und der gleichen sind da ja schon ne seltenheit, und wer in PvErüssi Arena mithlaten möchte hat eh was verpasst.




Mag ja alles sein, aber nicht jeder hat 4 weitere Spieler, die auch zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch Zeit haben.
Weiter kann ich zu 5vs5 noch nichts schreiben, da ich kein 5vs5 spiele.
3vs3 ist auch Combo abhängig auch wenn es nicht so stark ist wie im 2vs2.Alle anderen Faktoren bleiben trotzdem bestehen.
Ausweichen, parieren, blocken, wiederstehen, verfehlen diese Faktoren hab ich genannt. Weder hab ich crit noch andere Sachen genannt die mit Glück eine Rolle spielen.

Wenn Blizzard 2vs2 und 3vs3 einführt sollen sie auch diese balancieren und nicht nur nach 5vs5 balancieren. Ist zwar sehr schwer aber für was bezahlen wir Blizzard 40% gehen an die Mitarbeiter und die anderen 60% sind Profit so können sie diese 60% sinnvoll für andere Entwicklungen nutzen aber auch noch für WoW das restliche Geld investieren. 

MfG Shiv0r


----------



## Gefinex (22. Januar 2008)

habe diese diesen thread gespannt wahrgenommen...

ich persönlich halte WoW für eSport *fähig!*
Nun versuche ich mal das <Für> und <Wieder> für mich aufzulisten. Hoffentlich treffe ich damit den durchschnittlichen eSports Interessierten.

Ein Argument wäre das <SKILL>-Thema.


> Der Begriff E-Sport [&#712;&#660;i&#720;&#643;p&#596;&#641;t, &#712;&#660;i&#720;sp&#596;&#641;t] (elektronischer Sport; weitere Schreibweisen im deutschsprachigen Raum sind eSport, e-Sport, E-Sports, eSports und e-Sports) bezeichnet den Wettkampf im Spielen von Computerspielen im Mehrspielermodus. Die Spielfelder und Regeln werden durch die Software des Wettkampfspiels sowie externen Wettkampfbestimmungen (z. B. das Reglement der jeweiligen E-Sportliga) vorgegeben.
> 
> E-Sport wird auch im privatem, im Fungamer (engl. Freizeitspieler o. a. Amateure) Umfeld, zum Spaß oder zum Training praktiziert.
> 
> Die Anforderungen an die Spieler umfassen je nach Spiel verschiedene motorische Aspekte (z. B. Hand-Augen-Koordination, Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit, Durchhaltevermögen) und geistige Aspekte (räumliches Orientierungsvermögen, Spielübersicht, Spielverständnis, vorausschauendes und logisches Denken). (vgl. [1][2]) E-Sport wird in einigen Ländern (Brasilien, China) bereits von den etablierten Sportverbänden als Sportart anerkannt. In Deutschland wird E-Sport vom Deutschen Olympischen Sportbund nicht als Sportart anerkannt.



+



> Professionelle E-Sportler werden häufig Progamer oder Pro-Gamer (kurz für professional gamer, zu Deutsch „Berufsspieler“) genannt. Das Können (auch „Skill“ genannt) der professionellen Spieler hebt sich von dem der durchschnittlichen Spieler auf den Gebieten der Hand-Augen Koordination, des Spielverständnisses, des taktischen Verständnisses und der Fähigkeit zum Teamplay (bei teamorientierten Spielen) stark ab. Es gibt allerdings auch Amateur E-Sportler, die ähnlich hohe Leistungen erbringen und sich fälschlicherweise ebenfalls Progamer nennen. Diese falsche Bezeichnung wird von den gängigen Ligen unterstützt, indem die stärksten Klassen „Pro“ im Namen tragen, wie beispielsweise die ESL Pro Series.
> 
> Das Berufsbild ähnelt dem des Profisportlers. Wie in anderen Sportarten halten oder verbessern professionelle E-Sportler ihre Fähigkeiten durch spezielle Programme, Trainingseinheiten und die Teilnahme an Bootcamps. Viele der Profis der ersten Generation stammen aus Korea. Mittlerweile beschränkt sich das professionelle Spielen aber nicht mehr nur auf Südkorea; auch in Europa, Nordamerika und in anderen Teilen Asiens findet man Versuche, diesen Beruf auszuüben.



Die für mich wichtigen Teile habe ich mal markiert. Quelle: Wikipedia/eSport

Der benötigte *Skill* ist bei CS, BF, Quake.... etc. ganz klar ein anderer als der Skill der für WoW benötigt wird. Dennoch ist *Hand-Augen-Koordination, Spielverständniss, taktisches Verständnis und Teamplay* nötig. Ich hoffe ich muss nicht erklären wofür man genau diese Skills in WoW braucht. 

<AUSRÜSTUNG>
Zum Thema *Ausrüstung* ist bereits einiges gesagt worden. *Die Gladiatoren-Sets lösen dieses Problem.* Es gibt also bereits eine existierende Möglichkeit dieses Ungleichgewicht zu beseitigen.

<GRUPPE>
*Zusammenstellung der Gruppe.* Auch in Battlefield ist die Teamzusammenstellung wichtig. In CS und Wacraft3-TFT *spezialisieren sich Spieler* auf bestimmt Positionen, Waffen, Rassen. Eine Zusammenstellung von 5 WoW Klassen kommt dem sehr nahe. 

<PROFITUM>
Ebenfalls wichtig für eSport: die Möglichkeit damit *Geld* zu *verdienen*. Blizzard ist finanzstark genug angemessene Preisgelder auszuschütten. 

<DIE JUBELNDE MEUTE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Y>
Eine große Fanbasis. *10 Millionen Spieler* sollten als Anfang eigentlich reichen. 10 Millionen News

<ÜBERTRAGUNG>
Der, für mich, einzige Punkt indem WoW *massiv nachbessern* muss liegt in der *Beobachtung*. 10 Spieler in der Arena, sagen wir mal jeder hat "nur" 10 Fähigkeiten die er benutzt. Mal zu schweigen von Kampfhaltungen, Gestalten(Bär, Katze, Schattenform,...) oder Zuständen(Verstohlenheit,...). Das macht also mehr als 100 Fähigkeiten. Jede dieser Fähigkeiten löst noch einen netten grafischen Effekt aus. Und das Chaos ist perfekt! Die Effekte zu entfernen wird schwer, schließlich lässt sich so sehen ob ein Spieler anfängt zu casten wenn man ihn nicht im Target hat. Allerdings hatte CS auch eine zeitlang Probleme... bis HLTV kam. Dabei ist es nicht wirklich nötig jeden Spieler zu jeder Zeit beobachten zu müssen. Bei einem typischen CS Match stirbt mit steter Regelmäßigkeit jemand ohne das der Kommentator sieht wo er gefallen ist. In der Nachbetrachtung wird es natürlich klarer. 
Eine möglich Lösung wäre alle Spieler mit dem Classic-Interface antreten zu lassen. Netter Nebeneffekt: es wird mehr Skill benötigt. Aber über die Lösung dieses Problems müssen sich andere Gedanken machen.

=============
Ich fasse für mich mal kurz zusammen: 
In vielen wichtigen Punkten ist WoW jetzt schon eSports tauglich. Im wichtigsten (der Nachvollziehbarkeit und damit Identifikation der Zuschauer mit den Spielern) muss allerdings was getan werden.



> WoW und eSports?! *rofl*


WoW und eSports  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



vote 4 eSport  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kira-kun (23. Januar 2008)

WoW wird nie wirklich esports fähig sein.

Es ist nen RPG und bietet somit von Haus aus kein Balancing im Small Scale. Egal ob
2o2,3o3 oder 5o5 eine wirkliche Balance gibt es nicht.

WoW kann man wie folgt beschreiben:


Klasse > Ausrüstung > Skill.

Ein Spiel soll Esports tauglich sein, wenn der Skill das letzte ist was nen Kampf entscheidet?


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Januar 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> WoW kann man wie folgt beschreiben:
> Klasse > Ausrüstung > Skill.
> 
> Ein Spiel soll Esports tauglich sein, wenn der Skill das letzte ist was nen Kampf entscheidet?



Man beachte hier was in der Beschreibung als letztes genannt ist:


@ Shiv0r

Ausweichen, parieren, blocken, wiederstehen, verfehlen sind nunmal Faktoren die für ein Spiel wie WoW dazugehören, und gibt es auch in andere Esport spielen wie WC2/3 und SC, die im übrigen zu den erfolgreichsten Esportspielen gehören.
WoW ist vom Grundsatz her ein Rollenspiel, und da gehören solche Faktoren nunmal dazu genau so wie das individuelle Spiel das jeder von uns für seine Chars mit einbringt. Es ist nach wie vor möglich das jede Klasse eine x-beliebige andere Klasse schlagen "kann",auch wenn es sehr von skillung, Equip und vom eigenen können abhängt. Ich würde ja auch nicht nackt einen Deffkrieger zum duell vordern, und erwarten ihn zu onehiten. Fakt ist einfach das es im BG und Arena auf das Team und die zusammenstellung ankommt. Deshalb würde ich 2v2 Arena nie zu Esport zählen, andere aber. 

Man kanns aber vom Spiel her auch mal so vergleichen:
Nehmen wir mal CS. 
Es ist nunmal realistich gesehen schwer eine Kugel zu blocken oder auszuweichen, einem Schwerthieb z.B. aber sehr wohl.  

Es ist doch von niemandem verlangt worden WoW als Esport zu betreiben, wer es nich möchte braucht es doch auch nicht, und der wo es möchte fragt hier niemand nach seiner Meinung. 
Es ist halt so das es Spieler und Gilden gibt die damit Geld verdienen, das gute Spieler von entsprechenden Clans oder Gilden eingekauft werden, und auf entsprechenden Turnieren auch recht heftige Preisgelder winken. Also all das was in der gesamten Esportscene schon ewig normal ist. Und das soll alles für WoW nicht zählen nur weil es vom Grundsatz her ein RPG ist? sry Leute aber das ist WC3 zu einem gewissen Teil auch, und davon mal abgesehn, von dem ursprünglichen RPG ist im jetzigen WoW nicht viel übrig geblieben.


----------



## Shiv0r (23. Januar 2008)

> Ausweichen, parieren, blocken, wiederstehen, verfehlen sind nunmal Faktoren die für ein Spiel wie WoW dazugehören, und gibt es auch in andere Esport spielen wie WC2/3 und SC, die im übrigen zu den erfolgreichsten Esportspielen gehören.
> WoW ist vom Grundsatz her ein Rollenspiel, und da gehören solche Faktoren nunmal dazu genau so wie das individuelle Spiel das jeder von uns für seine Chars mit einbringt. Es ist nach wie vor möglich das jede Klasse eine x-beliebige andere Klasse schlagen "kann",auch wenn es sehr von skillung, Equip und vom eigenen können abhängt. Ich würde ja auch nicht nackt einen Deffkrieger zum duell vordern, und erwarten ihn zu onehiten. Fakt ist einfach das es im BG und Arena auf das Team und die zusammenstellung ankommt. Deshalb würde ich 2v2 Arena nie zu Esport zählen, andere aber.
> 
> Man kanns aber vom Spiel her auch mal so vergleichen:
> ...



Na ja ein gut ausgerüsteter Krieger mit Klassenverständnis wird einen gut ausgerüsteten Schurken mit Klassenverständnis zerfetzen in 3vs3.Der Krieger macht sehr viel burst Schaden den ein Schurke nur max. 30 sec eindämmen kann. Dann hätte ein Schurke noch die Möglichkeit Verschwinden zu nutzen. Denkt sich der Krieger wahrscheinlich "Der kommt eh gleich wieder raus weil er ein Blutungseffekt drauf hat.", was dann tatsächlich passiert. Dann kommt Abfangen sodass der Krieger wieder beim Schurken ist das würde die ganze Zeit so weiter gehen bis der Schurke gar keine CD-Fähigkeiten hat und dann auch wirklich nichts mehr ausrichten kann. Zudem kommt noch die Tatsache hinzu, dass er viel Schaden macht und ich nahe zu keinen was man nicht heilen könnte. Ich beziehe mich mal auf einen Priester(holy/disc)/Krieger(MS)/Hexenmeister vs. Priester(holy/disc)/Schurke/Hexenmeister Kampf.

Zum Thema Realismus kann ich nur so viel sagen. Wenn ein Krieger(Platte) so schnell ist wie ein Schurke(Leder), Jäger schwere Rüstung tragen für die "Jagd", Schamanen ebenso schwere Rüstung tragen, man einen Feuerball nicht ausweichen kann und Druiden von einem Schurken das Gift was in dem Druiden ist durch Gestaltsechswechsel entfernen kann dann wird es wohl damit was zutun haben, dass WoW nicht realistisch orientiert ist wie Counter -Stirke. 



> Eine große Fanbasis. 10 Millionen Spieler sollten als Anfang eigentlich reichen. 10 Millionen News



Jo und mind. 500'000-1'000'000 dieser 10 Millionen Spieler sind Chinafarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Shiv0r


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Januar 2008)

Und schon kommen wir vom Kuchen backen auf Asch backen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir reden hier trotz allem immernoch über Spiele wobei CS (oder ähnliche Spiele) wohl um vieles realistischer sein sollten als WoW. Es war auch von mir ein einziger Vergleich mehr nicht.
Die Waffen die benutzt werden sind halt auch andere und die Art des spielens ist auch ein reisen Unterschied, und das verschieden Klassen auch verschieden Rüstungen tragen dürfen oder auch nicht gehört wieder zu der Spielart, wie WoW  ist, halt dazu gehört.


----------



## Shiv0r (23. Januar 2008)

> Und schon kommen wir vom Kuchen backen auf Asch backen. blush.gif
> Wir reden hier trotz allem immernoch über Spiele wobei CS (oder ähnliche Spiele) wohl um vieles realistischer sein sollten als WoW. Es war auch von mir ein einziger Vergleich mehr nicht.
> Die Waffen die benutzt werden sind halt auch andere und die Art des spielens ist auch ein reisen Unterschied, und das verschieden Klassen auch verschieden Rüstungen tragen dürfen oder auch nicht gehört wieder zu der Spielart, wie WoW ist, halt dazu gehört.



Jo wir reden von Spielen, die man nicht einfach so vergleichen kann, da es ja ein anderes Genre ist als WoW wenn wir jetzt den vergleich zwischen Counter - Strike und WoW als Beispiel nehmen. Du schreibst es ja selbst es ist ein riesen Unterschied was man einfach nicht so vergleichen kann.

Übrigens ist es halt nicht balanciert wenn z.B. ein Schurke von seinen Stuns erheblich abhängig ist und diese Stuns durch so viele Faktoren in die Leere gehen. Und wenn Blizzard sinnfreie Nerfs und Buffs macht sehe ich von E-Sports Balance nichts. Lederrüstung ist so gut wie Stoffrüstung wieso dann Leder überhaupt in dieses Spiel nehmen wenn es eh nicht viel Unterschied zwischen den beiden Rüstungen gibt? 
Zwischen Platte und Schwere Rüstung gibt es einen Unterschied.
Zwischen Schwere Rüstung und Lederrüstung gibt es auch einen Unterschied
Aber zwischen Lederrüstung und Stoffrüstung nahe zu kein Unterschied zu sehen.

Zudem verändert Blizzard manche Klasse so gewaltig dass ich diese Klasse nicht mehr wieder erkenne.
Vor B.C. war der Schurke in seinem Element (ob er OP war kann ich nicht beurteilen, weil ich zu dieser Zeit keinen Schurken hatte und ich als Hexer relativ jeden besiegen konnte) er tötet Stoffis sehr schnell und verschwindet dann auch wieder. Falls man ihn endeckt hat war er aber so gut wie Todund gegen Platte sah es halt eh nie so gut aus.Dies betrachte ich aber von der Sicht eines Hexenmeisters. Kannst mich ja eines besseren belehren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach B.C. wurde der Schurke vergewaltigt man musste auf DPS skillen um irgendetwas zu erreichen oder mind. 20 Talentpunkte in Kampf investieren. Mittlerweile versucht Blizzard zwar den Täuschungsbaum vom Schurken zu buffen aber wie ich schon oben erwähnt habe sind diese Buffs lächerlich. Man kriegt viel Mobilität und büßt dafür Schaden den man an meinen Gegner zufügt ein.

Und Blizzard meinte ja mal sie würden auf 5vs5 balancieren versteh ich immer noch nicht wieso Jäger in 5vs5 so wenig vertretten sind und das seid Saison 1-3. 

MfG 
Shiv0r


----------



## Ungi (24. Januar 2008)

richtig lustig was manche hier für argumente / meinungen haben...


für mich ist wow ein esport game, ich hab selbst 7 jahre aktiv cs gespielt, davon knapp 4 in der esl.
fakt ist auch, das jeder seine eigene meinung dazu hat, also kann ich ja eigentlich schreiben was ich will ^^...

meine meinung ist und bleibt, wow ist esports tauglich...gründe und warum / wieso / weshalb, wurden hier schon genug genannt.


peace


p.s krrrosss - für mich bist du einfach eine lachnummer - tust hier so auf mega schlau / gebildet und erwachsen, aber in wahrheit machst du dich mit jedem beitrag nur lächerlicher.


----------



## Humunculus (27. Januar 2008)

WoW ist und bleibt untauglich.
Gründe für die ESportstätigkeit wurden keine genannt, ledeglich halbseidene Vergleiche wurde getätigt. 


@Ungi
Bitte nich immer diese schwachmatigen "Ich hab XXXXXJahre als Profi CS gespielt" comments. Das glaubt Dir sowieso keiner. Bzw heisst das wirklich nicht zwangsweise das auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung hättest, würde Deine Aussage zutreffen. Nur weil man 7Jahre Forentroll bei nem Clan war, ist man nicht Profi.


----------



## Kawock (1. Februar 2008)

Schön find ich auch, das hier alle nur vom jetzigen PvP/Arena System reden. Das jetzt ist definitiv nicht eSport fähig, jedoch würd ich mich über eine Arena-Ladder z.b. in der ESL freuen.

Und die Leute die meinen: Ähhh... unbalanced... wtf ? 
Um jetzt dieses unrealistischen Vergleich zu CS wieder herzustellen... ist es nich unbalanced wenn jmd. von SK, Mouz oder was auch immer gegen ClanXy spielt ? Es kommt auf den Skill (Fähigkeit) des Spielers an. Okay, bei WoW ist es vielleicht schwer zb. als Magier gegen einen Hexer zu spielen, aber mit dem richtigen Skill ist es alles möglich. 

Vote for eSports


----------



## elricii (1. Februar 2008)

Also was mich fuchst sind die ganzen alteingesessenen Esports clans, die meinen sich an wow bedienen zu müssen und nun einfach Server hingestellt bekommen um dann die ganze Arbeit gespart zu bekommen. 

Die Annahme das Critten usw auf einem Random 100 basiert und komplett Glück ist, die ist einfach nur falsch. Das Schadens und Treffermodell von CS und WOW wird gar nicht soo unterschiedlich sein, auch hier (CS) ist Glück mit eingebaut, Thema Streuung der Schüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von mir aus brauchts GAR keine reinen Esports Server, ich hab ne Menge Respekt vor den Leuten die sich einlesen und die Monate Arbeit in ihre Chars reinstecken um dann in der Arena abzurulen. 

Genauso im PVE: Die Organisation die so ein Laden wie nihilium oder die durchscnittliche PVE Raiddgilde für BT braucht, die ist größer als der den man für nen 5 Mann CS team aufwenden muss.

Da kann der CS Kiddie rumheulen wass er will, gegen WOW ist CS einfach nur ein grafisch nettes ballerspiel und das MMOG eine soziale, die ganze Woche andauernde Aufgabe. 


Ich freu mich wenn das Addon herauskommt und wieder die Jagd nach demPVE- Endgame losgeht. Das war schon bei BC sehr spannend,


Noch eine geschichte: Ich vermute ich weis woher das Geflame aus den Ligen kommt: die sind erheblich von Geld abhängig, insbesondere die Clans, manager und salesmenschen der Mousepads und anderen tollen zubehörs. Hier bietet Blizz halt nunmal keine werbefläche und das ist auch gut so Einfach mit der maximalen Arenawertung alle wegrocken und gut is, das kann auch noch jemand ohne sponsoring, einfach von daheim aus. Das dies jemanden stört der Jahre in den Aufbau eines "professionellen" Spielbetriebs steckt, dabei aber nur das Blenden der Leute zum verkauf von Crap im Auge hat, das wundert mich ned. Von mir aus kann die jeder der hier schreibt blah bla esl roxxor blah bal, auch wieder dahin zurückgehen .. bei 10 mio WOW Abonenten braucht euch einfach NIEMAND in WOW.


----------



## Favorit (1. Februar 2008)

Gefinex schrieb:


> habe diese diesen thread gespannt wahrgenommen...
> 
> ich persönlich halte WoW für eSport *fähig!*
> Nun versuche ich mal das <Für> und <Wieder> für mich aufzulisten. Hoffentlich treffe ich damit den durchschnittlichen eSports Interessierten.
> ...




Das ist deine persönliche Auslegung. Tatsache ist aber das diese Art PVP in einem MMO[R]PG nichts zu suchen hat. World of Warcraft war und ist nicht für sowas ausgelegt. Du vergisst das Arena nur ein Teil des ganzes Spiels ist, es nur darauf zu beschränken verfehlt den ganzen Sinn des Spiels. Wieso dann nicht gleich nur Arena? Denn ganzen anderen unnötigen Mist entfernen, vorgefertigte Charaktere, gleiches Equip für alle. Spart doch den ganzen Aufwand erstmal 70 zu werden und dann monatelang equip zu farmen. Blizzard macht das nur aus einem Grund, um noch mehr zahlungswillige Kunden an die Angel zu bekommen, völlig normal klar, aber die ganzen durchgeknallten "eSportler" zerstören das ganze Spiel mit ihrer Auffassung. Fakt ist doch, das hier ist kein CS oder BF, das sind zwei verschiedene Spielegenres. WoW ist kein "eSport"-Game, es ist schlichtweg nicht darauf ausgelegt.

Ich seh da nur zwei Möglichkeiten zur Lösung des Problems. Entweder Blizzard macht kehrt und verzichtet auf zusätzliche Einnahmen aus der "eSport"-Szene oder sie bringen ne eigenständige Version des Spiels nur für den PVP/Arena Bereich ähnlich wie bei GW, mit eigenen  "eSport-"Servern, vorgefertigten Charakteren und allem drum und dran, wo sich die tolle "eSport-Szene" dann austoben kann ohne die normalen WoW Spieler zu nerven mit ihrem ganzen Scheiß.

Glücklicherweise muss man sagen dass das ganze Szenario sowieso noch sehr weit entfernt liegt und hoffentlich niemals eintritt. Aber ich bin da sehr zuversichtlich, ist das ganze bei bisherigen Versuchen doch jedesmal kläglich gescheitert. 



> <DIE JUBELNDE MEUTE clap.gif Y>
> Eine große Fanbasis. 10 Millionen Spieler sollten als Anfang eigentlich reichen. 10 Millionen News


Dazu möchte ich noch folgendes anmerken. 10 Millionen aktive Accounts sind sicher keine 10 Millionen Fanboys kommerzieler "eSport"-Kacke. Wenn überhaupt dürfte sich das ganze nur auf sehr wenige beschränken die vor WoW schon einmal Kontakt zu dieser "Szene" hatten.

"eSport" hat sich in den letzten 5 Jahren hier nicht durchgesetzt und wird das auch in Zukunft nicht, schon ganz sicher nicht mit WoW  - und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## suppaRichie (1. Februar 2008)

Da WoW und BC jeder kaufen kann der will wirste wohl nicht verhindern können das sich Clans oder ihre Member sich WoW besorgen und dir auf die Nerven gehn^^.
Mir ist auch nicht aufgefallen das es von der Esportzene seit Releas, übernahme Versuche gab.
Und sind PvPserver nicht eine Art von WoWversion die du meinst?


----------



## suppaRichie (5. Februar 2008)

Naja nur falls es noch nicht so viele mitbekommen haben.
Die ESL wird Server von Blizz bekommen für ihre Arenaturniere und Ligen zu betreiben, und somit ist doch eigentlich alles dazu gesagt. Es wird wohl 3v3 Arena gemacht werden. Finde ich wohl Blöd aber ist eh nie mein Ding gewesen^^


----------



## roB.de (6. Februar 2008)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Naja nur falls es noch nicht so viele mitbekommen haben.
> Die ESL wird Server von Blizz bekommen für ihre Arenaturniere und Ligen zu betreiben, und somit ist doch eigentlich alles dazu gesagt. Es wird wohl 3v3 Arena gemacht werden. Finde ich wohl Blöd aber ist eh nie mein Ding gewesen^^



und wo bitte hast du den quatsch aufgetrieben mit den servern? 

wie lächerlich isn bitte das? 
bin seid längerem aktiv inner ESL, und hab never so nen schrott gehört. 

Weder im Forum noch innen News steht was auch nur annäherndes. Und intern habe ich auch nichts mitbekommen >_>

also, quelle?
und wenn es um ne "echt Serverabgabe" geht, dann nur wegen wc3 bzw. sc


----------



## cellebln (6. Februar 2008)

krrrosss schrieb:


> Mal gaanz ehrlich Leute....
> 
> kommt von der Illusuion weg dass WoW ESport tauglisch wäre und hört bitte auf mit diesen Unsinn!!
> 
> ...




100% zustimmung. ich habe 2 1/2 jahre Guildwars "gilde : invi" (sehr sehr sehr viel PvP) gespielt und muss sagen das wow in sachen pvp eine lachnummer ist, die seines gleichen sucht. allein schon die tatsache das es nichtmal richtig zu balancen ist (ist einfach unmöglich jedem die gleichen chancen zu bieten, weil es sehr equip abhängig ist. also balancing fürs pvp nicht möglich). das pvp in wow ist ganz lustig, aber ich kann es einfach nicht ernst nehmen. 

* ich will jetzt wow nicht mit gw vergleichen, weil es nicht vergleichbar ist, aber ich wollte den pvp inhalt mal in den vergleich ziehen. * beide spiele haben ihre vor und nachteile und keins ist besser oder schlechter als das andere, so viel kann ich sagen.


----------



## suppaRichie (6. Februar 2008)

roB.de schrieb:


> und wo bitte hast du den quatsch aufgetrieben mit den servern?
> 
> wie lächerlich isn bitte das?
> bin seid längerem aktiv inner ESL, und hab never so nen schrott gehört.
> ...


Den Schrott wie du es nennst, habe ich in der GIGA WOW Sendung am letzten Donnerstag aufgetrieben. Weis ja nicht ob die sich leisten können, was das angeht, ne Ente zu verbreiten. (Aber bis jetzt haben ihre News immer gestimmt) Da Blizz und die ESL bestimmt da ein Prob mit hätten, und von ihrer Seite gewisse Ansprüche anmelden würden. Und es ging dabei nicht um WC3 oder SC, sondern um WoW.


----------



## vanHaven (12. Februar 2008)

Nabend Leute,

ich muss leider auch noch einmal befestigen, dass World of Warcraft rein gar nichts mit ESport zutun hat.

In den so genannten "e.Sport" gehören nur Spiele mit dessen Spielweise man einen Sport vergleichen kann.

Das wären nur Spiele, die übelste Konzentration, Skill (=Aiming,Sicherheit,Erfahrung und Spielkenntnis bis zur Auswendigkeit) , "GLEICHE Chancen von vorne rein, was Equipment etc. angeht. und leider noch viel mehr Sachen wie zB. übelstes Teamgaming, Aim-Training etc.

Is CS starten beide Spieler in einem 1on1 mit bspw. max an 16.000$ und können sich haargenau das selbe Equipment zulegen. Sofern der Fight vorrüber ist gewinnt 1. immer der der das bessere Aiming hat, zum 2. Starten beide wieder mit 100% den selben Werten. 

Equipment ist also immer genau gleich, glückstreffer gibt es dort nicht. Es ist ein raines Aim=Skill Spiel.
Keine Crits, keine Rep's, keine EQ vorteile, epic gg. rar, "keine Pet's" keine Fears, niiiiiiiiiiccchhhtttsss!!!!!!

ich könnte euch als alter esportler 1000 sachen aufzählen warum wow keinen esport charakter bietet!
Quake3, CoD, CS, CSS, UT, NFS, FiFa, das ist alles e.Sport.... rest is mmorpg und hat damit rein NIX zutun.

Mfg,
Vanhaven


----------



## cellebln (13. Februar 2008)

vanHaven schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> 
> ich muss leider auch noch einmal befestigen, dass World of Warcraft rein gar nichts mit ESport zutun hat.
> 
> ...




ich glaub das hört hier niemand gerne, aber Guildwars ist auch ein mmorpg (corpg) und 100%ig Esport. da gibt es keine equipvorteile, sondern da zählt einzig und allein der skill der gruppe. wer da kein taktisches verständnis hat, der kann gleich einpacken. ein kritischer treffer ist nur bei physischem schaden möglich, aber die chance ist immer gleich (kann nicht durch equip verbessert werden und zaubercrits gibt es nicht). wow hätte nur eine chance, wenn man komplett auf itembonis verzichten würde, aber selbst dann ist wow zu imbalancend was die klassen und skills angeht. wow ist eindeutig für das pve konzepiert und soll da auch bleiben. das pvp ist eine nette sache in wow, aber kaum sinnvoll.


----------



## Tanagor (14. Februar 2008)

schaut euch bitte mal an was für schrottspiele in der esl untergrebracht sind bevor euch über wow gedanken macht ... ich findes das irgendwie sehr überflüssig.


----------



## cellebln (14. Februar 2008)

Tanagor schrieb:


> schaut euch bitte mal an was für schrottspiele in der esl untergrebracht sind bevor euch über wow gedanken macht ... ich findes das irgendwie sehr überflüssig.



Am morgigen Freitag, den 15.02.08 um 19.00 Uhr findet bei Allstar-TV ein Guild Wars Special statt.

Neben kommentiertem GvG und den hochrangigen Gästen Martin Kerstein, dem europäischen CC-Team Leader und Florian Müller von gw-tactics.de

http://www.allvatar.com/news/index.php?p=d...ls&nid=1022

so sieht esport im mmorpg bereich aus.


----------



## Tanagor (15. Februar 2008)

jo mag sein aber der begriff esport ist arg ausgelutscht - ich meinte damit das etliche dumme spiele in der esl sogar im ligabetrieb funktionieren und das sind keine titel die irgendwelche megabekannten 3d-shooter sind.

also wieso sollte man nicht wow diese möglichkeit auch einräumen ?

fakt ist das wow für den esport äusserst interessant ist weil eine riesige masse an spielern pvp macht und dadurch auch eine art konkurrenz und auch eine art wettbewerb möglich ist.


----------



## suppaRichie (15. Februar 2008)

Schaut euch einfach den neuen Thread an.
Da steht das es ein Turnier geben wird im WoWArenasystem auf entsprechenden Servern.....
Ob Tauglich oder nicht, es wird wohl so von statte ngehn und somit ist die Tauglichkeit auch keine Frage mehr. Muss auch nicht jeder GWspieler mit einverstanden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und auch nicht jeder WoWspieler muss mitmachen. Ich werds zumindest nicht, aber ich hatte eh kaum intresse dran, gestört hat mich immer nur, die behauptung das das ganze nicht Esport mässig taugt.


----------



## Tanagor (18. Februar 2008)

jo weils einfach schmarrn ist - wow bietet eine sehr gute basis für esport -
ne riesen-pvp-community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellebln (18. Februar 2008)

Tanagor schrieb:


> jo weils einfach schmarrn ist - wow bietet eine sehr gute basis für esport -
> ne riesen-pvp-community
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sport hat was mit leistung, nicht mit zeit und dem entsprechendem equip zu tun. esports@wow ist quark.


----------



## Greeki (19. Februar 2008)

cellebln schrieb:


> sport hat was mit leistung, nicht mit zeit und dem entsprechendem equip zu tun. esports@wow ist quark.



Du hast auch sehr viel Ahnung von Leistungssport oder? Die investieren auch ZEIT in ihren Job. Man ist nicht eben so mal der beste in einer Sportart. Und ja auch auf das Equip kommt es bei so ca jeder Sportart an und da gibts auch Vor - und Nachteile.


----------



## Faulmaul (20. Februar 2008)

immer wieder heisst es WoW wäre abhängig vom Faktor Glück, und der Referenzshooter wäre alleine durchs bessere aiming zu gewinnen...

selten so nen Müll gelesen; wenn man mal bedenkt daß die streuung der waffe ebenso etwas unkontrollierbares, also auch "glücksabhängig" ist wie die chance nen procc auszulösen, zu critten oder whatever...

also aiming ist nicht zu 100% reine Spielerleistung --> glücksabhängig --> CSS kein eSport oder wie?


----------



## cellebln (21. Februar 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Du hast auch sehr viel Ahnung von Leistungssport oder? Die investieren auch ZEIT in ihren Job. Man ist nicht eben so mal der beste in einer Sportart. Und ja auch auf das Equip kommt es bei so ca jeder Sportart an und da gibts auch Vor - und Nachteile.



der faktor zeit sollte sich nur auf den playerskill, nicht auf die ausrüstung auswirken. im leistungssport gibt es auch richtlinien, denn ansonsten wäre kein wettbewerb möglich. anscheinend können sich wow spieler nicht vorstellen was balance bedeutet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn spielr schon rummeckern wenn ihre überlegene klasse angeglichen wird.

un ja wow ist glückssache... critchance...(auch spellcrits)...verfehlen kann man auch (in gw z.b. ist das keine glückssache, sondern das teambuild ist darauf ausgelegt schaden zu verhindern d.h. die mönchklasse besitzt skills die es möglich machen auszuweichen) sollte der mönch den skill nicht auf den player casten der gerade meleeaggro hat, dann hat er auch 0% chance auszuweichen. (der skill hält ca 5 sekunden bei 50% ausweichchance)- ich nehme gw immer als beispiel, weil es nunmal das nonplusultra im "rpg pvp" bereich ist. kein spiel in dem bereich kommt auch nur annähernd an die klasse von guildwars herran.


----------



## spirit7609 (22. Februar 2008)

Wegen den Kommentaren zum Equip...
Leicht vorstellbar, dass sich auf speziellen Arena-Servern die Spieler einfach ihr Wunschequip aussuchen können. Ich finde das Equip-Argument nicht zutreffend.


----------



## Casionara (26. Februar 2008)

das pvp atm ist Rein equipbasierend skill juckt keinen mehr .. wer das bessere gear hat gwinnt und das ist fakt!


----------



## Biomüll (26. Februar 2008)

Ja da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber wenn man bei einer Wertung von 2300 ist, spielst du gegen Gegner die meist genauso equippt sind wie du. Und diese 5% Equipunterschied merkt man da net. Du kannst ohne Pvpequip/skillung im Bereich zwischen 1300-1700 spielen. Um erfolgreich zu spielen braucht man Skill und Equipment. Haste nix von beidem kommste auch net über eine 1800er Wertung.

Crit und Wiederstehen ist zwar Glückssache und kann einen das Spiel kosten, aber ohne Skill juckt es sowieso nicht. Und die die Ihre 2k+ spielen haben sich damit abgefunden.


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (26. Februar 2008)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> ich habe selten so einen schwachsinn gehört
> 
> cs basiert auf glück ? hast du keine ahnung
> es gibt kaum ein spiel das so viel auf glück basiert wie wow , ausgenommen russisch rollett ...
> ...



rofl die Katz =)

CS esports tauglich?!? Das war einmal!!!!! Wo sind se hin die Vorbilder und Highskiller von einst? TAMM? Entlarvte Cheaterwich**** - Nix gegen DKH aber hört man ned das selbst die letzten normalen dort abhauen? Dshocky z.B.? Hat Robin ned aufgehört weil man halt mit SKILL da NIX mehr reissen kann? Man munkelt hier sowas =) (Robin Kant aka DkH Dshocky iss ebenfalls Lüneburger, denn DkH resultierte aus dem LkH Lansquad welches nunmal in Lüneburg ansässig ist =)

Die Zeiten von CS sind vorbei. Equip Ungleichheiten sind in WoW ebenfalls dahin mit den Arena Only Servern! Und ob so'n lächerlicher Instant-Pyro crittet oder nid geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei. SL/SL Lock mit Pala im Rücken =)

Das einzige, und wirklich das EINZIGE wo CS WoW voraus ist, ist HLTV. Aber sei dir sicher, an der Umsetzung arbeitet Blizz sicher auch schon. Beim Release von CS wars ja auch ned dabei.


----------



## Zafue (27. Februar 2008)

Moin,

Hab das jetzt alles aufmerksam verfolgt, und ich denk mir fehlen grad paar Vokabeln um so richtig dahinter zu kommen, und ich denk damit steh ich net alleine.

Aimen = ?

EAsports, kenn ich, versteh nur nicht was ihr damit meint, ob WoW Easport tauglich ist, und ihr betont dabei immer die Arena, sone kleine Aufklärung wär ganz lieb, ansonsten viel Spaß beim diskutieren.



Greez  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanagor (27. Februar 2008)

Zafue wenn du nur einen dieser Begriffe in Google eingeben würdest wärst du schon merklich schlauer.

Und hört mir bitte mit dem Equip-Gelaber auf - Und dem Balance-Gelaber. Es wird Turniere geben mit Preisgeldern und die Chars sind alle fertig PVP-equipped. Wo ist da bitte die Imbalance ? Jeder hat die gleichen Möglichkeiten aus seiner Klasse das beste herauszuholen. 

Wenn ihr jetzt auf irgendne Klasse flucht die evtl gegen eure Klasse besonders stark ist - So ist das nunmal !


----------



## Tere018 (28. Februar 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man WoW zur 1/2 als eSports Titel ansehen, zumindest was den PVP Teil angeht. Also alle PVP Server sind für mich definitiv eSports tauglich, genauso wie Arena und BG. Darüber lässt sich wie gesagt streiten.


----------



## klkraetz (29. Februar 2008)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt Blödsinn erzähle, aber : 

von Cellebln


> un ja wow ist glückssache... critchance...(auch spellcrits)...verfehlen kann man auch (in gw z.b. ist das keine glückssache, sondern das teambuild ist darauf ausgelegt schaden zu verhindern d.h. die mönchklasse besitzt skills die es möglich machen auszuweichen) sollte der mönch den skill nicht auf den player casten der gerade meleeaggro hat, dann hat er auch 0% chance auszuweichen. (der skill hält ca 5 sekunden bei 50% ausweichchance)- ich nehme gw immer als beispiel, weil es nunmal das nonplusultra im "rpg pvp" bereich ist. kein spiel in dem bereich kommt auch nur annähernd an die klasse von guildwars herran.



Ist denn ne Chance 50% auszuweichen nicht genauso Luck wie die Chance zu 30% zu critten?? 
Nur so als Dumme Frage mal gestellt. Kenn mich mit eSports nicht so aus. Auch nicht mit GW. Aber dafür mit logischem Denken.

MfG


----------

